# Tiffany Price Increase thread



## harleyNemma

Just in a store today looking at bracelets and the SA said that the prices are going up on diamond pieces July 15th - I she wasn't sure how much...just encouraged me to buy before then. 

HTH,

hNe


----------



## oo_let_me_see

oh not good.


----------



## azia

thank god i have nowhere near the amount of money needed for tiffany diamonds.  i hope they don't increase the silver prices anytime soon!


----------



## starletta8

Yikes.

I was going to treat myself to nice, small studs for my last birthday since I'm an April baby but was quickly priced out of my range.

Maybe in another 10 years...


----------



## vivi24

oh no...


----------



## preciousmoment

Again!


----------



## preciousmoment

Good thing I purchased the Tiffany feather diamond pendant yesterday.


----------



## jennylovexo

azia said:


> thank god i have nowhere near the amount of money needed for tiffany diamonds.  i hope they don't increase the silver prices anytime soon!


Their silver prices seem to be going up pretty fast.  My BF bought me the SS heart link bracelet w/the 18K Gold heart for Christmas and it was $475 then now it's up to $550   That's a pretty big jump in about 6 months.


----------



## aarti

oh man! i wanted to get studs and one of their rings.. this sucks!


----------



## harleyNemma

I know.  I was looking at the etoile bangle (among other pieces). I'm not ready to buy right now so was very disappointed to hear prices are going up.


----------



## chicbabacool

Yup. I bought some diamond studs there and the SA said I was lucky since prices go up on July 8!


----------



## Junkenpo

WTF! 

lame... that's fine, i'll just stick to my fave online vendors.


----------



## kt1981

we were looking at E-rings and SA called b/f last month saying the same thing---she said 15-20% across the board for diamonds!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Wow! It would not be so bad if they had a wide range of diamonds in all price ranges, but they dont.


----------



## Sammyjoe

My friend looked at tiffany to spend £25k on a 2 carat, could not find one in the Lucida cut, lots of rounds, I think in the USA you get more choice!


----------



## jaygurlygurl

Is it me or did Tiffany have a price increase? I go on their website religiously and I couldn't help but notice that majority of their items went up $15+ in price... I just purchased the xl heart tag charm two weeks ago and I paid $85 for it and now on the website it is listed for $100... booo!


----------



## gapaholic13

Oh yikes!  I haven't noticed (haven't looked actually) but it wouldn't surprise me...everything else has been increasing lately.


----------



## ayla

There was a Canadian one a little while back (Feb?).. I think it was across the border as well.


----------



## gapaholic13

I just looked on the website (Canadian) and yes, it seems there has been an increase.


----------



## PuppyB

*ayla*, I always wanted to say I love your signature picture and it is so CUTE!!!


----------



## My Serendipity

Oh no, really?!!


----------



## mommylovesbags

I'm bummed because the Nature Rose Bangle went up by $30 and it's on my "to get" list.


----------



## jaygurlygurl

mommylovesbags said:


> I'm bummed because the Nature Rose Bangle went up by $30 and it's on my "to get" list.


 
it really does suck big time... i've noticed a lot of the items that were in the $100 range is now in the $200 range... booo!


----------



## littleblackbag

Increase on UK site too.


----------



## ayla

PuppyB said:


> *ayla*, I always wanted to say I love your signature picture and it is so CUTE!!!



Aww.. thank you !


----------



## Tygriss

The price increase is all over the board, not just at Tiffany & Co. James Avery, David Yurman, just about every jewelry brand will see increases.

For example, in the summer of 06 I almost bought a silver and onyx necklace for $130. January of 07 it was $175. Last month, April of 08, it was $230. I could barely justify it at $130 two years ago!

The price of silver in US dollars per ounce back in the summer of 06 was just under $10. January of 07 it was near $13. And last month it was just over $18. Looking at historical data from Feb-March of this year, silver went up to around $21/ounce!! 

Found quite a few charts at http://www.kitco.com with historical data on precious metals.


----------



## ksammon

that really too bad i wanted this ..  http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+5-p+1-c+287465-r+101323352-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+ 

but it went up in price too bad


----------



## betterthanshoes

I actually came to this site looking for this very topic! 

I recently received a Tiffany's Mark watch as a college graduation present and I just jumped online to check out something about the specifications and noticed a price increase of $100! Not a significant different relative to the total cost but still, I was surprised.


----------



## hfxshopgirl

ughgh!  the earrings i want went up $50!  so annoying, should have bought them earlier.


----------



## gapaholic13

The Elsa Peretti ring I just bought (thankfully!!) went up $105!


----------



## 993103164

sigh are you serious


----------



## juliecouture

UGh! I noticed that too!!!
I'm so upset!


----------



## uafly1

The increase was last Sunday, May 20th. I was in on Saturday and the SA told me there would be an increase the next day.


----------



## MichelleD

gapaholic13 said:


> Oh yikes!  I haven't noticed (haven't looked actually) but it wouldn't surprise me...everything else has been increasing lately.



I recently purchase a graduation gift from T&C and didn't notice. Perhaps it because I don't shop there but maybe once a year.


----------



## c*jo*c

Yup a ring i was eyeing is up £20!


----------



## elle1777

anyone know if there are any planned increases for tiffanys up coming?


----------



## JennyS315

I don't know if any of you T&C fans have noticed, but they've been offering free shipping quite often this summer for purchases over $175 (I'd NEVER seen it before), so I wonder if they're trying to compensate for price increases?

Jenny


----------



## aquablueness

^^ economy is pretty bad right now...so that's my guess. i haven't seen free shipping as much as just recently.


----------



## JennyS315

The free shipping thing was really bad for me. I felt like I'd be *losing *money if I didn't take advantage of it. Bad me.


----------



## tbbbjb

I thought that if you went through a Tiffany personal shopper that they always gave you free shipping.  Is that not the case?  It has been for me for years, no matter what the cost of the piece, that is why I was not so impressed with the free shipping offers.


----------



## NYCBelle

yup they definitely did a price increase...the silver bracelets were so much more cheaper


----------



## central_place

What's the last time Tiffany increased price, I read it's Jan-Feb time frame? Or because the gold/silver price has gone down, the price won't go up any time soon? Any one has any idea? Thanks


----------



## elle tee

I'm pretty sure they just did increase prices.... look at the website, the prices on a lot of items have gone up.


----------



## rubyjuls

elle tee said:


> I'm pretty sure they just did increase prices.... look at the website, the prices on a lot of items have gone up.


 
I agree.  I'm pretty positive tthey just had a price increase recently.


----------



## queenvictoria2

I was in Tiffany recently and the SA told me the prices were going up the weekend of August 16-17


----------



## central_place

thank you all for your reply.

That's bad. I thought they haven't increased their price so I am thinking of buying a bean bracelet to beat price hike around holiday. 

BTW, what do you think of this bracelet:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2-p+3-c+287458-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

Also does someone happen to know the price before increase? thanks.


----------



## barcreperie

I bought the bean bracelet in silver and am enjoying it.  However, it does turn, so it doesn't stay 'face up' on my arm.


----------



## central_place

barcreperie said:


> I bought the bean bracelet in silver and am enjoying it. However, it does turn, so it doesn't stay 'face up' on my arm.


 
Thank you for sharing your experience. I will go to the store to try it on. Thanks again.


----------



## he432

I was at Holt Renfrew today (we have a Tiffany boutique in the location here) and the wonderful SA that was helping me said that prices are going up MONDAY morning!!

Some of her customers are reporting that SAs at Tiffany in Toronto are telling them this. Don't know if it affects the US or not but it apparently will be in Canada.

Thought you ladies would like to know!


----------



## ayla

Oh no..  

This really stinks !


----------



## he432

I know, I was going buy a Paloma ring with my xmas cash and now it's going to cost me even more  Maybe I'll order it this weekend and not buy groceries this week!

I don't know how high they can jack the prices though, all these other retailers are slashing prices and they're raising them? They're crazy people.


----------



## TravelBug

It's incredible ... price increases during these bad times?  I guess they are confident about their sales.  The venetian link bracelet I bought 5 years ago for $80 now costs &150, almost a 100% increase ... who would have thought it would have been such a great investment, certainly has done better than my 401(K)


----------



## ayla

I ordered a few pieces but I'm not sure if they've arrived yet as they were on backorder.. I REALLY hope that doesn't mean I will get hit, especially since it was a sizing issue !


----------



## ayla

TravelBug said:


> It's incredible ... price increases during these bad times?  I guess they are confident about their sales.  The venetian link bracelet I bought 5 years ago for $80 now costs &150, almost a 100% increase ... who would have thought it would have been such a great investment, certainly has done better than my 401(K)



Sorry to hear about your investments.. 

Funny that you mention the Venetian bracelet, I just CANNOT justify buying this bracelet since I saw how much the price increased over the years. ush:ush:


----------



## he432

^^^ I felt like a crazy person when I bought myself the link bracelet with the circle tag. A couple of my friends bought the heart in high school for $150 ish and I paid close to $250. Who needs GICs and mutual funds, just buy Tiff.


----------



## ayla

^^^ Haha.. seriously !  ush:


----------



## london_saver

I am in London and was told the price increase would be approx 8%, effective Monday 24th Nov.


----------



## guccimamma

the minute people stop lining up at the sterling silver cabinet @ tiffany...they will stop their increases

they do it, because they can


----------



## he432

london_saver said:


> I am in London and was told the price increase would be approx 8%, effective Monday 24th Nov.



I guess its worldwide then? That was the date that I was told as well. 8% is huge!!

*guccimamma* you're right, as soon as people stop accepting this increases they will stop.


----------



## aquablueness

he432 said:


> I know, I was going buy a Paloma ring with my xmas cash and now it's going to cost me even more  *Maybe I'll order it this weekend and not buy groceries this week!*
> 
> I don't know how high they can jack the prices though, all these other retailers are slashing prices and they're raising them? They're crazy people.


 
ohh noo, here comes the ramen


----------



## ginag

Since when do luxury goods follow basic economic theory -- or basic reason, for that matter? Just look at Chanel and LV -- price increases all over the place. I think they're hoping that their core clientele a)isn't going to be affected by the economy spiral enough to stop shopping; and b)will appreciate the further exclusivity of increased price. (i.e. no more filthy proles carrying the same bag/wearing the same things they are).


----------



## NoSnowHere

Another one? Aah well no more for me. As far as the luxury sector, I read that even the wealthy are tightening their purse strings. I think an increase now is a very bad idea, just before the holidays too.


----------



## barcreperie

guccimamma said:


> the minute people stop lining up at the sterling silver cabinet @ tiffany...they will stop their increases
> 
> they do it, because they can


 

That pretty much hits the nail on the head Gucimamma.  Don't think for a minute that Tiffany and these other high end design houses aren't laughing their asses off at how they can sucker the public in to handing over their hard-earned money for ever-increasing ridiculously overpriced products.  Only when the public refuses to go along with this sham will they stabilize or pull back on the prices.  But as long as there are enough customers willing to pay the crazy prices they demand, why shouldn't they keep raising the prices?


----------



## ginag

barcreperie said:


> That pretty much hits the nail on the head Gucimamma.  Don't think for a minute that Tiffany and these other high end design houses aren't laughing their asses off at how they can sucker the public in to handing over their hard-earned money for ever-increasing ridiculously overpriced products.  Only when the public refuses to go along with this sham will they stabilize or pull back on the prices.  But as long as there are enough customers willing to pay the crazy prices they demand, why shouldn't they keep raising the prices?



What do you think it will take to make the public finally refuse the lure of the Little Blue Box?


----------



## barcreperie

ginag said:


> What do you think it will take to make the public finally refuse the lure of the Little Blue Box?


 
Ginag, this is an excellent question, and one I wish I had the answer to.  I think maturity has a lot to do with it.  I was more willing to be ripped off when I was younger, and more willing to pay extra for a little perceived prestige.  And I was more willing to accept the notion that I was paying extra for better quality.  

Interestingly I think Tiffany gets this, as they put so much of their money and stock in to silver jewelry aimed at younger folks.  Not only do they make a fortune I'm sure from young people paying astronomical prices for their silver jewelry, but it gets those young folks used to going to Tiffany for their jewelry needs (wants).   As the customers get older, many will move on to gold and platinum.

I have the greatest respect for Tiffany's marketing  - there are genius' behind their marketing strategies and campaigns that rivals that of DeBeers, Victoria's Secret, Louis Vuitton, Cartier etc.  And I don't have an answer to when people will wake up to the fact that they're being ripped off and refuse to pay ridiculous prices for that little blue box.  If Tiffany's marketing department continues to be as successful as they've historically been, perhaps the sky's the limit.  I'm sure Tiffany carefully analyzes the impact of each price increase, and if they don't see a significant loss of sales, they'll have another price increase, and so on and so on, until they see a drop in sales.  After all, it's a business and it's their job to get as much money out of their customers' wallets as the customers will allow.  As they know all too well, making people feel 'special', even if only for a few minutes, is a big part of the sales strategy and goes very far in getting them to open up their wallets.

I find the psychology of marketing absolutely fascinating!


----------



## yslalice

i went to tiffany yesterday and asked about the price increase (this is US), and they said they didn't know of one coming. they usually know about one week before it happens, so it may happen just yet.


----------



## claireZk

NoSnowHere said:


> Another one? Aah well no more for me. As far as the luxury sector, I read that even the wealthy are tightening their purse strings. I think an increase now is a very bad idea, just before the holidays too.


ITA


----------



## hulksmash99

I wouldn't be surprised of the price increase.  Layoffs are happening in mostly labor jobs where the blue collar worker makes the stuff.  If factories are laying off people, they are producing less, they are saving more cost revenues, and to offset the lower sales, they have resorted to raising prices.  

This is happening almost everywhere, yes, even China and the Asian countries.  Lots of computer chips are produced in lesser quantities and thus, computer notebooks are still expensive.  I heard so many factories making computer batteries have closed down that there's a severe demand for 6 cell batteries.

The only market NOT fully affected by the recession is the real estate market.  Renting and leasing for high exposure space is still at a premium regardless of the economy.  Tiffany's space is always high exposure so I'm sure their rental space is more than many can imagine.  Thus, yes, even they're in need of "making money".  It takes money to make money.  

Everyone is pinching money these days.  Is it any wonder stores are closing due to lack of customers but others are retaining customers yet raising prices?  It's a necessity.  

As for Tiffany being overpriced, seriously, the quality, craftsmanship, exclusivity, and service of Tiffany is so way beyond other jewelry company's that when you factor all those pros together, you'd get what you paid for.


----------



## barcreperie

hulksmash99 said:


> As for Tiffany being overpriced, seriously, the quality, craftsmanship, exclusivity, and service of Tiffany is so way beyond other jewelry company's that when you factor all those pros together, you'd get what you paid for.


 
I bought a sapphire/diamond eternity band at Tiffany for around $8k.  I knew I was being ripped off so I researched online and ordered the same ring from Blue Nile.  I believe I paid something like $2500 for it at Blue Nile.  Having both the rings in hand, there was only one difference between the 2 rings - on the inside of the Tiffany ring was a little plaque with their name on it.  I showed the rings to several people who are educated in fine jewelry, and they couldn't tell the difference between the 2 rings.  The color and size of the sapphires was identical, as was the brilliance and size of the diamonds.  Both were platinum and very well made.  They were so identical in fact that we wondered if they weren't from the same source, and that Tiffany had just added their insignia to the inside.  The Tiffany ring went back to its home in the store and I saved around $5500.

I agree that Tiffany jewelry is well-made, but no moreso than jewelry that can be found at other sources for a fraction of the cost.  And for the life of me I can't grasp the exclusivity of items that are available in mass at any Tiffany store - they have drawers full of identical items in plastic bags beneath every counter of all the Tiffany stores out there.  These are not one-of-a-kind handmade items, they are mass produced jewelry.

Again, I believe their success is due to genius marketing at its best.


----------



## ayla

barcreperie said:


> *Again, I believe their success is due to genius marketing at its best.*



Agreed ! 



But I'm still totally sucked in by them.. ush:


----------



## kyndra322

the prices have increased..look at the website


----------



## kathyinjapan

^For which items? The platinum pieces I have my eye on haven't increased in price


----------



## kyndra322

the silver def has..i dont know about the rest


----------



## erisdoe

I think you might be right about that.

What is a "prole"? 



ginag said:


> (i.e. no more filthy proles carrying the same bag/wearing the same things they are).


----------



## gabz

im still gonna buy my silver bead bracelet when i can. when ur spending $200 whats another fifteen?


----------



## he432

the ring I had my eye on has gone up $20

it sucks but I'll get over it.


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I just looked up my heart tag charm bracelet and rolo oval Return to Tiffany choker, I paid $135 for the bracelet and now it's $210, the necklace I paid $180 and now it's $300.  I thought they were overpriced when I bought them, that is just insane.  I don't even like Tiffany anymore though, I haven't worn that set in a few years.


----------



## lingbo105

yes, the price increased!!!!I just checked their website. I think most of the reason is bcz US dollor is worth more right now, Just a few days ago, even with a much higher tax rate, buying Tiffany is cheap in Canada, right now with the incresased price, it is better to shop at US! Another reason for going to US on Black Friday.
I am just about to buy the 1837 circles pendant. 
I hate the Candian Tiffany ..5555555
Everthing is increasing except the my pay!!!
and the most thing i hate is: the price for these stuff always goes up when CAD loses its value, but they never go down when CAD increses its value!!
Why is that?
Just bcz the things can keep its value up no matter what   makes the things luxury??
if this the case, should we keep on buying them???


----------



## Ernskie

lingbo105 said:


> yes, the price increased!!!!I just checked their website. I think most of the reason is bcz US dollor is worth more right now, Just a few days ago, even with a much higher tax rate, buying Tiffany is cheap in Canada, right now with the incresased price, it is better to shop at US! Another reason for going to US on Black Friday.
> I am just about to buy the 1837 circles pendant.
> I hate the Candian Tiffany ..5555555
> Everthing is increasing except the my pay!!!
> and the most thing i hate is: the price for these stuff always goes up when CAD loses its value, but they never go down when CAD increses its value!!
> Why is that?
> Just bcz the things can keep its value up no matter what makes the things luxury??
> if this the case, should we keep on buying them???


 
I agree *lingbo105*. I am actually very disappointed with their never-ending price increases. I was looking at a platinum band a few months ago which was CDN $1,550. I was saving up money to be able to buy 2 rings but unfortunately, it kept on going up and up. The same ring went up after a couple of months$1,990, then after a few weeks it was $2,100. After checking yesterday, now it's priced a whopping $2,400! And, if you get a size bigger than 10, it's $2,850. Before it was all priced the same.

I understand that the value of the Canadian dollar has gone down compared to US dollar and other factors affecting prices of these goods. But up by $850 or 35%? Isn't that kinda being greedy already especially during these hard times

Oh well, what to do? I guess just look for something else and pass up on a Tiffany ring?


----------



## mariah9999

Eeek!  No more price increases!!! LOL!


----------



## tattersall

That's so disappointing =[ Now it will be even harder to persuade my bf to get something from Tiffany's =[


----------



## sheanabelle

TravelBug said:


> It's incredible ... price increases during these bad times?  I guess they are confident about their sales.  The venetian link bracelet I bought 5 years ago for $80 now costs &150, almost a 100% increase ... who would have thought it would have been such a great investment, certainly has done better than my 401(K)





So true! I remember my first piece in 1997 was the lima bean necklace for like $80!!!!!!! What can I buy there for $80 now??


----------



## nmlondon

Thought I'd let you know that the prices on their UK website have def. gone up: only two days ago I was looking at the sterling silver T-clip pen with the blue accent @£100, and today the price is £105, which means a 5% increase.


----------



## keodi

sheanabelle said:


> So true! I remember my first piece in 1997 was the lima bean necklace for like $80!!!!!!! What can I buy there for $80 now??


 
I remember when I got my first tiffany's piece the round silver return to tiffany bracelet for $110.00 in 1996. I wonder what they cost now?


----------



## he432

^^^ just under $250 w. tax, I bought one in September.


----------



## angl2b

I didn't know what to do with my gc I received as a gift for my bday so I bought the Tiffany 1837 Circle Bracelet.  This is my first and only piece from Tiffany.  I don't like that everything is overpriced.  But I guess I am a hypocrite cause I just got this piece.  I am still debating whether to keep it or not...


----------



## Junkenpo

About 3 years ago or so I was considering the elsa peretti eternal circle necklace in 18k yg... the medium size.  It was $500.  I didn't get it because I thought it was "too expensive." 

Today, that same necklace now retails for $950, and the small size is $695.  Ouch.


----------



## keodi

he432 said:


> ^^^ just under $250 w. tax, I bought one in September.


  wow that's insane!


----------



## bagaholic85

Junkenpo said:


> About 3 years ago or so I was considering the elsa peretti eternal circle necklace in 18k yg... the medium size.  It was $500.  I didn't get it because I thought it was "too expensive."
> 
> Today, that same necklace now retails for $950, and the small size is $695.  Ouch.



at least the rise of the cost of gold justifies an increase like that as the cost of gold has nearly doubled in the same time frame.  as for the silver increases...i just dont get it.


----------



## jan228

Tiffany's can raise their prices because people keep buying! The Tiffany store at the King of Prussia Mall near me is always packed! My husband and I purchased the Heart Link bracelet and had to wait for a SA because everyone was so busy BUYING. 

The price was $600... definitely ridiculous for the little bit of gold, but I loved it. David Yurman sells an almost identical bracelet and necklace. The necklace from DY costs less than the bracelet from Tiffany's!  If I want a necklace, I'm going with DY!

I think it's amazing how black Friday weekend sales increased 7.2% over last year and there's still a 2 hour wait at the Outback for a Saturday night. I just don't see anyone not spending...


----------



## cinderella388

ughh price increases are everywhere.........  bummer


----------



## sashu

Hi everyone, 

I have some sad news. I have just spoken to a sale assistant, and she has mentioned that tiffanys prices in the UK are going up at the end of this month (January - Roughly 27th Jan) 2009. This is due to the low exchange rate of sterling to the dollar and the price of gold/silver going up.
She couldnt tell me how much they are going up by but did mention that the price increase will all be different according to design and metal. Hence they are not all having the same percentage price increase.

I am obviously very saddened by this news as I was trying to save up for a pair of 18k gold heart earrings. 

Btw I dont know if you have noticed this, but I have just realized that it is in fact cheaper to buy tiffany piece from London than from America, with the current low exchange rate.

A message for all tiffany purchasers, if youre buying tiffany jewellery, buy it from London before the end of Jan 09. (Roughly 27th Jan).


----------



## nmlondon

Not again!


Well, I've compared several items and, for instance, this Jean Schlumberger pink sapphires and diamond celebration ring cost 4,475 GBP (Tiffany UK website). 

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...params=s+5-p+1-c+287462-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

You can get in off the Tiffany US website for USD 6,500.

With the current exchange rate @XE.com

Live rates at 2009.01.18 16:41:04 UTC

4,475.00 GBP	=  6,592.13 USD

So it is still USD 92 cheaper to get it in the USA.

- Channel-set band ring with a full circle of round brilliant diamonds in platinum. 3.9mm wide - USD 7,475 or 5,125GBP (or 7,549.64 USD @ the current exchange rate)

http://uk.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item...arams=s+5-p+11-c+287462-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## sashu

You have actually forgotten to include sales tax. In the states, every state has a sale tax. For example New York has a 8% sales tax.
In the case of your ring you would first have to calculate 6,500 dollars by 8%. Which is $520 PLUS $6500 = $7020.
Then you calculate it buy local high streets exchange rate, as xe.com are currency convertors for companies and supply rates that are not available to the public. 
The local high street exchange rate is around $1.41 to every £1. 
Hence making it $7020 = £4978.72. 
Making London cheaper than New York by £503.72. so you will be saving over £500 buying that tiffany ring from London then from new York.

But you have to buy it before the end of jan 09 to get the savings.


----------



## barcreperie

sashu said:


> You have actually forgotten to include sales tax. In the states, every state has a sale tax. For example New York has a 8% sales tax.


 
Sashu, not all states in the US have sales tax.  New Hampshire is one that doesn't.


----------



## nmlondon

all right, I didn't know about the sales tax, thanks for clarifying this for me.
Looks like I should say goodbye to shopping in the States!


----------



## aquablueness

Hopefully it won't go up that much and you'll still be able to get your 18kt gold earrings you've been saving for. Don't give up!


----------



## coco13

I don't think this is necessarily the time to put prices up.  It's not as if everything in Tiffany is for the very rich, a fair amount of it is reasonably priced and I'm sure their silver collection keeps the whole franchise going.  I'm only bitter because my palm tree necklace charm is getting further away...


----------



## kyndra322

hey is it just me for did tiffany have a price increase in the last week or so..


----------



## sexycombover

^It did. Actually within the last 2 weeks I think. Cause I liked the Frank Gehry fish (the vertical one, not the circular one) pendant and it was $190, and now it's $205. 

I suspect it's a Valentine's Day revenue strategy. Things are selling like hotcakes off the site even though the prices went up (during this strategic time). The Frank Gehry pendants page went from 7 pages long to 4 pages long in a matter of 2 days on tiffany.ca.  A lot of pieces are sold out on the site period. I hope that the prices will go back to normal after V-day. I REALLY hope it's only because they want to cash in on the day. It'd better friggin' be at least...


----------



## Phillyfan

I'm taking a 13-yr old to Tiffanys on Monday so she can pick a gift out for her b-day. I hope the prices return to where they were before Valentines Day. Is everything up or just select items?


----------



## brownie20

it's weird but i think some items haven't gone up in price in the last 2 weeks.  maybe the ones that were already ridiculously overpriced didnt go up (LOL  ) or maybe its the more unpopular items that didnt have price increases?  the heart/pearl lariat i bought last month is still the same price but i think the elsa peretti alphabet necklace i bought the same day went up.

i remember when i bought the open heart necklace back when it first came out.  i received the catalog and by the time i got to the store 2 weeks later they'd already increased the price.  but i think it was still <$70.  the good old days...


----------



## darkangel07760

I just want to let everyone know that on the 16th of January, all Tiffany is going UP in price.  However, Tiffany watches are going DOWN in price.  
I was just in there today, getting something worked on, and my fave SA informed me.


----------



## kohl_mascara

My SAs informed me as well.  It's sad getting that phonecall LOL


----------



## OlgaMUA

I am STILL Waiting for them to come out with HOOP earrings in the Notes collection.. I don't care for those little studs or those dangling circles


----------



## Phillyfan

What % is the increase?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ My SAs told me it depends on the pieces.  If this helps, I asked what the increase will be for the Novo eternity band - it's going up from $3k to $3100 - that's a 3.33% increase.  I'm thinking it will be around that for all the pieces?  I should have asked about the e-rings, but since I had already bought the sola, I didn't think to price compare!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I heard around 6%?  Watches are going down by maybe around 10%, which is pretty nice!


----------



## choozen1ne

well then I am defiantly getting my Tiffany items this weekend- thanks for the info


----------



## darkangel07760

yea i would say the same but... I bought something else that is going to have to tide me over for about... oh I would guess FOREVER


----------



## canyongirl

Thank you for the info.  I guess I should decide if I need anything...


----------



## beachy10

so tired of price increases


----------



## darkangel07760

I totally know what you mean beachy10.  It is so annoying.  At least do it every other year, and don't do it so high!


----------



## tiffanysilver

Thankfully I already have everything I could plausibly afford from the Co. Their price increases have been especially aggressive on their silver items, from 10% and 25% and higher in a single year! I think it began in 2008, and since 2007 prices on some silver pieces have more than doubled! Glad to hear watch prices have decreased. Other than that I'm taking a break. A long, long break.


----------



## wild child

Anyone know if Canada will have a price increase too?

I was planning on buying some stuff in WA next month but if only the US has a price increase then I might as well just buy here in Canada.


----------



## merekat703

WIll silver go up aswell?


----------



## J`adore LV

wild child said:


> Anyone know if Canada will have a price increase too?



Good question!  I'd like to know as well!!!  Thanks!


----------



## kohl_mascara

My SA said it was "company wide" implying it is a global increase of all Tiffany & Co. - but check with your nearest location to check on this info.  Silver is def. going up - usually silver pieces go up the greatest % than other items (such as fine jewelry).


----------



## darkangel07760

Yes silver is going up!  My SA also mentioned that the peretti line in particular is going up!


----------



## tbbbjb

YIKES!!  But, thanks for the FYI!

I have been staying away from Tiffany's to concentrate on VCA, so maybe this is just more incentive for me


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Isn't VCA also raising prices?


----------



## darkangel07760

I bet they are :cry:


----------



## ByeKitty

Everything goes up in price, especially the fun stuff :cry:


----------



## mzbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Yes silver is going up! My SA also mentioned that the peretti line in particular is going up!


 
ita: Silver is definitely going up just like gold. I was looking at some silver bangels and hoops earrings 3 months ago the price increased. I asked my jeweler silver has increased in price she stated yes and will continue to increase just like gold. You will soon see signs in the jewlery stores "We buy gold and silver" if not already.


----------



## umamanikam

Here in Uk some shops have started buying silver since almost a year.I had sold some of mine as well .


----------



## OlgaMUA

mzbag said:


> ita: Silver is definitely going up just like gold. I was looking at some silver bangels and hoops earrings 3 months ago the price increased. I asked my jeweler silver has increased in price she stated yes and will continue to increase just like gold. You will soon see signs in the jewlery stores "We buy gold and silver" if not already.



these signs are all over the place ..they buy platinum too.

anything really.. since (in the opinion of some people) paper cash is losing value


----------



## helen1492

Thanks for the info. better to get my engagement ring asap


----------



## candypants1100

wow- good to know. thanks!


----------



## kohl_mascara

helen1492 said:


> Thanks for the info. better to get my engagement ring asap



Yup, that's why my bf and I decided to up the purchase date of our Tiffany ring! Hehe, good luck


----------



## darkangel07760

Bah!  I know its nuts.  I wonder how crazy prices will be for silver...


----------



## canyongirl

Did the prices go up today?  I'm on their site and the prices look the same?


----------



## kitty nyc

i checked a couple of pieces on my wishlist and they're the same - today may be the last day lol


----------



## titania029

I was in the store earlier.  The piece I wanted went up 10%.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

I specifically went into the store to check this week on a platinum Elsa Peretti ring I had been looking at to see if the price was going to go up, the she checked for me and said that specific style was NOT going up... Which made me breath a sigh of relief because I really didn't think DH was going to get it for me this soon anyways! 

So some things may excluded from the price increase.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I think a lot of fine jewelry pieces are staying the same.  Sterling Silver has definitely gone up, it seems like an average of 3%-7% per piece.  Some pieces have gone up around 18% - over 20%!!

All previous prices are amounts I paid last year during or before December 2010.

-The Elsa Peretti full heart ring  went up from $595 to $625 ~5% increase
-The Rose Gold Oval Key pendant went up from $350 to $375 ~7% increase
-Certain wedding bands like the Novo are going up around $100 ~3.5% increase
-Somerset ring went up from $550 - $575 ~4.5% increase
-*The Sterling Silver Vintage Key pendant  went up from $185 to $225* ~21% increase
-*Tiffany Hearts pendant in Platinum and diamonds went up from $925 - $1100*!!! ~18.9% increase

I'm thinking hearts/hearts collections and the keys collection are going up the most because of V-day!


----------



## Nicola_Six

kohl_mascara said:


> I think a lot of fine jewelry pieces are staying the same.  Sterling Silver has definitely gone up, it seems like an average of 3%-7% per piece.  Some pieces have gone up around 18% - over 20%!!
> 
> All previous prices are amounts I paid last year during or before December 2010.
> 
> -The Elsa Peretti full heart ring  went up from $595 to $625 ~5% increase
> -The Rose Gold Oval Key pendant went up from $350 to $375 ~7% increase
> -Certain wedding bands like the Novo are going up around $100 ~3.5% increase
> -Somerset ring went up from $550 - $575 ~4.5% increase
> -*The Sterling Silver Vintage Key pendant  went up from $185 to $225* ~21% increase
> -*Tiffany Hearts pendant in Platinum and diamonds went up from $925 - $1100*!!! ~18.9% increase
> 
> I'm thinking hearts/hearts collections and the keys collection are going up the most because of V-day!



Ooh V-day, good point. Another key that's went up: the Fleur de Lis Key (with diamonds and platinum) went up $100 (from $2,750 to $2,850), and the chain went up $25.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ OOoo your hamu avatar is SO CUTE!!!  
I know the keys collection came out recently - I think around Spring of last year?  Seems like the keys went up the most in percentage; I guess the collection has been/is doing really well!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Ohhh, I just tried to look up the two silver things I got for Christmas, and at least the one went up. I couldn't find the other one on the website.

Paloma Picasso Loving Heart pendant necklace was $175 went to $200


----------



## choozen1ne

The Sterling Silver Vintage Key pendant went up from $185 to $225 ~21% increase

^ i went to go look at the Key Pendant this afternoon and about fell over when she told me what it was I was expecting the 10% increase but the price almost make me yelp 
I did end up getting the mini heart key pendant to go with my RTT heart charm necklace


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ It's pretty awful isn't it???   It's not across the board 10% increase all around. . .they're really dependent on the items but not necessarily the materials that comprise the items either!  Seems so arbitrary. . .


----------



## choozen1ne

yeah I was a little shocked with some of the price increases - and I was shocked how freaking tiny the "mini" sizes are - half the things I had wanted to look at where so tiny I was afraid no one would be able to see them on my - I'm not tiny at all


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ =(  Yeah, the pictures on the site are REALLY deceiving.  Mini really is mini and some rings you think are a nice thickness/size, but they are barely 3mm in thickness.  Believe it or not, but I used to weigh 190 lbs and I tried on a few Tiffany's necklaces while I was at that weight and they literally disappeared when I put them on! LOL


----------



## darkangel07760

Wow boy am I glad I got the vintage oval key when I did!!! That is a big jump in price!!!


----------



## Nicola_Six

kohl_mascara said:


> ^ OOoo your hamu avatar is SO CUTE!!!
> I know the keys collection came out recently - I think around Spring of last year?  Seems like the keys went up the most in percentage; I guess the collection has been/is doing really well!



Hehe thanks, I love Hamtaro!  My friends think I resemble Hamtaro because I'm (apparently) easily excitable and chatty. 

I think the key collection came out in 2009...not sure though. And yeah, it seems like the entire collection of keys went up in price! I was eyeing a few of the other keys (like the crown key rose gold), and it went up $100. Boooooo.


----------



## Nicola_Six

choozen1ne said:


> yeah I was a little shocked with some of the price increases - and I was shocked how freaking tiny the "mini" sizes are - half the things I had wanted to look at where so tiny I was afraid no one would be able to see them on my - I'm not tiny at all



I know! I was so excited about some of the items online, and then when I went to the store to take a further look, so much of the stuff that I liked online was sooooooo tiny - like the 1 inch-long keys - that I was wayyyy less excited.


----------



## HeidiD

I went to Tiffany today and picked up the sterling silver twist knot earrings (love them!) and I was very happy to find that they were still $150, so no price increase there.  
One thing I was disappointed in is that they are now charging $15 per piece for cleaning.  I've been to this store several times in the past year and if I ask them to clean a bracelet they always do it for free, and in fact they'll always offer to clean any other Tiffany pieces they see on me.  This service always takes under 5 minutes.   After I bought my earrings I went to the back in hopes of having a few pieces cleaned but it would have cost me $45.  I don't mind a small charge, but after all this time of it being complimentary it's kind of a bummer for it to be so expensive.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I'm really glad that I got my keys before the price increase also.  I foresaw the price increase back in December because I checked out the Tiffany thread by TylerDurden in the stickies and read somewhere that Tiffany (before the economic downturn) usually tended to raise prices around the middle of January. I knew what I wanted and I didn't want to risk paying more so I bought myself a nice Xmas present.  So glad I did!


----------



## vilette21c

The prices online just increased. Most items increased by $25. Is it cheaper to buy it at the store or online?


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ Prices in-store and online will be the same.


----------



## skphotoimages

The mini rose gold charm I am hoping my husband gets me didn't go up..whew!


----------



## monstar

choozen1ne said:


> yeah I was a little shocked with some of the price increases - and I was shocked how freaking tiny the "mini" sizes are - half the things I had wanted to look at where so tiny I was afraid no one would be able to see them on my - I'm not tiny at all



same here! i went to tiffanys 3 days ago and i was so shocked at the sizes of the keys...but i ended up getting the big key size. didn't even know about the price increase and the SA didn't mention anything. so glad i got it right before the increase though!


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> I'm really glad that I got my keys before the price increase also. I foresaw the price increase back in December because I checked out the Tiffany thread by TylerDurden in the stickies and read somewhere that Tiffany (before the economic downturn) usually tended to raise prices around the middle of January. I knew what I wanted and I didn't want to risk paying more so I bought myself a nice Xmas present. So glad I did!


 
This is good to know!  At least they didn't doit before Christmas, like Cartier did.  Boo on that.


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> This is good to know!  At least they didn't doit before Christmas, like Cartier did.  Boo on that.



That was really rude and capitalistic of Cartier LOL to take advantage of the holiday rush and the biggest shopping season of the year! Bleh.


----------



## darkangel07760

I agree!  That is because Cartier KNOWS I want their BRACELET.  Gah!


----------



## acrowcounted

Wow! The diamond Bow Ring went up $200 to $1850. Thats $350 more than I paid in just over a year ago in Oct 2009. (23%!!)


----------



## chicprovocateur

So question is: should we wait to purchase?  Or purchase now, even with the price increases?  I don't want to wait and then T&Co raises their mark-up even more..


----------



## chicprovocateur

kohl_mascara said:


> That was really rude and capitalistic of Cartier LOL to take advantage of the holiday rush and the biggest shopping season of the year! Bleh.



Lol they managed to help us out for Christmas, but conveniently increased them before Valentine's Day.


----------



## kohl_mascara

^ I know.  I guess instead of two small increases, they made ONE BIG one right before v-day. 

My answer to your question is to buy now (but there probably won't be another increase for another few months).  If you know EXACTLY what you want, I wouldn't wait.  I'd get it now.  If you have no idea, then take your time and look to see what you want.  I also suggest getting really buddy buddy with a Tiffany SA.  They usually call you at least a week before to alert you of an increase.


----------



## Gimmethebag

chicprovocateur said:


> So question is: should we wait to purchase?  Or purchase now, even with the price increases?  I don't want to wait and then T&Co raises their mark-up even more..



The increase already happened, so I would just buy whatever it is you were planning on buying before the next increase 6mo-year. It's not like anything is going on sale!


----------



## chicprovocateur

Thanks guys..  Guess the hubby's gonna have to buy my wishlist items early!


----------



## chicprovocateur

Think there's a chance the prices will ever decrease on any items?  In the near future (1-2 years), of course..


----------



## kohl_mascara

I combed through Tyler Durden's thread meticulously and I read that Tiffany tends to raise prices 2-3 times a year.  However, the company actually began to decrease prices on many of the items during the economic downturn in 2008/2009

I believe the most recent increase this month was the first in a long while (they usually raise prices before xmas but they didn't last year).  Since the economy seems to be picking up now, I doubt there will be any decreases anytime soon, especially on new collections like the keys or highly popular and classic items like Elsa Peretti's line, etc. . .so my guess is that most likely there will be only increases from now on. 

But of course I don't work at Tiffany and I don't make the big wig decisions, so I could be entirely wrong!


----------



## chantal1922

I have been eying the Paloma Hammered Heart pendent necklace for a while. I noticed a $25 price increase last week. It went from $150 to $175.


----------



## shalev

Has anyone heard that the price might be going up in June?  I was in the store this week and the salesperson hinted at it but wasn't too specific.  

I want to make a purchase soon, but would make it now vs. waiting if the prices are going up again.  

Thanks for any info!


----------



## AirMezPrincess

AWWW not another price increase!!! If someone else has heard can you please confirm? I too would also like to know.


----------



## dolphins59

I was first told June then I was told right after Mothers Day. The first time I was told diamonds the second time I was told gold. 
So maybe everything is going up between Monday And June!


----------



## wild child

I hope not! But chances are it's true, the price of gold is sky high!

If there is an increase coming I hope it's after I come back from my trip so I can buy something while in LA.


----------



## darkangel07760

Dang!  I hope not too soon...


----------



## arnott

Is this going to be in Canada too?


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

arnott said:


> Is this going to be in Canada too?



^I'd like to know as well 

Our dollar is pretty strong though....


----------



## ashleyjena

This just pretty much made me decide to ask for a Tiffany piece for my birthday from my parents. My birthday was in April but I never got anything because I wasn't sure what I wanted....


----------



## bextasy




----------



## misshcouture

Yes it is true!!! My SA @ Tiffanys in Phipps ATL told me about a week ago bc we were looking at engagement rings and she reminded me that if we were going to buy then do it beforehand~


----------



## lovedove

misshcouture said:


> Yes it is true!!! My SA @ Tiffanys in Phipps ATL told me about a week ago bc we were looking at engagement rings and she reminded me that if we were going to buy then do it beforehand~



Will the price increase happen sometime in June 2011 or right after Mother's Day like someone heard?


----------



## Beriloffun

I would really love to know I only gold is going to go up....?


----------



## misshcouture

lovedove said:


> Will the price increase happen sometime in June 2011 or right after Mother's Day like someone heard?



She told me sometime in June so but didn't tell me a specific date. I hope it's not after mother's day!!


----------



## lovedove

misshcouture said:


> She told me sometime in June so but didn't tell me a specific date. I hope it's not after mother's day!!



Ahh, that's so soon.  At least we have some heads up.  I must make some decisions soon.


----------



## shalev

misshcouture said:


> She told me sometime in June so but didn't tell me a specific date. I hope it's not after mother's day!!



Thanks for the info!!  Sucks that the price increase is going to happen but at least we have an idea of when.  I was stressing over wether or not to go and make a purchase today or not if the price was going to go up tomorrow!  Now at least I still have a couple of weeks to really decide.  I hate panic shopping, so thanks!


----------



## shalev

Beriloffun said:


> I would really love to know I only gold is going to go up....?



Good point!  Anyone know what is going up?  Gold and silver?


----------



## misshcouture

lovedove said:


> Ahh, that's so soon.  At least we have some heads up.  I must make some decisions soon.



Yeah good luck with your purchase! I love Tiffanys 



shalev said:


> Thanks for the info!!  Sucks that the price increase is going to happen but at least we have an idea of when.  I was stressing over wether or not to go and make a purchase today or not if the price was going to go up tomorrow!  Now at least I still have a couple of weeks to really decide.  I hate panic shopping, so thanks!



Good luck! Please don't quote me on this lol but I hope she's right because she did say sometime in June.


----------



## lubird217

Silver actual has gone down slightly, but gold is skyrocketing.


----------



## lovedove

misshcouture said:


> Yeah good luck with your purchase! I love Tiffanys



Thanks, good luck to you too, as you said you were looking at engagement rings!  Exciting!

I took a quick look online, and it does not appear prices have gone up yet, so I guess that gives us a few weeks to buy before the price increase.


----------



## merekat703

Is the increase only on gold? Or is silver going up again..


----------



## mocha.lover

^ I'd love to know that too. Only gold or silver included?


----------



## dolphins59

I only heard gold and diamonds. But that is the area I was shopping in.


----------



## coachazgirl22

I was there yesterday and the SA said that the price increase will affect all areas and it will be noticeable. She couldn't say when or how much. HTH.


----------



## Phillyfan

I thought they just had a price increase in February! In fact, I know they did!


----------



## VivianYY

I was told that the February increase was just on wedding bands or celebration rings.  This June 1st increase applies to diamonds and everything else.


----------



## kohl_mascara

I was looking at wedding bands yesterday and the girl helping me said the increase will be on most if not all items. She quoted the day to look out for is June 12 with around 10% increase.


----------



## kohl_mascara

VivianYY said:


> I was told that the February increase was just on wedding bands or celebration rings.  This June 1st increase applies to diamonds and everything else.



Not true....the keys collection in gold and silver went up, including many elsa peretti and other popular collections.


----------



## whoops

kohl_mascara said:


> I was looking at wedding bands yesterday and the girl helping me said the increase will be on most if not all items. She quoted the day to look out for is June 12 with around 10% increase.



which one did you test out? Novo again?

ouch! another 10%.... I wonder if the items that were increased in Feb will go up another 10% too... I'm feening for a rose gold key... hehe


----------



## VivianYY

Hmmm, Gita from SCP told me the news, but if it's untrue, she probably just wanted me to think that I was still getting a deal if I buy within May.


----------



## kohl_mascara

whoops said:


> which one did you test out? Novo again?
> 
> ouch! another 10%.... I wonder if the items that were increased in Feb will go up another 10% too... I'm feening for a rose gold key... hehe



Ooo you should definitely get a rose gold key! I am trying to push DF to get my wedding band before the price increase but he seems to be in no hurry. I guess he likes to over pay! Jk. Our personalities se so diff. I am always in a rush and he's perpetually nonchalant haha. The band i'm getting is something a little different...hopefully I can do a sneak reveal soon


----------



## whoops

Oooh! Not gonna wait for the intended Soleste one?

Hmmm now I'm intrigued


----------



## kohl_mascara

VivianYY said:


> Hmmm, Gita from SCP told me the news, but if it's untrue, she probably just wanted me to think that I was still getting a deal if I buy within May.



You probably still got a good deal. Not everything went up. I know it wasn't just celebration rings and wedding bands because people posted in another thread (including me) the before and after prices of jewelry we bought/received during Xmas.



whoops said:


> Oooh! Not gonna wait for the intended Soleste one?
> 
> Hmmm now I'm intrigued



Hehe. I really like the combo. Hopefully you gals will too!


----------



## MatAllston

Any update on this? When in June are prices going up? I was thinking of getting something in July but if there is going to be an increase soon, I may pull the trigger.


----------



## Beriloffun

anyone know yet?


----------



## kohl_mascara

June 12 10% increase on almost all collections.


----------



## darkangel07760

Thanks kohl_mascara!  That gives me a few days.


----------



## Beriloffun

YES! I'm so glad its june 12th! hopefully i'll have some grad money to spend by then!!


----------



## arnott

Is this in Canada also?


----------



## HollyRF

I just visited my local Tiffany store and was told that the wedding bands will increase on June 12, engagement rings on June 29.


----------



## HollyRF

Oh, and the increase is 10 percent on both of those.


----------



## frosted

Aww!  Why can't they wait until July??  (Or never!  )

Kohl_mascara, you're killing me!!  Fill me in on what you are doing for a band!!  I'm looking too.

So far I like the 2mm channel set the best . . . but I'm wondering if it is only under tiffany lighting?  I don't notice the metal in the store, but I might at home.  I do however like the fact that it is channel set and I don't have to worry about it eating my e-ring or diamonds getting knocked out easily.

PLEASE give us SOME idea!


----------



## merekat703

Will there be an increase on silver to?


----------



## bluediamond35

merekat703 said:


> Will there be an increase on silver to?



This was the question I was going ask!  I don't want to make an impulse purchase.


----------



## bigheart

i was told it is across the board so i guess that means all items


----------



## amusingten

Wasn't there an increase in February?! This sucks...


----------



## kohl_mascara

frosted said:


> Aww!  Why can't they wait until July??  (Or never!  )
> 
> Kohl_mascara, you're killing me!!  Fill me in on what you are doing for a band!!  I'm looking too.
> 
> So far I like the 2mm channel set the best . . . but I'm wondering if it is only under tiffany lighting?  I don't notice the metal in the store, but I might at home.  I do however like the fact that it is channel set and I don't have to worry about it eating my e-ring or diamonds getting knocked out easily.
> 
> PLEASE give us SOME idea!



Are you looking for something matchy matchy? Have you tried Cartier? There is a band with the same exact width and style of diamonds. It looks like the band was made for the soleste!  Honestly, i am not a big fan of the channel set but if you love it, that is all the reason to get it! My band that i'm picking is *vastly* different than what I was looking at before. I am almost afraid to post because i'm sure there will be a lot of "???" Reactions and a lot of mixed reviews! Anyway, take some pics and post in your thread if you are unsure so you can get some feedback from the forum! I wasn't planning on posting pics but I will when DF and I pick up the band before the increase


----------



## Sterntalerli

does anyone know if the prices in europe will increase, too?


----------



## frosted

kohl_mascara said:


> Are you looking for something matchy matchy? Have you tried Cartier? There is a band with the same exact width and style of diamonds. It looks like the band was made for the soleste! Honestly, i am not a big fan of the channel set but if you love it, that is all the reason to get it! My band that i'm picking is *vastly* different than what I was looking at before. I am almost afraid to post because i'm sure there will be a lot of "???" Reactions and a lot of mixed reviews! Anyway, take some pics and post in your thread if you are unsure so you can get some feedback from the forum! I wasn't planning on posting pics but I will when DF and I pick up the band before the increase


 
Hmm.  I should check out Cartier.  I'm not against unmatchiness . . . it just has to look good.  I tried plain platinum with it, but it doesn't sing like some sparkle does.  The channel set is nice because I don't have to worry about it . . . but I'm wondering if I will hate the channel set look out of the store when the light is no longer bright enough to make the sparkle outshine any metal!  Can't wait to see what you have planned!


----------



## HollyRF

I'm just curious, has anyone asked their SA about the price increase recently? I keep reading different reports about when the price increase will happen, and I'm a little nervous now... My SA said June 29 for engagement rings b/c that's what my BF and I are shopping for. Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## CoffeePrincess

I was told June 25th at the NYC store.


----------



## soda-pop

Well... This is a lovely excuse to go get a bracelet!!


----------



## boarbb

Anyone know the date for the price increase in toronto canada? 

cuz i have a midterm early next week. so if i no it will happen after my exam then maybe i will go after my exam not be4 my exam.
anyone anyone??=]


----------



## madaddie

Does the price increase include the silver jewelry as well?


----------



## HollyRF

I think the safest thing for anyone getting ready to make a tiffany purchase in the near future is to call or visit your local store and ask a SA when and what the price increase will be. I've been seeing many different dates and percentage increases on different forums. Maybe the increase date is different from store to store?


----------



## acrowcounted

I think there is pretty good agreement that something will happen on June 12 with ALL items being increased by the end of the month and that the increases will be substantial. The SAs that I've talked to have not been really pleased to have me asking about the increases and while they gave me enough coy information to hint that "there won't be any increases before my purchase" which is scheduled for this weekend, they have been very directly avoiding saying X% on Y day. Maybe someone with a closer relationship with their SA could get more direct information.

I think if you were planning to get a particular item sometime this summer and can afford to accelerate that purchase, you should definitely do so before the 12th or risk the increase.


----------



## saligator

I heard it was 20% and that it was this Sunday in the US.

I posted this on the other Tiffany price increase item in this forum....

I said that I heard that prices were going up, and asked SA if that was true. He replied that yes it was true and that it was a "big increase." I asked how much and he said at least 20%. I asked if that was on everything and he said it was on most things but all percentages on all things were unknown. So, I bought a bracelet from him. Thinking about going back for another one.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Ugh... the platinum ring I've been stalking didn't go up in price with the last price increase, so I'm thinking I might not get as lucky with this next one. Does anyone know if it will probably be on platinum things as well? (And has diamonds in it.)


----------



## kohl_mascara

Bags4Bubbles said:


> Ugh... the platinum ring I've been stalking didn't go up in price with the last price increase, so I'm thinking I might not get as lucky with this next one. Does anyone know if it will probably be on platinum things as well? (And has diamonds in it.)



I'm pretty sure what didn't go up in price with the last increase will probably go up with this upcoming one.


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

^ Sigh, thanks! That's what I figured too!


----------



## leecube

Called their 1-800 number and spoke to a diamond expert.  She confirmed that engagement rings will have a 10-12% price increase on June 26, so the last day to purchase will be on June 25.  For silver and all others, the price increase will commence this Sunday, so the last day to purchase will be..well, tomorrow.  Not sure what the price increase will be for silver though, I can't imagine it being a double digit increase, maybe 5-6%??


----------



## leecube

Oh, and she also said that the reason why engagement rings are going up so high this time is because they haven't had a price increase in 3 years, partly due to the economy.


----------



## jbelle

Would this increase include newly released collections like the Elsa Peretti bottles and the locks?


----------



## princessLIL

I think it would include everything!!


----------



## feifei87

I bought a silver initial necklace for my sister today for $195.  SA said that tomorrow it will be priced at $215.  Roughly 10% increase.


----------



## palmbeachpink

just called and spoke with an SA - the all gold zellige pendant is going up 20% from 1500 to 1800 - basically she said gold is going up 20% and silver 10% give or take........


----------



## PetiteChou

I live near Nashville, and they said that prices would go up by 11% on everything on Sunday


----------



## ahpeste

Didnt they just increased their price? I think it was early this year and again?

I wonder if they Keys and Locks will be included.


----------



## palmbeachpink

ahpeste said:


> Didnt they just increased their price? I think it was early this year and again?
> 
> I wonder if they Keys and Locks will be included.



yes in january - i believe the increase includes everything - last price increase the website prices did not change until monday


----------



## Candice0985

does anyone know if the prices have gone up today? I wanted to buy the YG dbty bracelet for my sister's graduation.....


----------



## candiebear

I looked at the website and the prices seem to be the same (at least for the items I looked at) My advice would to be to buy the bracelet online right now before the prices change.


----------



## acrowcounted

Prices are now up.  The diamond and platinum bow ring was $1850 yesterday, now $2200. The metro diamond and gold ring I was looking at was $3900 yesterday, now $4500. And Silver bow earrings were $125 yesterday and still $125 now. Looks like gold/plat/diamonds went up around 20%.


----------



## HeidiD

The 1837 silver circle clasp necklace I was thinking about for my anniversary went from $375 to $425.  That's a pretty big jump.  Not happy.


----------



## wendy_bruin

The Legacy 3mm eternity band in Platinum was listed at $5200 and now $5300.  It is an increase of almost 2%.  Looks like the percentage varies for different products.


----------



## saligator

The ring I bought went up 10%, the silver bracelet I bought doesn't register any different on the website at the moment.


----------



## merekat703

Gold, diamonds and gems went up and some silver like the classic RTT and Ball bracelet and Sparklers and some charms... Their price increases are getting rediculous.


----------



## surfergirljen

boarbb said:


> Anyone know the date for the price increase in toronto canada?
> 
> cuz i have a midterm early next week. so if i no it will happen after my exam then maybe i will go after my exam not be4 my exam.
> anyone anyone??=]



My SA just told me yesterday there is no anticipated Canadian price increase!  I suspect it's because there is a RIDICULOUS discrepancy between the US and CND prices right now given the strength of the CND dollar.


----------



## surfergirljen

Interesting - the yellow diamond diamonds by the yard I quoted last week haven't gone up as of tonight... 

A .41 FI for $4800 

.52 FI for $7,900 (wow that's a jump! I'd stay with the .41 for that difference!)

.60 FI for $9,000

All still the same on the US website as of Sunday night...


----------



## darkangel07760

I just checked the website... Yep alot of stuff went up.  Wow!


----------



## TravelBug

Their price increases have been ridiculous!  DH got me this necklace a year ago.  The price had gone up from $950 to $1150 and now $1250, a 30% increase in 1 year!  

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...21-c+287465-r+101323351-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+

On one hand I am glad we got it when we got it, but on the other I am convinced I might as well toss my wish list out the window all together - can't afford T&C anymore!

BTW, got this bracelet 8 years ago for $80!  Now it's $185. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...33-c+287458-r+101323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## umamanikam

uk online prices have not changed i think .


----------



## acrowcounted

Just wanted to update that the Engagement Ring prices on the US website are up 11%. I'm not sure when it happened exactly but on Saturday they were lower.


----------



## HeidiD

acrowcounted said:


> Just wanted to update that the Engagement Ring prices on the US website are up 11%. I'm not sure when it happened exactly but on Saturday they were lower.


 
Yep...we were in Tiffany in NYC on Saturday looking at a DBTY and the SA told me that diamonds would be having a significant increase on Sunday.  The necklace I was looking at was $1270 on Saturday and went up to $1380 by Sunday morning.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Yeah I think prices went up on the 26th, Sunday.


----------



## neenabengal

umamanikam said:


> uk online prices have not changed i think .



Was told on Sat that in the UK, price rise will be in 5 working days so I make that to be UK price rise will be on 1st July. 
I bought a Tiffany Lapis Lazuli Bean necklace on Sat... will be interested to see how much it goes up by next week.


----------



## arnott

surfergirljen said:


> *My SA just told me yesterday there is no anticipated Canadian price increase!*  I suspect it's because there is a RIDICULOUS discrepancy between the US and CND prices right now given the strength of the CND dollar.


----------



## darkangel07760

Got my Tiffany catalog in the mail today... it was interesting to see which ones had gone up in price... kinda sad, ya know?


----------



## nld in nyc

I have been reading about all the recent price increases in the diamond markets (it seems like there have been some major increases!) in recent months and am wondering if this applies specifically to the Tiffany solitaire as well.

I got a card in the mail from my insurer (JM) asking if my diamonds had been recently re-valued given the increases in the diamond markets.

I upgraded the solitaire in December 2010- not sure if there have been any major increases since then?

Honestly, I have 6 main Tiffany pieces (the solitaire, 4 bands and a DBTY necklace) and it is a pain to coordinate the retail replacement valuations for them.  At this point, I only want to update this for the solitaire if it is absolutely necessary.


----------



## ame

OOHHH yes there has definitely been a huge increase since then. I would get yourself into Tiffany and get them revalued for sure, or an independent appraisal asap.


----------



## Gimmethebag

It shouldn't be too difficult to get an re-evaluation from Tiffany since you are in NYC. Just go into their flagship and expect to pay $200 (what they charged me to valuate my e-ring, though that also included shipping from STL to NYC). 

I'm considering doing the same since my valuation was also in 2010 and their prices have increased dramatically.


----------



## scarlet555

anyone know the next price increase for Tiffany?


----------



## sparkleandfade

SA associate at the Vancouver, Canada told me that the gold pieces were 
 going Up next month due to increasing price of gold!
But, she could have been saying that since I was trying on gold pendants

Are there certain tiffany's pieces that keep their prices steady better than others?? Amazing to see some of the increases upthread


----------



## chicinthecity777

UK prices are going up tomorrow!  my friend went to buy a diamond necklace which is priced at £1400 which will be £1500 tomorrow (13th Sep). Funny when gold price went down in the past, their price was never reduced! Won't be buying any soon. The quality just isn't worth it any more.


----------



## Siany

I haven't purchased any Tiffany in a while (3-4 years) and heard that the quality of their silver pieces have gone downhill - how true is this?

I'm currently considering the RTT mini bead bracelet with rose gold heart tag but don't want it to tarnish or break a mere few days after I get it...


----------



## yminni

most of the time, i buy tiffany in US, when i was about to buy the celebrity ring from website, it was 3175USD, then when i actually bought, it was 3475. if you look at other item, most of them are raised by 8% ++, siliver product is ok, but gold product including PT are in the list.

 guess have to buy earlier....


----------



## mbparcia

I got a call from my SA and price of Keys and other stuff is going up on Sunday. I didn't ask how much, he just said they were just told today about the increase.


----------



## shalev

Thanks for the heads up!!  Any idea if the diamonds by the yard (silver and gold styles) is going up as well?  I might have to make a purchase before Sunday...


----------



## mbparcia

NO idea but I will call him and ask. 
I was looking to buy a Gold key with Diamonds for my birthday and he called today and said I'd better hurry there before Sunday.


----------



## NurseAnn

mbparcia said:


> I got a call from my SA and price of Keys and other stuff is going up on Sunday. I didn't ask how much, he just said they were just told today about the increase.



Are you in the US?  I was waiting to get a YG lock until after my birthday but now I wonder if I should get it ASAP!  It seems like they just had a price increase.


----------



## mbparcia

NurseAnn said:


> Are you in the US?  I was waiting to get a YG lock until after my birthday but now I wonder if I should get it ASAP!  It seems like they just had a price increase.



Yes, I am in the USA .. I am with you, wanted a gold key with diamonds for my birthday but have to buy before.


----------



## missD

I am soooooooooooooooooooooo friggin' happy. I've been looking for a small sized bangle for soooo long and today, while wandering around in Chicago, we went in and hubbers purchased me this hot little number with 2 small diamonds!







This, but in sterling silver! Perfect!


----------



## Candice0985

missD said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooooo friggin' happy. I've been looking for a small sized bangle for soooo long and today, while wandering around in Chicago, we went in and hubbers purchased me this hot little number with 2 small diamonds!
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/d0/1e/d01ed74049920e91db9999f0e9ffcb89/tiffany-co-diamond-bracelets-tiffany-locks-bangle.jpg
> 
> This, but in sterling silver! Perfect!


gorgeous! I've been eyeing this bracelet. do you have a modelling pic?


----------



## shb

missD said:


> I am soooooooooooooooooooooo friggin' happy. I've been looking for a small sized bangle for soooo long and today, while wandering around in Chicago, we went in and hubbers purchased me this hot little number with 2 small diamonds!
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/d0/1e/d01ed74049920e91db9999f0e9ffcb89/tiffany-co-diamond-bracelets-tiffany-locks-bangle.jpg
> 
> This, but in sterling silver! Perfect!



Congratulations !!!  my Hubby got me the silver one last month & I love it so much. I haven't taken it off. 

Wish you well to wear it


----------



## thegraceful1

NurseAnn said:


> Are you in the US? I was waiting to get a YG lock until after my birthday but now I wonder if I should get it ASAP! It seems like they just had a price increase.


 
I was at Tiffany & Co. yesterday and my sa told that indeen price increase will be this Sunday on all gold jewelry


----------



## missD

This is the Small size and it's perfect. Just a tip, not all Small bangles fit the same. I tried on a Small in the Tiffany Yours collection and it was much bigger - pretty much like a Medium in the one I purchased.


----------



## Princessbli

I didn't have time to get all the details, but I was just at Tiffany's and several of the wedding bangs were not in the cases.  I asked the SA and she told me they are having the prices changed.  Not sure what is going up and what is not.


----------



## arnott

thegraceful1 said:


> I was at Tiffany & Co. yesterday and my sa told that indeen price increase will be this Sunday on all gold jewelry



Do you know if this is just in the US or in Canada also?


----------



## thegraceful1

^Sorry, dont know about Canada.


----------



## Candice0985

missD said:


> This is the Small size and it's perfect. Just a tip, not all Small bangles fit the same. I tried on a Small in the Tiffany Yours collection and it was much bigger - pretty much like a Medium in the one I purchased.


love it! it's a nice size, is it wider then a cartier love?


----------



## missD

^ maybe 1.5 times bigger than a Love?


----------



## scarlet555

missD said:


> ^ maybe 1.5 times bigger than a Love?


Missd can you tell me the diameter of your bracelet size small or your wrist size maybe.  My wrist measures 5.5inches in circumference and I have a hard time finding a nice bracelet.  I don't live near a store sadly.  Would have to order online ASAP before price increase.


----------



## missD

scarlet555 said:


> Missd can you tell me the diameter of your bracelet size small or your wrist size maybe.  My wrist measures 5.5inches in circumference and I have a hard time finding a nice bracelet.  I don't live near a store sadly.  Would have to order online ASAP before price increase.




I'm still in Chicago so when I get back to MI tomorrow, I'll let you know. For reference, I wear 16 in Love Bracelets and for chain bracelets, I wear 6.5" (which still has moving room).


----------



## shalev

Well, the price increase is here.  Had been eyeing a diamonds by the yard single diamond in YG.  Price went up $20.  Was 595 now 615.  I just didn't have time to get to the store to purchase.  Argh.


----------



## missD

scarlet555 said:


> Missd can you tell me the diameter of your bracelet size small or your wrist size maybe.  My wrist measures 5.5inches in circumference and I have a hard time finding a nice bracelet.  I don't live near a store sadly.  Would have to order online ASAP before price increase.









The opening itself is approx 2.3" ?


----------



## NurseAnn

I bought the YG mini lock right before the price increase for $300.  Now it is $375.  Has the cost of gold really gone up THAT much?


----------



## Loony

I bought a metro pendant at the end of June, a couple of days later in went up by £60 and a couple of weeks ago it increased again, this time by another £80. For an item that was £540, a £140 increase is 25%. In two months! At the time when Europe is seemingly on the verge of going to hell in a hand basket.


----------



## scarlet555

missD said:


> The opening itself is approx 2.3" ?


 
THanks, I think this may be too big!  I will try it on and keep you posted on what I decide.


----------



## jasonsun

Anyone know when the next increase will be?


----------



## darkangel07760

ok sooooo I am angry.
Tiffany had a price increase just this past June.  I was told by the SA that Tiffany's only does one price increase a year!!!!!!
I should have checked this thread!!!!
I thought folks were still talking about the June price increase....  I had NO idea there was just another one!
WOW I am MAD.  That SA lied!!!


I was going to get some presents for Christmas, hopefully there won't be another increase.
oh gosh i am so mad....


----------



## lovedove

darkangel07760 said:


> ok sooooo I am angry.
> Tiffany had a price increase just this past June.  I was told by the SA that Tiffany's only does one price increase a year!!!!!!
> I should have checked this thread!!!!
> I thought folks were still talking about the June price increase....  I had NO idea there was just another one!
> WOW I am MAD.  That SA lied!!!
> 
> 
> I was going to get some presents for Christmas, hopefully there won't be another increase.
> oh gosh i am so mad....




Oh my goodness, I thought the same thing too - that people were talking about the previous increase.  I wanted to buy another mini bead bracelet for layering and it went from $125 to $150!  They waited just 3 months to increase their prices, that's so soon.


----------



## darkangel07760

lovedove said:


> Oh my goodness, I thought the same thing too - that people were talking about the previous increase.  I wanted to buy another mini bead bracelet for layering and it went from $125 to $150!  They waited just 3 months to increase their prices, that's so soon.


 
I know.  Cartier and VCA are also raising their prices on the first of October.  I am just angry because the SA specifically told me that Tiffany does NOT do more than one price increase a year!  
I know now to trust the Forum more than a SA!


----------



## Vintage Leather

darkangel07760 said:


> ok sooooo I am angry.
> Tiffany had a price increase just this past June.  I was told by the SA that Tiffany's only does one price increase a year!!!!!!
> I should have checked this thread!!!!
> I thought folks were still talking about the June price increase....  I had NO idea there was just another one!
> WOW I am MAD.  That SA lied!!!
> 
> 
> I was going to get some presents for Christmas, hopefully there won't be another increase.
> oh gosh i am so mad....



It is frustrating - but the good news is that it wasn't a huge increase.
There isn't anything I am really watching, but I did update my insurance information with the "replacement value" on my pieces.  The average increase on the items I already own was between 5%-10%, and between $10-$50.  (They did retire two of my more spensy designs, so I don't know if that holds true for non-DBTY platinum pieces)


----------



## lovedove

darkangel07760 said:


> I know.  Cartier and VCA are also raising their prices on the first of October.  I am just angry because the SA specifically told me that Tiffany does NOT do more than one price increase a year!
> I know now to trust the Forum more than a SA!




I agree,  thumbs up for the Forum to get your up to the minute info!


----------



## darkangel07760

Vintage Leather said:


> It is frustrating - but the good news is that it wasn't a huge increase.
> There isn't anything I am really watching, but I did update my insurance information with the "replacement value" on my pieces.  The average increase on the items I already own was between 5%-10%, and between $10-$50.  (They did retire two of my more spensy designs, so I don't know if that holds true for non-DBTY platinum pieces)


 
Once I started comparing prices from the last catalog to the newest one, I saw there wasn't too much of a change.  Somewhere between $15 to $25.  I am planning on buying a few Christmas gifts, and I think I might buy them early just in case that there is another price increase before Christmas!


----------



## darkangel07760

lovedove said:


> I agree,  thumbs up for the Forum to get your up to the minute info!


 
This forum has saved me alot of money that I would have unwittingly spent!


----------



## its_a_keeper

It happened here, too! 
With October first the prices in Germany went up up up! Sky high!

That gold/diamond Atlas Pendant was 1.060,00 EUR in September and now it is 1.220,00 EUR! 
Almost everything went up. Just the Pearl Studs are still the same Price.

Wahhh, really sad, cauz I was just thinking about getting me that Atlas Pendant or a DBTY one... but now... I always hate to buy something directly after a price increase.


----------



## jessiephy

There will be a huge price increase in Tiffany Singapore from this weekend (oct 2011) onwards as quoted by the SA here.


----------



## darkangel07760

I spoke to an SA at my local Tiffany's last week, he informed me that there will be another price increase in either end of January, or beginning of February.
Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## bambistyle

No way! I would interested as well if someone could confirm this.


----------



## BabyPo

Seriously?? Another increase?!


----------



## Bommie

They just increase their price few weeks ago.. N now another increase?? Oh no!!!!


----------



## americanroyal89

I thought they always increased their prices around that time....right in time for Valentines day.


----------



## darkangel07760

americanroyal89 said:


> I thought they always increased their prices around that time....right in time for Valentines day.


 
I am afraid you might be right....


----------



## labrillant

As long as there are enough people out there willing to pay the prices, they'll continue to increase them on a regular basis.  It also has the psychological effect of making people think what they're buying is more 'exclusive'.  It's fascinating marketing at its best!


----------



## LadyAnya

Oh great *sighs* Not another one!


----------



## darkangel07760

I was supposed to pop in today, but I never made it there.  When I go in next, I will try to confirm the date.


----------



## Engel

Dang it, I really really want the tiffany bezet heart, but they only deliver it in the U.S.

and I don't even know the price, as they said Im in Germany and wont be able to seliver it to me. I asked about delivering it to a cousin of mine in the U.S. and he would send it to me, but no reply.


anyone knows how much it costs? I would order or the 0/5 or the 1 or the 1/5 carats diamond, deppending on how much it would cost, because I really have no idea of its price. And it is the only tiffany diamond ring that caught my eye. The only one I wish I can have. *le sigh*


http://international.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10049&SelectedSKU=24504247


----------



## darkangel07760

Engel said:


> Dang it, I really really want the tiffany bezet heart, but they only deliver it in the U.S.
> 
> and I don't even know the price, as they said Im in Germany and wont be able to seliver it to me. I asked about delivering it to a cousin of mine in the U.S. and he would send it to me, but no reply.
> 
> 
> anyone knows how much it costs? I would order or the 0/5 or the 1 or the 1/5 carats diamond, deppending on how much it would cost, because I really have no idea of its price. And it is the only tiffany diamond ring that caught my eye. The only one I wish I can have. *le sigh*
> 
> 
> http://international.tiffany.com/Engagement/Item.aspx?GroupSKU=GRP10049&SelectedSKU=24504247


 
omg that is so gorgeous!  I hope that you can get your ring.


----------



## Engel

darkangel07760 said:


> omg that is so gorgeous!  I hope that you can get your ring.



Thank you so much. I called today the german tiffany and they said they can order and that it costs 11 thousand 1 hundread something, i just forgot to ask if in dolars or euros. oops. will call again to check on that. and will start saving. but the sooner i can get it  if the price is in euros its in one year. hope they will still have it by them.


----------



## angelalam5

hmm I guess it's time to get some of those pieces I've been dragging my feet on!


----------



## darkangel07760

angelalam5 said:


> hmm I guess it's time to get some of those pieces I've been dragging my feet on!


 
Yep!  I am trying to decide... So amny pretty pieces, gah!


----------



## BabyPo

I'm seriously tempted by this enamel mini bead bracelet, I don't have any Tiffany enamel pieces atm and this would be the perfect first. With a very possible price increase around the corner now would be a good time to go for it as well. But my concern is that the enamel may chip off due to the charm being on a bracelet - will get knocked around a bit etc.

http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03577

I don't think Tiffany will re-enamel pieces either  argh decisions decisions...


----------



## kohl_mascara

Last year, the price increase was end of January and affected sterling silver/gold but not bridal. I don't know about this year, but I assume it's the same. I have been looking on the website to see if there is anything that will sway me from getting a diamond love bracelet. . .


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Last year, the price increase was end of January and affected sterling silver/gold but not bridal. I don't know about this year, but I assume it's the same. I have been looking on the website to see if there is anything that will sway me from getting a diamond love bracelet. . .


 
I am popping in on Thrusday, my next day off,  and I am going to try to find out.  I think that I might splurge and get something in 18k yellow gold... I have the white gold love on my left, and I think a yellow gold bracelet on the right wrist would be pretty awesome....


----------



## kohl_mascara

darkangel07760 said:


> I am popping in on Thrusday, my next day off,  and I am going to try to find out.  I think that I might splurge and get something in 18k yellow gold... I have the white gold love on my left, and I think a yellow gold bracelet on the right wrist would be pretty awesome....



I agree, that would be gorgeous!!!


----------



## bambistyle

BabyPo said:
			
		

> I'm seriously tempted by this enamel mini bead bracelet, I don't have any Tiffany enamel pieces atm and this would be the perfect first. With a very possible price increase around the corner now would be a good time to go for it as well. But my concern is that the enamel may chip off due to the charm being on a bracelet - will get knocked around a bit etc.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03577
> 
> I don't think Tiffany will re-enamel pieces either  argh decisions decisions...



I have a charm bracelet with an enamel blue skate - all my silver charms are a bit banged up from hitting each other and my Links of London bracelet but the only charm unscathed is my enamel charm! Don't fret! I would take under advisement not to wear multiple bracelets to prevent the silver beads of the bracelet from being dinged up like my bracelet and to preserve the shiny appearance. But then again I'm pretty "relaxed" about my bracelets and go about doing my things without worrying about them. Also keep in mind I wear both my bracelets everyday for the last 3 years! so with the price increase on its heels I say  go for it!


----------



## sjunky13

There is a bracelet I want from T. It is YG and is a charm bracelet with the lock. Now I feel pressured to buy it. Anyone know the increase?


----------



## darkangel07760

bambistyle said:


> I have a charm bracelet with an enamel blue skate - all my silver charms are a bit banged up from hitting each other and my Links of London bracelet but the only charm unscathed is my enamel charm! Don't fret! I would take under advisement not to wear multiple bracelets to prevent the silver beads of the bracelet from being dinged up like my bracelet and to preserve the shiny appearance. But then again I'm pretty "relaxed" about my bracelets and go about doing my things without worrying about them. Also keep in mind I wear both my bracelets everyday for the last 3 years! so with the price increase on its heels I say  go for it!


 
Good to know this, thanks!


----------



## darkangel07760

sjunky13 said:


> There is a bracelet I want from T. It is YG and is a charm bracelet with the lock. Now I feel pressured to buy it. Anyone know the increase?


 
The exact increae, I do not know, but hopefully I will find out tomorrow.  I hope that the increase isn't until end of January, since I was hoping to buy my piece from the 5th Avenue store when I visit my family on the East Coast this January!


----------



## darkangel07760

Today I was looking around on Ebay and Bonanza, thinking maybe it would be better for me to maybe get a used Tiffany piece and skip the whole price increase spiel.  
Of course, one never knows about the authenticity of these pieces, and out of curiosity, I checked out a few replica Tiffany sites.  
My heart sank, because I realized that the replicas are dead on.  That is scary!  They look EXACTLY the same!  
My SO bought me a silver Tiffany bean from Bonanza a couple of years ago, and now I am sad, because even though I had it authenticated on here, and even though it was sent to the Tiffany headquarters for a chain adjustment and polish, could it be a fake?


----------



## americanroyal89

darkangel07760 said:


> Today I was looking around on Ebay and Bonanza, thinking maybe it would be better for me to maybe get a used Tiffany piece and skip the whole price increase spiel.
> Of course, one never knows about the authenticity of these pieces, and out of curiosity, I checked out a few replica Tiffany sites.
> My heart sank, because I realized that the replicas are dead on.  That is scary!  They look EXACTLY the same!
> My SO bought me a silver Tiffany bean from Bonanza a couple of years ago, and now I am sad, because even though I had it authenticated on here, and even though it was sent to the Tiffany headquarters for a chain adjustment and polish, could it be a fake?



Dont fret, a lot of times the fake websites will actually show pictures of real merchandise but that is not what they will send you.
And if you had headquarters look at it then rest assured you have a real piece, they can spot a fake easily


----------



## whimsic

Another price increase?!!! They just had one a few weeks ago!! I bought the single diamond Elsa Peretti bracelet for $525 end of October.. A few weeks before that it was $485 (I had taken a screenshot from the site before the increase to remember the model).


----------



## darkangel07760

americanroyal89 said:


> Dont fret, a lot of times the fake websites will actually show pictures of real merchandise but that is not what they will send you.
> And if you had headquarters look at it then rest assured you have a real piece, they can spot a fake easily



Thanks. That makes me feel a lot better!


----------



## eye candy

darkangel07760 said:


> Thanks. That makes me feel a lot better!



I agree with this.  It's the purses I worry about buying in eBay.  A lot of them are dead on..even when they arrive on the mail and you see them in person.  They even come with the proper dust bag and authentication card.  There _are_ tiny details that would give it away when it's fake though especially when you have the real thing to compare it against (like bringing it in the department store).  I bought a Dior bag once.  The exterior was completely the same as the authentic one - but the interior had a different colored fabric.  The ebay seller had a 100% best seller rating too.  I learned my lesson.  I'm not buying purses from ebay again.  There's even a tPF thread about people buying Chanel bags and returning fake ones & retrieving their cash refund.  Scary.       

But for jewelry, it is hard for companies to replicate, especially fine jewelry.... like Dior's crazy cocktail semiprecious stone rings.. even those Diorettes.  One person had a $60,000 diamond Dior ring replicated by Neil Lane himself.  The ring came back and it wasn't even close.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Did anyone get the bluebook for 2011-2012???  I'm drooling over all the fabulous bling!!   If only I had tens. . .no, hundreds of thousands to spend!!


----------



## darkangel07760

I did NOT get the blue book... dang!
The increase is definitely going to happen at the end of January.  It looks like everything will be going up.  
I was taking a look at the pieces I was interested in today... I noticed that the blue box charm has changed!  The edges are very crisp and sharp and the finish is more matte.  I don't like it!  Definitely not getting that!  The london cab charm was quite cute.  The cupcake charm was cute, but when I tried it on a chain, it hung at an odd way that I didn't like.


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> Did anyone get the bluebook for 2011-2012???  I'm drooling over all the fabulous bling!!   If only I had tens. . .no, hundreds of thousands to spend!!



Got it!  My DH loves that big diamond flower ring on the first page.  He said it was better than the VCA lotus ring (No!!)  Although, I wouldn't mind having that if he would buy it (- not in this lifetime)


----------



## kohl_mascara

eye candy said:


> Got it!  My DH loves that big diamond flower ring on the first page.  He said it was better than the VCA lotus ring (No!!)  Although, I wouldn't mind having that if he would buy it (- not in this lifetime)



I want that peacock ring!  The gorgeous 11.61 carat tanzanite surrounded by luscious green tourmaline and sparkling diamonds. . .peechaa! (sound a peacock makes?). It's only $30k.  I mean, compared to everything else in that booklet, that's pretty dang reasonable, right??


----------



## VivianYY

kohl_mascara said:


> I want that peacock ring! The gorgeous 11.61 carat tanzanite surrounded by luscious green tourmaline and sparkling diamonds. . .peechaa! (sound a peacock makes?). It's only $30k. I mean, compared to everything else in that booklet, that's pretty dang reasonable, right??


 
Yes, I got the blue book too, it's amazing Tiffany always have a way of sending me things I can't afford.  I love this pearl necklace, it's so elegant!  BTW, anyone going to Breakfast at Tiffany?


----------



## acrowcounted

kohl_mascara said:


> Did anyone get the bluebook for 2011-2012???  I'm drooling over all the fabulous bling!!   If only I had tens. . .no, hundreds of thousands to spend!!



It kills me that Tiffany goes to the time and expense to produce and distribute this book. Does anyone really ever buy anything listed in it? I received the catalog as well and many of the items have very specific diamond parameters (size, color, and clarity) listed which makes me think they only have a single item of that design. Do they really expect the phones to start ringing with "I'll take two of the rings on page 12, the necklace from page 27 and the earrings on page 32."? Don't get me wrong, the items are beautiful, but its just not practical and it must cost a fortune to produce such a high quality catalog. I get fancy catalogs from Louis Vuitton as well, and sometimes those have some pretty ridiculous items too, but there is always a balance of reasonable priced every day items included which might actually sell. It just confuses me on their business sensibilities.


----------



## eye candy

acrowcounted said:


> It kills me that Tiffany goes to the time and expense to produce and distribute this book. Does anyone really ever buy anything listed in it? I received the catalog as well and many of the items have very specific diamond parameters (size, color, and clarity) listed which makes me think they only have a single item of that design. Do they really expect the phones to start ringing with "I'll take two of the rings on page 12, the necklace from page 27 and the earrings on page 32."? Don't get me wrong, the items are beautiful, but its just not practical and it must cost a fortune to produce such a high quality catalog. I get fancy catalogs from Louis Vuitton as well, and sometimes those have some pretty ridiculous items too, but there is always a balance of reasonable priced every day items included which might actually sell. It just confuses me on their business sensibilities.



Last time I spoke to an SA, he said that they can customize any Tiffany ring.  They could make the Soleste's band a full diamond band like Harry Winston's if we'd like - but we'd need to fork out more money.  I receive catalogs from Dior Joaillerie, Cartier, VCA, and the like.  I'm pretty surprised that a lot of the ladies do purchase these things.  (I had no idea how much VCA love was out there until I visited this forum.)  And I'm actually pleasantly surprised Tiffany can do intricate settings that can complete against H Winston and VCA.  Go Tiff's!!!


----------



## eye candy

kohl_mascara said:


> I want that peacock ring!  The gorgeous 11.61 carat tanzanite surrounded by luscious green tourmaline and sparkling diamonds. . .peechaa! (sound a peacock makes?). It's only $30k.  I mean, compared to everything else in that booklet, that's pretty dang reasonable, right??



Yes, that peacock ring is pretty unique.    I'd love to see it in person.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

EEEK I might have to try and convince the hubby to go ahead and purchase what I've been eyeing from T&Co! Too many things too little time lol


----------



## darkangel07760

I hinted to my SO that I went to try on all the things i wanted from Tiffany's and he seemed pretty happy that I did that. I listed about 10 things, a couple of them items from Tiffany. Sigh. I really hope he gets me something from Tiffany's!!!


----------



## BabyPo

bambistyle said:


> I have a charm bracelet with an enamel blue skate - all my silver charms are a bit banged up from hitting each other and my Links of London bracelet but the only charm unscathed is my enamel charm! Don't fret! I would take under advisement not to wear multiple bracelets to prevent the silver beads of the bracelet from being dinged up like my bracelet and to preserve the shiny appearance. But then again I'm pretty "relaxed" about my bracelets and go about doing my things without worrying about them. Also keep in mind I wear both my bracelets everyday for the last 3 years! so with the price increase on its heels I say  go for it!



I went to a Tiffany store in London a couple of days ago to have a look at the bracelet, have to say I was slightly disapointed by how small the blue heart looks in person. Tried on the lock versions as well but imo they look better online... didn't buy the bracelet in the end.


----------



## alec.leu

NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! serious?


----------



## alec.leu

Peacock ring~ only in my dream


----------



## ducky112

I just purchased an e-ring yesterday with my fiancé and the SA confirmed there will be an increase on engagement rings on December 4th. I'm in Toronto. Not sure about other countries.


----------



## MatAllston

ducky112 said:


> I just purchased an e-ring yesterday with my fiancé and the SA confirmed there will be an increase on engagement rings on December 4th. I'm in Toronto. Not sure about other countries.


 
Congrats on your engagement. Which ring did you end up getting? Do you know if other diamond jewelry are going up in price as well?


----------



## ducky112

MatAllston said:


> Congrats on your engagement. Which ring did you end up getting? Do you know if other diamond jewelry are going up in price as well?




Thanks! I've actually been engaged for a year now but my fiance proposed with his grandmother's ring and wanted to get me something I've always wanted so we got me a Tiffany setting ring =) 

My SA didn't mention about other diamonds. She said specifically engagement rings. We were also going to get my fiance's band at the same time too because we thought there was a price increase but and then she said to her knowledge, the bands are not going up in price, just engagement.


----------



## scarlet555

ducky112 said:


> I just purchased an e-ring yesterday with my fiancé and the SA confirmed there will be an increase on engagement rings on December 4th. I'm in Toronto. Not sure about other countries.




Congrats!   Did you get the solitaire or the soleste or the lucida for your ering?  Post picture!


----------



## Kathd

ducky112 said:


> I just purchased an e-ring yesterday with my fiancé and the SA confirmed there will be an increase on engagement rings on December 4th. I'm in Toronto. Not sure about other countries.


 
So exciting! We need pictures!


----------



## ducky112

I got a Tiffany setting! I love the Lucida but it is too expensive and the thicker band makes my finger look even shorter than it is hehe. I'll post pics for sure! I could ask again about the price increase when I pick it up in 2 days.


----------



## merekat703

BabyPo said:


> I'm seriously tempted by this enamel mini bead bracelet, I don't have any Tiffany enamel pieces atm and this would be the perfect first. With a very possible price increase around the corner now would be a good time to go for it as well. But my concern is that the enamel may chip off due to the charm being on a bracelet - will get knocked around a bit etc.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.co.uk/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03577
> 
> I don't think Tiffany will re-enamel pieces either  argh decisions decisions...



I have this an I have worn it daily since august and it still looks like new. I wear it with my watch on the same wrist and there's no dents or chips. I even wear it in the shower. The charm is small but it matches nicely with the small beads.


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> I have this an I have worn it daily since august and it still looks like new. I wear it with my watch on the same wrist and there's no dents or chips. I even wear it in the shower. The charm is small but it matches nicely with the small beads.


 
I am really liking this particular bracelet!  I did list that in my christmas list to my SO... I am curious as to what he is getting me... I made a list of a bunch of things, but it was pretty obvious I wanted aTiffany piece...


----------



## merekat703

darkangel07760 said:


> I am really liking this particular bracelet!  I did list that in my christmas list to my SO... I am curious as to what he is getting me... I made a list of a bunch of things, but it was pretty obvious I wanted aTiffany piece...



At first I almost didn't get it because when the original mini beads came out they did not look nice, the beads weren't even complete balls and the charms looked cheap, but when I went back over the summer this one was new and its made much much better.


----------



## darkangel07760

merekat703 said:


> At first I almost didn't get it because when the original mini beads came out they did not look nice, the beads weren't even complete balls and the charms looked cheap, but when I went back over the summer this one was new and its made much much better.


 
Thank you for this observation.  I wonder what he will get me... He has great taste, and if he doesn't like what I selected, he will pick something nicer that HE likes, lol!


----------



## wintersong

This thread seems to have read my mind! I love the enamel bead bracelet and really want to ask for it for my birthday...but it's on January 19  Is this increase supposed to be closer to February/ does it include silver?


----------



## kohl_mascara

wintersong said:


> This thread seems to have read my mind! I love the enamel bead bracelet and really want to ask for it for my birthday...but it's on January 19  Is this increase supposed to be closer to February/ does it include silver?



Last year I remember it was the latter half of January (like the 17th or something) and definitely included silver.  I think they raise silver prices especially for the upcoming Valentine's shopping rush.  I'm sure you can get it the second week of January with no problem.  As January gets closer, I'm sure there will be a confirmed date, and we'll let you know


----------



## kohl_mascara

I just remembered - I have a $100 shopping credit at the Crystals shopping center at the City Center in Las Vegas.  I was thinking about getting something from Tiffany but I don't know what.  $100 doesn't go a long way at Cartier, VCA, or HW but it can at Tiffany! I was looking at the sterling silver bracelets with the perlee border. . .or one of the bead bracelets, but my guy says I already have too many bracelets 

I was looking at these earrings: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=23900351&mcat=148204&cid=287464&search_params=s+2-p+2-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

What do you guys think?  Or this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26790336&mcat=148204&cid=287464&search_params=s+2-p+1-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I feel like the bows, though cute, aren't too special while I've been wanting those heart earrings for a while now. But do you think the Tiffany logo/RTT is too young or  not as wearable? Anyone have any modeling pics?  I'd love to see some!


----------



## wintersong

kohl_mascara said:


> Last year I remember it was the latter half of January (like the 17th or something) and definitely included silver.  I think they raise silver prices especially for the upcoming Valentine's shopping rush.  I'm sure you can get it the second week of January with no problem.  As January gets closer, I'm sure there will be a confirmed date, and we'll let you know



Thanks for the information!  
Also, as for your other post, I say go for the RTT, it sounds like it's what you want- I don't personally find them to be too young or anything.


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> I just remembered - I have a $100 shopping credit at the Crystals shopping center at the City Center in Las Vegas.  I was thinking about getting something from Tiffany but I don't know what.  $100 doesn't go a long way at Cartier, VCA, or HW but it can at Tiffany! I was looking at the sterling silver bracelets with the perlee border. . .or one of the bead bracelets, but my guy says I already have too many bracelets
> 
> I was looking at these earrings: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+2-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> What do you guys think?  Or this: http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...2-p+1-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I feel like the bows, though cute, aren't too special while I've been wanting those heart earrings for a while now. But do you think the Tiffany logo/RTT is too young or  not as wearable? Anyone have any modeling pics?  I'd love to see some!


 
I do not think that the RTT line is young at all... It is classic.  However, I like these more:
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+2-p+1-c+287464-r+101323339-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## darkangel07760

kohl_mascara said:


> Last year I remember it was the latter half of January (like the 17th or something) and definitely included silver.  I think they raise silver prices especially for the upcoming Valentine's shopping rush.  I'm sure you can get it the second week of January with no problem.  As January gets closer, I'm sure there will be a confirmed date, and we'll let you know


 
Good to know!


----------



## niry84

..i will for sure go to the shop in Milano and get new earrings!!


----------



## dsolorio

Tonight I went to Tiffany's to preview an engagement ring upgrade and it was $2000 more than what I was told two days ago. I asked the Sales Manager I am working with if it was the same ring we requested to be transferred and he said yes, just that the transferring store had already changed the tag for the price increase occurring on Sunday. Luckily, it ended up being the ring that I want and I got it before the price increase or else I would have had to settle for a lesser ring. Just an FYI to everyone, the price increase is happening sooner than expected at least with ERs.


----------



## darkangel07760

dsolorio said:


> Tonight I went to Tiffany's to preview an engagement ring upgrade and it was $2000 more than what I was told two days ago. I asked the Sales Manager I am working with if it was the same ring we requested to be transferred and he said yes, just that the transferring store had already changed the tag for the price increase occurring on Sunday. Luckily, it ended up being the ring that I want and I got it before the price increase or else I would have had to settle for a lesser ring. Just an FYI to everyone, the price increase is happening sooner than expected at least with ERs.


 
um....
this is concerning, and now i am going to call tiffany's tomorrow. i was told the end of january... i would be very angry if that was untrue!!
if anyone else makes a call to tiffany's, please let us know what they said and what store they called?


----------



## scarlet555

I thought it was dec 4 for ering only?


----------



## darkangel07760

I called my local Tiffany's, which is located in Roseville, CA and there is going to be a price increase for diamonds tomorrow, and the sterling silver and other things are going up sometime in January. She was unsure of the exact date... But she was certain it was January. So that's what I got to share!


----------



## ducky112

scarlet555 said:


> Congrats!   Did you get the solitaire or the soleste or the lucida for your ering?  Post picture!



As requested, posting a pic!


----------



## scarlet555

ducky112 said:


> As requested, posting a pic!



Ducky this is the Tiffany solitaire classic! Qu'elle merveille!


----------



## darkangel07760

ducky112 said:


> As requested, posting a pic!


 
Beautiful!  That is a great size, suits your hand perfectly!


----------



## adeener

I was in the Tiffany store today and there was a price increase on all diamonds 1 ct. and above!


----------



## darkangel07760

adeener said:


> I was in the Tiffany store today and there was a price increase on all diamonds 1 ct. and above!


 
Yep.  I am thinking about grabbing something from Tiffany's today for my SO's birthday in September.  The price increases are ridiculous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Website has now been updated to reflect a price increase of 10% on engagement rings. Other diamond jewelry appears to not have been effected yet.


----------



## materialgurl

this 10% increase in engagement rings is only in US right?


----------



## dsolorio

I read earlier in the thread that it included Canada.


----------



## KayuuKathey

haha, poor guys that go in to buy their beau's their tiffany rings. LOL.


----------



## mdj101

Hi Guys,

We got engaged last year and my OH always wanted a Tiffany ring, she was set on the solitaire but opted for the three stone as it suited her hand better. (so glad I let her choose)!


We are looking at the 2.5mm or 3mm channel set full band as a wedding ring, and myself the lucida band.

We have been told that there is going to be a price increase in January but i'm trying to find out what % it will be, so I thought I would come post on here as I'm sure you guys will let us know asap.

Annoyingly I could have gone away for New Year and got both rings from Heathrow T5 saving £700 on the UK high street price which would have paid for one of us to go away!

We are going through Heathrow again to JFK (to finalise the wedding plans) in February which will be after the price rise so I'm trying to weigh up my options.

Buy in London before the price increase. Buy at T5 or in New York after the price increase.


----------



## acrowcounted

mdj101 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We got engaged last year and my OH always wanted a Tiffany ring, she was set on the solitaire but opted for the three stone as it suited her hand better. (so glad I let her choose)!
> 
> 
> We are looking at the 2.5mm or 3mm channel set full band as a wedding ring, and myself the lucida band.
> 
> We have been told that there is going to be a price increase in January but i'm trying to find out what % it will be, so I thought I would come post on here as I'm sure you guys will let us know asap.
> 
> Annoyingly I could have gone away for New Year and got both rings from Heathrow T5 saving £700 on the UK high street price which would have paid for one of us to go away!
> 
> We are going through Heathrow again to JFK (to finalise the wedding plans) in February which will be after the price rise so I'm trying to weigh up my options.
> 
> Buy in London before the price increase. Buy at T5 or in New York after the price increase.



I haven't heard a specific increase percentage for this round but it seems to always be at least 10% previously (sometimes higher and sometimes not evenly across all items). A diamond accent ring (the bow ring) that I bought as soon as it came out in fall 2009 was $1500. In Jan 2011 it went up to $1850 (23%) and in Sep 2011 it went up to $2200 (19%). Another ring that I watch since I was considering buying it (metro 5 row ring) went from $3900 in Jan 2011 to $5500 (41%) in Sep 2011. Both of these items have a lot of small diamonds which might be part of the large increases lately. However even the silver Bow earrings increased by 20% this last time going from $125 in Jan 2011 to $150 (20%) in Sep 2011 and they are just plain silver. Hopefully since there was just an increase in September, this increase won't be as bad but you never know. I think diamonds are increasing in price faster than Tiffany has increased their end prices so they still may be trying to play catch up. One sneaky idea is to buy the jewelry locally soon, wait and see what the increases are, and then return it and wait to repurchase if the increases turn out to be small...    Good luck!


----------



## mdj101

Well I decided to buy both our rings from T5 @ heathrow the other evening.

Booked a flight to Manchester, purchased the rings saving nearly £800 on the high street price then cancelled the flight and left.


----------



## cantbelieve

mdj101 said:
			
		

> Well I decided to buy both our rings from T5 @ heathrow the other evening.
> 
> Booked a flight to Manchester, purchased the rings saving nearly £800 on the high street price then cancelled the flight and left.



U mean u checked in to shop at duty free then left n refunded ur tix??


----------



## mdj101

Tickets where non-refundable so I lost the money on those, but it cost £38 and I saved nearly £800 = no brainer!


----------



## cantbelieve

mdj101 said:
			
		

> Tickets where non-refundable so I lost the money on those, but it cost £38 and I saved nearly £800 = no brainer!



Omg! Is there a Cartier over in T5???


----------



## mdj101

Yep

http://www.heathrowairport.com/shop,-eat,-relax-and-enjoy/shops-a_z


----------



## mdj101

And don't forget to make sure you get a world points card.


----------



## cantbelieve

mdj101 said:
			
		

> And don't forget to make sure you get a world points card.



What are those for?


----------



## cantbelieve

mdj101 said:
			
		

> Yep
> 
> http://www.heathrowairport.com/shop,-eat,-relax-and-enjoy/shops-a_z



Oh whoaaaa. So u got a discount of nearly £800 cuz of duty free or..??! Will other brands have the same % of discount? Sorry to bug u!


----------



## Candice0985

mdj101 said:


> Yep
> 
> http://www.heathrowairport.com/shop,-eat,-relax-and-enjoy/shops-a_z


yep, so next time I fly out of heathrow remind me to do zero shopping while in the uk and save it all for the airport!!!


----------



## mdj101

Even if you've bought in the uk, if you are not a uk citizen you can claim the vat back you have paid, current vat is 20% which is usually roughly the discount you get at heathrow.

World points is a scheme to collect pints with purchases at the airport, you can then convert these into vouchers or avios miles


----------



## cantbelieve

mdj101 said:
			
		

> Even if you've bought in the uk, if you are not a uk citizen you can claim the vat back you have paid, current vat is 20% which is usually roughly the discount you get at heathrow.
> 
> World points is a scheme to collect pints with purchases at the airport, you can then convert these into vouchers or avios miles



Genius!!!


----------



## darkangel07760

mdj101 said:


> Even if you've bought in the uk, if you are not a uk citizen you can claim the vat back you have paid, current vat is 20% which is usually roughly the discount you get at heathrow.
> 
> World points is a scheme to collect pints with purchases at the airport, you can then convert these into vouchers or avios miles


 
Wow!  Great to know!!!


----------



## jbelle

Any updates on when the increase will happen?


----------



## chicinthecity777

I was told 25th Jan only in my country though, don't know about the U.S. so I bought the amethyst sparkler's ring in YG before the price jumpes up again.


----------



## pandapharm

When I asked last week they had no idea. I went ahead and helped my brother buy his gf one of the Paloma Picasso loving heart rings for her bday (which isn't until June) just to beat the price increase.


----------



## finerthings15

I'm new here so hi everyone does anyone own the twisted bow earrings?? I would really love to get these before the price increase!


----------



## katrin

bump, anyone have an update on this? i have a credit and would like to use it before the price increase but i'm not sure how soon that is...

i called a tiffany store and they couldn't confirm this. i don't have a dedicated SA i could ask. when i stopped in store on new years day they claimed they didn't know anything about a price increase since they had just raised prices on e-rings the month before. 

also wondering if anyone has the sterling silver narrow somerset ring w/ diamonds? i read comments here about some of the somerset rings stretching out after a while and that it's very hard to clean. i asked a SA about this and she said it's easy to clean and doesn't stretch, but i think she just wanted to make a sale.  the narrow version has smaller mesh so i figure it's easier to clean than the larger mesh. also if it becomes loose with frequent wear then i could get a half size smaller.. i just don't want it to get the right size and then after a while it become so loose that it slips off my finger. i'd be curious if anyone has any thoughts about this item or can make another recommendation. i have short fingers so i found the narrow somerset rings much more comfortable.  TIA!


----------



## sjunky13

I was in Tiffany today and the sa said the soleste diamond rings had no increase. She also said diamonds did not increase in December, does anyone know if they already incresed or will soon? 
I did read in this thread that diamonds went up 10%, but she said the soleste didn't go up. 
Thanks.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

katrin said:


> bump, anyone have an update on this? i have a credit and would like to use it before the price increase but i'm not sure how soon that is...
> 
> i called a tiffany store and they couldn't confirm this. i don't have a dedicated SA i could ask. when i stopped in store on new years day they claimed they didn't know anything about a price increase since they had just raised prices on e-rings the month before.



I was also wondering about this. My husband and I went to the Tiffany's store in Las Vegas last week and the SA said that there would be no price increase in the near future. I bought a few things I have been looking at just in case, but  I will probably buy more if this is confirmed. 

If anyone knows the exact date or time frame for the price increase please let us know!


----------



## bagfever

sjunky13 said:


> I was in Tiffany today and the sa said the soleste diamond rings had no increase. She also said diamonds did not increase in December, does anyone know if they already incresed or will soon?
> I did read in this thread that diamonds went up 10%, but she said the soleste didn't go up.
> Thanks.



The rings greater than 1 carat had an increase in Dec.


----------



## sjunky13

bagfever said:


> The rings greater than 1 carat had an increase in Dec.


 

Awesome ! Thanks soooo much. )


----------



## alf13

Oops; wrong thread!


----------



## butterfly_baby

I was at my local Tiffany store (Austria) some days ago and the SA said on Feb 4th there will be an increase!

Good thing my new credit card period starts on the 2nd, so..


----------



## anne.A

Does anyone know if there are any prices increases scheduled for Canada since I plan on getting a key and necklace but hae just been putting it off until my exams are oer. I was planning on going in june around my b-day but i heard that's when the increases usually are. can anyone confirm this? Please and thanks!


----------



## anne.A

would i be better off just going in asap?


----------



## dannii

I know they had a price increase in Australia in the last few months. I don't know if that could mean its possible it will happen in Canada too very soon. Although Australia is usually behind with these things


----------



## anne.A

thanks  i think i'm going to go soon just to be safe


----------



## Cinnamon718

I exchanged my blue box charm for a silver bead bracelet & while I was there the SA mentioned that there is going to be a price increase sometime in March. I just think the whole "price increase" thing in luxury items is such a scam. I was in LV the day before the increase and it was mobbed in there. You would think it was all half price. Are we supposed to run stock up on diamonds & jewellery? Run! Run! :doggie: LOL....


----------



## darkangel07760

Gah!


----------



## cung

Will it applied to silver only or fine jewelries (gold and platinum) as well?


----------



## Junkenpo

really?  boo... i know part of it is due to the increase of the cost of gold, but mostly to capitalize on the brand name hysteria. I've also heard that the other luxe houses are planning increases for March. (sigh) I wish they'd wait for a random month like August


----------



## lovechildmonste

WHAT? does it include SILVER or just GOLD/PLATINUM? or both? WHY ARE THEY DOING THIS? lol...


----------



## stmary

This is not good!


----------



## emchhardy

I'm not happy about this.  I don't know how gold is doing but I know silver is below $30 an ounce right now and it's been in the low to mid 30's for a while. 
My husband thinks their gold prices for jewelry are already too high. 
I was saving up for a gold piece from Tiffany's but I might just buy elsewhere.


----------



## ame

I am inclined to agree with the scam mentality. Metals and diamonds haven't risen that much, if at all, to justify it. They already have such an insane profit margin that this is just a money grab. But people are so rabid for their branded items that it won't matter.


----------



## NurseAnn

I'd love to know if it will be on gold or silver items as well.  Usually it's just one or the other.  I was going to wait for a little while but now I think I should just buy the YG now earrings I've been waiting for.


----------



## stmary

NurseAnn said:


> I'd love to know if it will be on gold or silver items as well.  Usually it's just one or the other.  I was going to wait for a little while but now I think I should just buy the YG now earrings I've been waiting for.



Get it before price increase. Its always the best decision.


----------



## emchhardy

Does anyone know when in March this is happening?  There is a Paloma silver ring that I want and this may just push up that purchase sooner than planned.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

That just sucks.

At least they waited until after Valentine's. 

Confirmation about gold or silver pieces would be awesome.


----------



## Caz71

Its already expensive! (Well here in australia). might ring the Customer Service line and ask!


----------



## NY Village Girl

Yes, these price increases are so annoying and ridiculous.  My SA said the price increase takes place March 3.


----------



## darkangel07760

ame said:


> I am inclined to agree with the scam mentality. Metals and diamonds haven't risen that much, if at all, to justify it. They already have such an insane profit margin that this is just a money grab. But people are so rabid for their branded items that it won't matter.



I agree. I got some birthday money from my mum,and i am going to buy a used cuff instead.


----------



## etk123

There was just an increase in September, is it normal for another one so soon?


----------



## emchhardy

Was it an across the board price increase in September?  Or, only on certain items (i.e., gold pieces only?)?


----------



## etk123

I was looking at Aria earrings and they were going up, I don't remember the details though.


----------



## lavender_lux

Oh dear, knowing about this upcoming increase means I'm going to end up getting the Infinity bracelet sooner than planned!


----------



## emchhardy

lavender_lux - There are two versions of that infinity bracelet in silver.  Which one are you planning on getting?  I'm curious because I think both look nice but one is more expensive than the other and I'm wondering if it's worth it to pay the extra $ for it.


----------



## stmary

Hi ladies,
    I was just browsing through their website because I would like to get DBTY SS 0.03 for my niece's 16th birthday and it's £185. I thought I saw this a few months ago for £175. I know I bought the same necklace for £160 about a couple of years ago. Am i mistaken that it's £175 in the first place or has they actually made a minute increase in these past few months/weeks?


----------



## panduhbear

Tiffany raised the prices of some items in April if I recall correctly.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Not sure when, but the Tiffany prices have definitely gone up. It's quite annoying that the twin diamond lock bangle that I've been eyeing went up in price last time, and gone up again recently >

It seems that it's been a rise of around £10-20 for the silver pieces.


----------



## stmary

Ok thank you for your kind reply ladies. I know that it may be £10-20 pounds only but if they keep on increasing their prices ever so often I'm afraid I won't be able to purchase anything anymore.


----------



## stmary

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Not sure when, but the Tiffany prices have definitely gone up. It's quite annoying that the twin diamond lock bangle that I've been eyeing went up in price last time, and gone up again recently >
> 
> It seems that it's been a rise of around £10-20 for the silver pieces.



It is rather annoying that they seem to increase it every few months. I hope it's not their new 'strategy' though.


----------



## LuvAllLV

I just bought the diamond butterfly necklace and my SA told me that the price will increase this weekend for that necklace.  Will increase by $200.  So happy that I went in yesterday.  Not sure if other items will increase also.


----------



## HiromiT

LuvAllLV said:


> I just bought the diamond butterfly necklace and my SA told me that the price will increase this weekend for that necklace.  Will increase by $200.  So happy that I went in yesterday.  Not sure if other items will increase also.



Really? I just got gold twist hoop earrings and now want the gold bead bracelet. Darn, maybe I need to go back sooner than expected. Thanks for the heads-up.

The butterfly necklace is gorgeous - congrats!


----------



## LuvAllLV

HiromiT said:


> Really? I just got gold twist hoop earrings and now want the gold bead bracelet. Darn, maybe I need to go back sooner than expected. Thanks for the heads-up.
> 
> The butterfly necklace is gorgeous - congrats!


 

Thanks.  You should be able to call your SA and she should be able to tell you if there is a price increase on that item or not and by how much.  According to my SA, she said the new price is already in their computer system.  I love the gold bead bracelet too.


----------



## horse17

I was there today looking at a bezel eternity ring.... SA gave me the price of 3k and told me I could get it within the week for that price..after that its going up..she didn't tell me how much though..


----------



## diane278

I was just on the phone with my SA placing an order. She mentioned that jewelry prices were going to increase tomorrow. (I am in the US). She said that the prices on other goods (leather) weren't going up. I don't know if this applies to places outside the US.


----------



## Susimoo

Thanks for the heads up. I'm sure it'll follow quickly to other areas too. It certainly curbs my jewellery buying urges when I see things I want go up in price. I will have to streamline my wish list once more, I think.


----------



## eugefunk

I happened to be in the store yesterday as I wanted to buy 10mm ball earrings to complete the set I have.  The lady said "they are $135 today and will be $175 tomorrow".   She said they did not do the increase forever, and that only two items in the store will stay the same.  Leather goods are not increasing in price for next 6 months only, as right now they are working on new collection.  Isn't it amazing that I was making my way to the store during practically two years and happened to be there a day before the increase???


----------



## emchhardy

Is it my imagination or did some prices actually drop? For example, the Elsa peretti 9mm bean earrings seemed to have dropped from 225 to 175.


----------



## diane278

emchhardy said:


> Is it my imagination or did some prices actually drop? For example, the Elsa peretti 9mm bean earrings seemed to have dropped from 225 to 175.


I am an Elsa groupie. I have a lot of her pieces. While I have never seen anything reduced, I have seen pieces "retired". However, I have also,seen retired pieces reappear after a number of years. I just wish that Elsa would design some new pieces but at 70 something, I guess she is enjoying her life at her village in Spain.


----------



## Katy Sarah

I went to Tiffany in London today to purchase a white gold pendant.  I was worried that the price would have increased as 9th March (today) was the date I'd heard.  Thankfully the pendant (clover key) was the same as it has been for a while.  


There was a big increase not that long ago.  I wonder how much more they can justify when the gold price has calmed down.  Of course, they *never* reduce the price again when precious metals drop


----------



## ame

Yea I went in today to attempt to try on the Soleste band and they said it already happened.  They also didn't have the band in a size I could even get on my pinky... But I LOVED it even looking at it. I wish it had been out back when I was looking at the Channel.


----------



## darkangel07760

Foo.


----------



## NYTexan

First Tiffany, Cartier increases at the end of this month...now we wait to hear about Van Cleef!! Ugh


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I ordered the piece I wanted on Friday to avoid the increase.  It was very difficult to find, because it has been retired, but I wasn't sure what would happen to it today.


----------



## gertuine

diane278 said:


> I was just on the phone with my SA placing an order. She mentioned that jewelry prices were going to increase tomorrow. (I am in the US). She said that the prices on other goods (leather) weren't going up. I don't know if this applies to places outside the US.



I was in the local Tiffany & Co store here in Daegu, South Korea on Tuesday (Mar 11) and they said that in April, prices are going to increase.  The SA encouraged me to buy sooner rather than later, naturally.  I am going in today, I hope, to pick up the bracelet I was looking at.  He didn't say how much the prices would increase, but did say it would happen.

I'm surprised it happens first in the US! Then again, prices here in South Korea are much higher than in the US anyway.  The small bead heart tag bracelet is basically $225 USD here, whereas it's $175 in the US, right?


----------



## uhpharm01

What?! I have a Tiffany gold bracelet and two Cartier items that I want.  But I won't be able to bet the price increase.


----------



## gertuine

NYTexan said:


> First Tiffany, Cartier increases at the end of this month...now we wait to hear about Van Cleef!! Ugh



I was just inspired to wonder"what is it about Spring for price increases? Anything special or justthe first "suitable time" after the cluster of winter holidays has passed?"


----------



## timelessbeauty

Does this also apply for their online shop? I didn't see any price changes on there.


----------



## uhpharm01

timelessbeauty said:


> Does this also apply for their online shop? I didn't see any price changes on there.


Yes


----------



## gertuine

timelessbeauty said:


> Does this also apply for their online shop? I didn't see any price changes on there.



Maybe it's a gradual rollout? (Like, say, starting with certain pieces and spreading to everything?)

#JustGuessing


----------



## diane278

gertuine said:


> Maybe it's a gradual rollout? (Like, say, starting with certain pieces and spreading to everything?)
> 
> #JustGuessing


I don't know. I only knew about the jewelry because my SA mentioned it. As I was purchasing small leather goods at the time, I didn't ask any questions.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I haven't seen any evidence of an increase.  Maybe it hasn't happened yet, or maybe it's just going to be on diamond pieces to absorb the diamond increase that's coming.


----------



## coachazgirl22

It has happened. Once piece I looked at jumped up by $100.00


----------



## Machick333

My SA said that for Canada the increase will be on march 15 on about 60% of their peices


----------



## Shawna15

gertuine said:


> I was in the local Tiffany & Co store here in Daegu, South Korea on Tuesday (Mar 11) and they said that in April, prices are going to increase.  The SA encouraged me to buy sooner rather than later, naturally.  I am going in today, I hope, to pick up the bracelet I was looking at.  He didn't say how much the prices would increase, but did say it would happen.
> 
> I'm surprised it happens first in the US! Then again, prices here in South Korea are much higher than in the US anyway.  The small bead heart tag bracelet is basically $225 USD here, whereas it's $175 in the US, right?


Wow your prices are much higher! It's $150 in the US


----------



## gertuine

Shawna15 said:


> Wow your prices are much higher! It's $150 in the US



Oh, whoops, didn't read the website right! 

 Anyway, yeswe have awful markup here compared to other places.  I am not sure how much of it is VAT and how much is other stuff (such as marking it up to sell it better!).

I had been reading online recently from the Korea Customs Office about customs fees when people bring in duty free items (and, don't declare them so get to pay the taxes/fees + a fine) and there is a VAT, and then some other tax is assessed on [price of item + VAT] -- so you're paying more  because of assessing further taxes AFTER the VAT has been added in! Yuck

anyway, heh, South Korea is not the cheap place to shop for certain things.  (Thankfully, other stuff is much cheaper, like health insurance and medical care.)


----------



## taraox

Actually just found this thread through google, I wasn't aware there was a planned price increase! Is it my imagination or did the silver heart tag earrings go from $110 to $150? Or am I going crazy and they were always $150?? I had them in my shopping cart a while back (but forgot to buy, a bunch of stuff was going on at the time). Went online today to order and I feel like they've gone up in price.


----------



## diane278

taraox said:


> Actually just found this thread through google, I wasn't aware there was a planned price increase! Is it my imagination or did the silver heart tag earrings go from $110 to $150? Or am I going crazy and they were always $150?? I had them in my shopping cart a while back (but forgot to buy, a bunch of stuff was going on at the time). Went online today to order and I feel like they've gone up in price.


The heart tags come in more than one size. They may have increased or you may have been looking at a different size. I don't think all the sizes are repersented online or in many of the stores.


----------



## LovingLV81

taraox said:


> Actually just found this thread through google, I wasn't aware there was a planned price increase! Is it my imagination or did the silver heart tag earrings go from $110 to $150? Or am I going crazy and they were always $150?? I had them in my shopping cart a while back (but forgot to buy, a bunch of stuff was going on at the time). Went online today to order and I feel like they've gone up in price.




I think they were 125.00 USD but I got my 1837 Tiffany round studs around Christmas for 175.00 usd before tax


----------



## Jessica0728

Anyone heard that the price gonna increase again in september?


----------



## USALV

Jessica0728 said:


> Anyone heard that the price gonna increase again in september?



Yes, right at the end of September.  They just had one back in March of this year.


----------



## Jessica0728

Price increase also include the diamond?


----------



## USALV

Jessica0728 said:


> Price increase also include the diamond?



Yes, Ma'am.


----------



## lovechildmonste

WHAT?! AGAIN?! END OF SEPTEMBER?! 

I JUST CALLED SOUTH COAST PLAZA THEY SAID NO WORD ON THAT YET.  I would recommend not asking the stores as it might just give them an idea, especially when they see how panicked we are.  At least, ME.

I believe it's a marketing ploy! LOL!!!


----------



## shopoholica

I understand annual price increases, but why BIANNUAL? It's ridiculous! I've stopped purchasing from Chanel because of their incessant price increases...I hope Tiffany's doesn't make it a habit to increase prices twice a year, especially since their quality hasn't been on parr with their prices..


----------



## USALV

lovechildmonste said:


> WHAT?! AGAIN?! END OF SEPTEMBER?!
> 
> I JUST CALLED SOUTH COAST PLAZA THEY SAID NO WORD ON THAT YET.  I would recommend not asking the stores as it might just give them an idea, especially when they see how panicked we are.  At least, ME.
> 
> I believe it's a marketing ploy! LOL!!!



I can see your point.


----------



## emchhardy

Considering the cost of metals like silver (hovering at $20 or so), I don't understand this, if this is true.


----------



## diane278

I have gotten to know one of the regional TCO managers. Prices are determined by the parent company, not by store managers. It's jewelry to us, but it's numbers to them, as it is after all, a business. However, when a price exceeds my perceived value of an item, I simply don't buy it. 

The cost of manufacturing includes many variables besides the cost of metals including the cost of power, water, transportation, labor, taxes, etc. And, of course, profit. The more the demand, the more they can successfully charge. Just look at the so-called shortage of Hermes Birkin bags that some people have no trouble acquiring, but that the company claims to have a two-year waiting list. Now that's a marketing ploy!


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

USALV said:


> Yes, right at the end of September.  They just had one back in March of this year.



really wow..
I'll never be able to save up for my necklace den..sniff***


----------



## tresjoliebags

The price increase is happening the week of Sept. 21 according to my SA!


----------



## uhpharm01

Is anyone else having trouble accessing the TIFFANY.com website?


----------



## LVoeletters

diane278 said:


> I have gotten to know one of the regional TCO managers. Prices are determined by the parent company, not by store managers. It's jewelry to us, but it's numbers to them, as it is after all, a business. However, when a price exceeds my perceived value of an item, I simply don't buy it.
> 
> The cost of manufacturing includes many variables besides the cost of metals including the cost of power, water, transportation, labor, taxes, etc. And, of course, profit. The more the demand, the more they can successfully charge. Just look at the so-called shortage of Hermes Birkin bags that some people have no trouble acquiring, but that the company claims to have a two-year waiting list. Now that's a marketing ploy!


 I agree, I always buy from the boutique and I am big on sales associate loyalty but I'm definitely going to start buying estate pieces from now on... I was comparing my new items with my older items and even the amount of weight is different. I.e. With the atlas pieces the weight Is so light bc of the lack of material, yet my older pieces have so much weight to them. Not cool, Tiffany! 

I think I've also decided to forego getting a designer engagement ring one day, hopefully Leon mege is in my future.


----------



## uhpharm01

tresjoliebags said:


> The price increase is happening the week of Sept. 21 according to my SA!



Oh well. Okay thanks.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> I agree, I always buy from the boutique and I am big on sales associate loyalty but I'm definitely going to start buying estate pieces from now on... I was comparing my new items with my older items and even the amount of weight is different. I.e. With the atlas pieces the weight Is so light bc of the lack of material, yet my older pieces have so much weight to them. Not cool, Tiffany!
> 
> I think I've also decided to forego getting a designer engagement ring one day, hopefully Leon mege is in my future.



I've also noticed that the weight is different in the newer items vs the older items. I'm buying two more charms and more two bracelets from Tiffany and that's it for me.


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> I've also noticed that the weight is different in the newer items vs the older items. I'm buying two more charms and more two bracelets from Tiffany and that's it for me.




It's horrible, right? What two charms and bracelets? I think I'm going to stop after I get a couple more pieces as I want pieces from Victoria, Soleste and the garden collection. There were two atlas pieces I liked but not essential if I don't end up with them. Not in a rush but definitely growing away from Tiffany.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> It's horrible, right? What two charms and bracelets? I think I'm going to stop after I get a couple more pieces as I want pieces from Victoria, Soleste and the garden collection. There were two atlas pieces I liked but not essential if I don't end up with them. Not in a rush but definitely growing away from Tiffany.



Yes, it's terrible. I've notice that the charms are smaller and thinner. I like the some of the atlas pieces. They are very unique. 



These charms and bracelets
Return to Tiffany
heart tag charm and bracelet white gold

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?origin=browse&mcat=0&searchkeyword=&sku=GRP03584&cid=288216&search=0&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+288216-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+5500+14&fromgrid=1

Heart Tag Charm Yellow gold 
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26883288&mcat=0&cid=288216&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+288216-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+5500+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=

Clasping Link Bracelet in yellow gold. 

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02120&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+link%20bracelet-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+700+3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=link%20bracelet


----------



## einseine

uhpharm01 said:


> Yes, it's terrible. I've notice that the charms are smaller and thinner. I like the some of the atlas pieces. They are very unique.
> 
> 
> 
> These charms and bracelets
> Return to Tiffany
> heart tag charm and bracelet white gold
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/item.aspx?origin=browse&mcat=0&searchkeyword=&sku=GRP03584&cid=288216&search=0&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+288216-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+5500+14&fromgrid=1
> 
> Heart Tag Charm Yellow gold
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=26883288&mcat=0&cid=288216&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+288216-s+5-r+-t+-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+5500+14&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=
> 
> Clasping Link Bracelet in yellow gold.
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP02120&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+link%20bracelet-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+700+3&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=link%20bracelet



Hi uhpharm!

I purchased my open clasp link bracelet (the old name) in YG several years ago.  Now they call it Clasping Link Bracelet and it looks the same as mine.  Did you compare the weights of the two ?


----------



## cung

If remember correctly my victoria earrings is 0.8ctw but now on tiffany website there is only 0.64ctw available. Confused?


----------



## uhpharm01

einseine said:


> Hi uhpharm!
> 
> I purchased my open clasp link bracelet (the old name) in YG several years ago.  Now they call it Clasping Link Bracelet and it looks the same as mine.  Did you compare the weights of the two ?



Hi there no. I haven't compared the two. But I've noticed that they have discontinued some of their extra large charms.


----------



## einseine

cung said:


> If remember correctly my victoria earrings is 0.8ctw but now on tiffany website there is only 0.64ctw available. Confused?



I once considered the victoria earrings (about two years ago?).  If I remember correctly, the small is  0.72ctw, medium 1.28ctw and large 2.0ctw.


----------



## einseine

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi there no. I haven't compared the two. But I've noticed that they have discontinued some of their extra large charms.



Oh, I see.  I don't think the clasping link bracelet gets thinner or smaller.


----------



## uhpharm01

einseine said:


> Oh, I see.  I don't think the clasping link bracelet gets thinner or smaller.


That's good. 
I recently purchased a charm. I was asking about having it solder onto a bracelet. But the SA recommended the clasping link bracelet. I'm just not a really big fan of this bracelet. But it may be my best option.


----------



## uhpharm01

cung said:


> If remember correctly my victoria earrings is 0.8ctw but now on tiffany website there is only 0.64ctw available. Confused?


That's a dirty Shame!!! They are reducing the size of their items but their prices kept going up.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> It's horrible, right? What two charms and bracelets? I think I'm going to stop after I get a couple more pieces as I want pieces from Victoria, Soleste and the garden collection. There were two atlas pieces I liked but not essential if I don't end up with them. Not in a rush but definitely growing away from Tiffany.



The twist round charm I just got last month in the SS. It's the extra large size.  It's thinner and a little smaller than the extra large heart that I purchased back in 2012.   If I remember correctly, you don't like the Return to Tiffany bracelet or they are consider not very fashion forward in your part of the country. 

Here are photos below.


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> It's horrible, right? What two charms and bracelets? I think I'm going to stop after I get a couple more pieces as I want pieces from Victoria, Soleste and the garden collection. There were two atlas pieces I liked but not essential if I don't end up with them. Not in a rush but definitely growing away from Tiffany.



I saw a few items from the Victoria collection that are really nice.  Mmm....I'm thinkgin...


----------



## cung

einseine said:


> I once considered the victoria earrings (about two years ago?).  If I remember correctly, the small is  0.72ctw, medium 1.28ctw and large 2.0ctw.



I am not good in memorizing numbers, but def. not 0.64ctw for size small earrings but greater. Anyway it seems that they have reduced the ctw of the earrings. I feel so lucky to get it when it is bigger


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> It's horrible, right? What two charms and bracelets? I think I'm going to stop after I get a couple more pieces as I want pieces from Victoria, Soleste and the garden collection. There were two atlas pieces I liked but not essential if I don't end up with them. Not in a rush but definitely growing away from Tiffany.



these are some other bracelets that I'm thinking about

Twist gold bracelet
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04412&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+twist%20bracelet-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=twist%20bracelet

Twist silver bracelet
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP04413&mcat=&cid=&search_params=p+1-n+10000-c+-s+1-r+-t+twist%20bracelet-ni+1-x+-lr+-hr+-ri+-mi+-pp+0+1&search=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=twist%20bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> The twist round charm I just got last month in the SS. It's the extra large size.  It's thinner and a little smaller than the extra large heart that I purchased back in 2012.   If I remember correctly, you don't like the Return to Tiffany bracelet or they are consider not very fashion forward in your part of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are photos below.




Yes the RTT isn't my personal taste anymore, but I also am drawn to the lesser known pieces of Tiffany. Despite what I have, the silver Olympian charm will always be my favorite. Which is funny, because they originally did not sell well!! Once they were discontinued there was a mad dash, the sales associates were completely puzzled. I also noticed the same thinning from a RTT I bought maybe 8 years ago or more to one I think I bought 2009? Such a difference, but I didn't think anything of it at the time. 
Wear in good health!


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> these are some other bracelets that I'm thinking about
> 
> 
> 
> Twist gold bracelet
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=twist bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> Twist silver bracelet
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...=1&origin=search&searchkeyword=twist bracelet




Twist gold is so classic! Silver too, I like the stack they put in their advertisement of these bracelets with the Tiffany yours.


----------



## LVoeletters

uhpharm01 said:


> I saw a few items from the Victoria collection that are really nice.  Mmm....I'm thinkgin...




I highly recommend this collection if it came between your other choices. It's just so classic, and completely classic Tiffany. Literally goes for any occasion.


----------



## einseine

cung said:


> I am not good in memorizing numbers, but def. not 0.64ctw for size small earrings but greater. Anyway it seems that they have reduced the ctw of the earrings. I feel so lucky to get it when it is bigger



I checked my blog.  I am sure the small was 0.72ctw about two years ago.  Yes, you are lucky!


----------



## TrotTrot

I'm new here but wanted to add.  When I was considering of purchasing a Victoria pendant, I searched past threads for modeling pictures. I noticed size large Victoria pendant used to be 1 ctw but now is 0.92 ctw, and medium size used to be 0.64 ctw now 0.52 ctw. I'm not sure about size small.  I wonder if anyone has noticed the difference in real person? Maybe the difference is too small to see?


----------



## cung

einseine said:


> I checked my blog.  I am sure the small was 0.72ctw about two years ago.  Yes, you are lucky!



Mine was purchased 7 years ago, my DH has digging in my drawer and found its papers. It was 0.8ctw  I guess tiffany has reduced the carat weight over times while increasing their prices


----------



## LVoeletters

cung said:


> Mine was purchased 7 years ago, my DH has digging in my drawer and found its papers. It was 0.8ctw  I guess tiffany has reduced the carat weight over times while increasing their prices




Wow I had no idea!! I think I'm definitely going to try to find it estate for the original weight.....


----------



## einseine

cung said:


> Mine was purchased 7 years ago, my DH has digging in my drawer and found its papers. It was 0.8ctw  I guess tiffany has reduced the carat weight over times while increasing their prices



  0.8&#8594;0.72&#8594;0.64.  WOW!  You are really really lucky!  But, the diamond prices have gone up dramatically for the past two years.  So, it cannot be helped, perhaps.

The prices of jewelry pieces with super brand names have increased more than 30% between 2011 and 2014.  I started purchasing jewelry pieces three years ago.


----------



## NurseAnn

Chiming in after having taken a 2yr break from Tiffany after being tired of the price increases.  I have been saving in order to buy items that I find to be iconic Tiffany (DBtY, Victoria) instead of silver.  Recently, though, I had a baby and had to get a charm of her initial to pair with one of my son's initial.  In 2010 it was $50.  It now sells for $75.  I was surprised when I saw it.  The silver of the charm and jump ring are thinner and the engraving less deep.  I purchased it anyway (couldn't go around only wearing one kid's initial!) but I'm a little disappointed.  



Left one was purchased in 2010.


----------



## uhpharm01

NurseAnn said:


> Chiming in after having taken a 2yr break from Tiffany after being tired of the price increases.  I have been saving in order to buy items that I find to be iconic Tiffany (DBtY, Victoria) instead of silver.  Recently, though, I had a baby and had to get a charm of her initial to pair with one of my son's initial.  In 2010 it was $50.  It now sells for $75.  I was surprised when I saw it.  The silver of the charm and jump ring are thinner and the engraving less deep.  I purchased it anyway (couldn't go around only wearing one kid's initial!) but I'm a little disappointed.
> 
> View attachment 2753296
> 
> Left one was purchased in 2010.



There's a slight difference.


----------



## its_a_keeper

cung said:


> ...  I guess tiffany has reduced the carat weight over times while increasing their prices



It really is a shame they are doing this! 
But unfortunately it seems to be like this with all those bigger names, even the VC&A jewelry is getting thinner and smaller!

In this year I completely stopped buying new. I rather buy slightly used at my fav second hand luxury jeweler. Much more worth the price tag.

As much as I love the buying experience it not worth it anymore.


----------



## nikimenz

I had an update of my ring from tiffany's that Simon (our tiffany's guy) asked if we wanted, my ring has roughly increased about $3000 since 2011. 
I dont really know if this is a HUGE increase or average?


----------



## katlun

Has the price increased happened?

If not when? 

Thinking of getting something


----------



## uhpharm01

katlun said:


> Has the price increased happened?
> 
> If not when?
> 
> Thinking of getting something


Sooon!!


----------



## uhpharm01

:banned:No more posting from me on any these forum about what I'm planning on buying and no more posting once I've purchased that item.


----------



## uhpharm01

katlun said:


> Has the price increased happened?
> 
> If not when?
> 
> Thinking of getting something



No but it will happen this coming weekend.


----------



## gertuine

uhpharm01 said:


> :banned:No more posting from me on any these forum about what I'm planning on buying and no more posting once I've purchased that item.



Wait...what happened?


----------



## saligator

I heard on the 28th prices go up.


----------



## blackmamba10000

I wonder how much prices will increase? Maybe I will get the double heart necklace today.


----------



## katlun

uhpharm01 said:


> No but it will happen this coming weekend.



Thank you, ordered something I had my eye on


----------



## palmbeachpink

elle1777 said:


> anyone know if there are any planned increases for tiffanys up coming?



i bought a matching set: earrings, bracelet + necklace of pearls - necklace is going up 20% and the other two 10% all on 9/28 in US as posted below

called my T today, just before they were closing so did not get a chance to ask her specfics but she said most items were increasing

is 20% norm? 

years back, when gold went way up i recall 20% but at least it made sense...

gold and silver are at 4 years LOWS so they are just adding to their already huge profit margins right before christmas....


----------



## palmbeachpink

blackmamba10000 said:


> I wonder how much prices will increase? Maybe I will get the double heart necklace today.



yes, get it today!!

it could be up 20% tommorow


----------



## gertuine

palmbeachpink said:


> *
> gold and silver are at 4 years LOWS so they are just adding to their already huge profit margins right before christmas....*



Seriously? I don't really keep up with that sort of thing, so I didn't realise, but....wow!!
That's really not cool in light of the price increases! (makes you want to just get custom items from a local jeweller, eh?)


----------



## einseine

I don't think they raise the prices in a short-sighted way.  Their pricing strategy must be global.  Compared to their foreign prices, especially in Asia, current Tiffany US prices are still low.


----------



## wintersong

oh my!!! wasn't there just a price increase in the summer? are all pieces going up?


----------



## summergirl1

I bought everything on my wish list just in case!


----------



## Leona8819

Does anyone know if Canada's prices will raise too? TIA


----------



## summergirl1

Checked the website today, no increases on anything I bought.


----------



## emchhardy

Maybe prices haven't adjusted yet?  I'm not finding any (price) differences on the US web site.


ETA - I checked again and did notice that the YG bow earrings and YG ball earrings both went up from $350US to $375US so maybe they are making the price adjustments but slowly?


----------



## DiamondsForever

This is probably a stupid question but I was wondering if someone could help me out. Regarding the prices shown on the Tiffany US website, should I add sales tax on top? I'm from the UK so price on Tiffany.co.uk has VAT already included. TIA!


----------



## coachazgirl22

DiamondsForever said:


> This is probably a stupid question but I was wondering if someone could help me out. Regarding the prices shown on the Tiffany US website, should I add sales tax on top? I'm from the UK so price on Tiffany.co.uk has VAT already included. TIA!




Yes, that is correct. Sales tax is not included.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Coachazgirl22 thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## katlun

summergirl1 said:


> I bought everything on my wish list just in case!



That was a good idea, the one bracelet I liked went up a $100, now I know I don't like it

Thank you Tiffany for raising you prices and helping me decide what I like


----------



## brae

This seems like a strange increase... at least on the silver side. Unless it's not done yet, I know of only a few pieces that increased. Specifically the RTT medium tag with enamel went up $5 (was $150 if I remember correctly). Some of the other silver and enamel didn't go up though.


----------



## blackmamba10000

Quite a few pieces from the Ziegfeld line went up. Glad I purchased my pearl and onyx ring when I did.


----------



## emchhardy

brae - I agree with you.  I'm not seeing that many price adjustments in silver but am seeing it in gold. The two gold pieces on my wish list both went up by $50 and I thought they were high to begin with so likely they're coming off.  The only piece I'm really craving is the Elsa Peretti bottle necklace and so far, at least the pieces in silver that I'm considering, are holding in price.


----------



## summergirl1

So far nothing I bought has gone up in price. It was all silver pieces.


----------



## katlun

This went up $100, I liked it but wasn't sure I loved it because I find cuffs usually twist around to the open side and don't look that nice on me, but now more money its back to just admiring it and its silver

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-pp+0+4&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=


----------



## palmbeachpink

blackmamba10000 said:


> Quite a few pieces from the Ziegfeld line went up. Glad I purchased my pearl and onyx ring when I did.




such a strange increase! i wonder if it was only the items that did not increase last time - for example zeigfield did not increase last time but it did now, did schlumberger increase during the last one? 


SEPT 2014 
zeigfield - had increase, necklaces went up 20% + other items 10% 
schlumberger - NO increase at all for ALL items
bow items - all the ones i had in list increased in both silver + gold

(sorry for spelling, writing quick!)

saved a PDF of wish list items last week and just looked


----------



## palmbeachpink

katlun said:


> This went up $100, I liked it but wasn't sure I loved it because I find cuffs usually twist around to the open side and don't look that nice on me, but now more money its back to just admiring it and its silver
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-pp+0+4&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=



that is really pretty!! did ya have to post?!? haha! added to my wish list online at T.com!!


----------



## katlun

palmbeachpink said:


> that is really pretty!! did ya have to post?!? haha! added to my wish list online at T.com!!



I like it but I don't think I would wear it, just wish it didn't go up a $100


----------



## uhpharm01

katlun said:


> This went up $100, I liked it but wasn't sure I loved it because I find cuffs usually twist around to the open side and don't look that nice on me, but now more money its back to just admiring it and its silver
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...-pp+0+4&search=0&origin=browse&searchkeyword=




here's another item that went up $100 .
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...searchkeyword=link+clasp&selectedsku=21769517


----------



## palmbeachpink

uhpharm01 said:


> here's another item that went up $100 .
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...searchkeyword=link+clasp&selectedsku=21769517



have from years ago and not a lot more from when I bought even w/increase - about 5% could be worse if it was 20%!


----------



## katlun

palmbeachpink said:


> that is really pretty!! did ya have to post?!? haha! added to my wish list online at T.com!!



I went to Tiffany's to return the item I ordered, lets just say looks so many better online, and I tried on the cuff

Damn, I wished I purchased that before it increased a $100 bucks, hard to spend $650 on an item a little over a week ago was $550


----------



## uhpharm01

palmbeachpink said:


> have from years ago and not a lot more from when I bought even w/increase - about 5% could be worse if it was 20%!


That's very true.


----------



## uhpharm01

gertuine said:


> Wait...what happened?


Sorry for my delay in responding.  I over reacted to something that I thought that had happened. 

Enjoy your evening and thank you for your concern.


----------



## DiamondsForever

The platinum and diamond small oval key has gone up to $2400!  I swear it was $2200 last time I looked. Going to have to decide if I really love it enough to invest in it in NYC at Christmas... :xtree:


----------



## Tiffanylove54

The mark-up is awful. Silver pieces are marked up ten times. So that $150 bracelet is really only worth $15. All the discontinued stuff gets sold to employees for pennies on the dollar. Typically 60 to 80 percent off. I wouldn't shop there ever again.


----------



## shopoholica

Tiffanylove54 said:


> The mark-up is awful. Silver pieces are marked up ten times. So that $150 bracelet is really only worth $15. All the discontinued stuff gets sold to employees for pennies on the dollar. Typically 60 to 80 percent off. I wouldn't shop there ever again.



I agree. I completely stopped shopping at Tiffany's. The price increases are actually ridiculous. I used to love Tiffany's, and I only started shopping there 2 years ago. After accumulating a good 10 or so items, I fell out of love with Tiffany's. The price increases are biannual (which is actually bull), and the quality is getting lower with every batch of new jewelry they introduce. The new designs are just ways to overcharge people for new pieces, and honestly, the only collection I am still in love with is the Key Collection, and even then, I don't love all the keys they have. I feel like the charm of Tiffany's is really ebbing, but it is still my first loved jewelry brand, so I always go on their website every once in a while to check out what's new. I still love Tiffany's for their fine jewelry and customer service, but will probably stick with VCA for now.


----------



## sailorstripes

shopoholica said:


> I agree. I completely stopped shopping at Tiffany's. The price increases are actually ridiculous. I used to love Tiffany's, and I only started shopping there 2 years ago. After accumulating a good 10 or so items, I fell out of love with Tiffany's. The price increases are biannual (which is actually bull), and the quality is getting lower with every batch of new jewelry they introduce. The new designs are just ways to overcharge people for new pieces, and honestly, the only collection I am still in love with is the Key Collection, and even then, I don't love all the keys they have. I feel like the charm of Tiffany's is really ebbing, but it is still my first loved jewelry brand, so I always go on their website every once in a while to check out what's new. I still love Tiffany's for their fine jewelry and customer service, but will probably stick with VCA for now.



I agree with so much you have said here. The customer service at the 5th Avenue flagship store is so awful these days that I find myself leaving after only a quick browse around. Then I hustle right up to Cartier's new boutique just up the street because the SAs are so much more attentive and wonderful! The price increases at Tiffany only underscores this feeling. I'm at the point where I'd rather save for longer and get something special from somewhere else.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> The mark-up is awful. Silver pieces are marked up ten times. So that $150 bracelet is really only worth $15. All the discontinued stuff gets sold to employees for pennies on the dollar. Typically 60 to 80 percent off. I wouldn't shop there ever again.


What?!


----------



## gertuine

Tiffanylove54 said:


> The mark-up is awful. Silver pieces are marked up ten times. So that $150 bracelet is really only worth $15. All the discontinued stuff gets sold to employees for pennies on the dollar. Typically 60 to 80 percent off. I wouldn't shop there ever again.


Is it really so steep?  Even those discounts sound unreasonable~ 

I admit I'm not knowledgable on gold or silver prices, but surely with labor & materials included, a silver bracelet must cost more than $15 to make. No?


----------



## pandorabox

gertuine said:


> Is it really so steep?  Even those discounts sound unreasonable~
> 
> 
> 
> I admit I'm not knowledgable on gold or silver prices, but surely with labor & materials included, a silver bracelet must cost more than $15 to make. No?




I just got my first Tiffany piece over the weekend are the price increases that steep? I really have no idea as well.


----------



## Tiffanylove54

gertuine said:


> Is it really so steep?  Even those discounts sound unreasonable~
> 
> I admit I'm not knowledgable on gold or silver prices, but surely with labor & materials included, a silver bracelet must cost more than $15 to make. No?



I knew someone who worked there and she told me about it. They have an employee only website where they sell discontinued items for ultra cheap. Silver rings and charms that once sold for $125 were being sold for $5. After knowing the actual value of their jewelry I will never shop there again. It's such a rip off.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> I knew someone who worked there and she told me about it. They have an employee only website where they sell discontinued items for ultra cheap. Silver rings and charms that once sold for $125 were being sold for $5. After knowing the actual value of their jewelry I will never shop there again. It's such a rip off.



What?!


----------



## Tiffanylove54

uhpharm01 said:


> What?!



Google Tiffany estore and it's the first link that pops up.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> Google Tiffany estore and it's the first link that pops up.



That's it for me with Tiffany's. I'm not shopping there any more. 
My SA told me to always buy the Gold items and not the sterling silver.


----------



## Junkenpo

If you like it and can afford it, then the mark up is just a formality. All luxury brands do this. It doesn't matter what it cost to make or what it sells for on the secondary or internal market.  You pay for the attractiveness of the item and the cachet of the brand name. If Hermes can get away with this  then there will always be people willing to buy trinkets priced this way and think they are getting a good deal.


----------



## Tiffanylove54

uhpharm01 said:


> That's it for me with Tiffany's. I'm not shopping there any more.
> My SA told me to always buy the Gold items and not the sterling silver.



Yeah, the silver stuff is essentially worthless. Tiffany marks it up 1000%, not the typical 100%. Their gold and platinum jewelry is beautiful, but you're still paying a premium. 
You can see just how much people are overpaying from this article:

http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Moms/story?id=1197202

I used to love Tiffany too, but once my friend showed me the employee site and I saw the prices I promised not to shop there again. I now buy my jewelry on Etsy. Check out Belinda Saville. Her stuff is amazing!


----------



## uhpharm01

Junkenpo said:


> If you like it and can afford it, then the mark up is just a formality. All luxury brands do this. It doesn't matter what it cost to make or what it sells for on the secondary or internal market.  You pay for the attractiveness of the item and the cachet of the brand name. If Hermes can get away with this  then there will always be people willing to buy trinkets priced this way and think they are getting a good deal.



That's true.


----------



## Jusinit

Ladies do you know when we are "due" for another price increase? TIA


----------



## Caz71

Junkenpo said:


> If you like it and can afford it, then the mark up is just a formality. All luxury brands do this. It doesn't matter what it cost to make or what it sells for on the secondary or internal market.  You pay for the attractiveness of the item and the cachet of the brand name. If Hermes can get away with this  then there will always be people willing to buy trinkets priced this way and think they are getting a good deal.



Cartier too!!!


----------



## dkgirl503

if you can afford it y not


----------



## uhpharm01

Jusinit said:


> Ladies do you know when we are "due" for another price increase? TIA



I'm not sure.


----------



## Zojja

The discussion is interesting but you aren't paying for the weight of the items, you are paying for the name and designs.  Sure you can buy nice jewelry elsewhere for much cheaper.   I have to say that I love the jewelry I have bought from Tiffany.


----------



## EtamRiah

Are there any upcoming price increase?
*crossing fingers that there aren't*


----------



## Nymf

The one in Zurich said April 2015 &#128546;


----------



## EtamRiah

Nymf said:


> The one in Zurich said April 2015 &#128546;


What about in the United States?


----------



## pinky7129

EtamRiah said:


> What about in the United States?



Dying to know that too. Been eyeing a bracelet...


----------



## uhpharm01

Zojja said:


> The discussion is interesting but you aren't paying for the weight of the items, you are paying for the name and designs.  Sure you can buy nice jewelry elsewhere for much cheaper.   I have to say that I love the jewelry I have bought from Tiffany.



Yes that is very true. They have really thin out their items.


----------



## diane278

Tiffanylove54 said:


> Yeah, the silver stuff is essentially worthless. Tiffany marks it up 1000%, not the typical 100%. Their gold and platinum jewelry is beautiful, but you're still paying a premium.
> You can see just how much people are overpaying from this article:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Moms/story?id=1197202
> 
> I used to love Tiffany too, but once my friend showed me the employee site and I saw the prices I promised not to shop there again. I now buy my jewelry on Etsy. Check out Belinda Saville. Her stuff is amazing!


I've been thinking about the employee site and I can see why TCO uses it to get rid of closed out items. If I went into a Tiffany store and purchased something for $500-1000 or more and shortly after that saw it "on sale" I would be miffed. I suspect that TCO employees deal with some pretty demanding clients at times and also are encouraged to "look the part". Even with commissions, I doubt that many of them, except for perhaps a select few, are getting rich working in retail. I have a fairly conclusive collection of EP pieces that I love, so it's unlikely that I'll buy much more. However, I think if I were a sales associate, I might not be able to purchase what I have without an employee site such as they have. Car salesmen are given cars to drive, and that has never made me feel that I shouldn't buy a car....


----------



## Tiffanylove54

I'm just saying the silver pieces are a total rip off. Items that were once $125 to $500 are available to employees for $5 to $100.


----------



## Caz71

Tiffanylove54 said:


> I'm just saying the silver pieces are a total rip off. Items that were once $125 to $500 are available to employees for $5 to $100.



Thieves!  Ive stopped buying their silver.not worth plus I have too many of their silver. Am gonna try to sell in ebay to purchase my Love cuff!


----------



## smashinstyle

In all honesty, *any* silver has no value really. Whether it's Tiffany silver, Pandora silver, no-name, it all has no value if we're talking about re-sale. At least Tiffany silver has more value because of the name if you want to sell it on eBay later on.


----------



## Lots love

Where is the employee website anyone have it


----------



## Tiffanylove54

http://www.estore-tco.com


----------



## Lots love

Tiffanylove54 said:


> http://www.estore-tco.com




How can u sign on that website


----------



## Tiffanylove54

Lots love said:


> How can u sign on that website



You have to be an employee to sign in.


----------



## Lots love

Tiffanylove54 said:


> You have to be an employee to sign in.




Oh I'm not thank your for sharing it


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> You have to be an employee to sign in.



I need to be an employee.


----------



## Lots love

We needed employee so we can see &#128064;


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> I'm just saying the silver pieces are a total rip off. Items that were once $125 to $500 are available to employees for $5 to $100.



It's the same thing with their gold items too right b


----------



## rutabaga

I want the narrow twist ring in gold but after reading this I just can't bring myself to pay $550 for it.


----------



## uhpharm01

i*bella said:


> I want the narrow twist ring in gold but after reading this I just can't bring myself to pay $550 for it.



Those are cute


----------



## palmbeachpink

Tiffanylove54 said:


> http://www.estore-tco.com



it is one of the perks of having a job at TIF, you can't compare what they are selling it for as they are pretty much giving it away to employees for under their cost - I have friends who used to work at corp office, one was there for a long time from after Uni right until she had kids way later....I can't remember all the perks, with brand new items they rec'd around 40% off no clue if it is still the same, they pay lower salaries than others in industry but they have good benefits + perks

my BFF was offered a really good position at TIF at corp but the compensation was not even close to other offers she rec'd all in same field, it was night and day...


----------



## uhpharm01

palmbeachpink said:


> it is one of the perks of having a job at TIF, you can't compare what they are selling it for as they are pretty much giving it away to employees for under their cost - I have friends who used to work at corp office, one was there for a long time from after Uni right until she had kids way later....I can't remember all the perks, with brand new items they rec'd around 40% off no clue if it is still the same, they pay lower salaries than others in industry but they have good benefits + perks
> 
> my BFF was offered a really good position at TIF at corp but the compensation was not even close to other offers she rec'd all in same field, it was night and day...



Wow!!


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Tiffanylove54 said:


> I'm just saying the silver pieces are a total rip off. Items that were once $125 to $500 are available to employees for $5 to $100.


Wow! Didn't knew that... Prices increased a lot in Europe a few weeks ago. Totally unreasonable in my opinion. Does anyone know how long you have to work for T&Co in order to get those perks?


----------



## Rami00

My SA just confirmed. Price increase will happen on April 22nd in Canada.


----------



## keodi

Tiffanylove54 said:


> I knew someone who worked there and she told me about it. They have an employee only website where they sell discontinued items for ultra cheap. Silver rings and charms that once sold for $125 were being sold for $5. After knowing the actual value of their jewelry I will never shop there again. It's such a rip off.



This is true. My cousin currently work for them and she gets steep, steep discounts especialy on the discontinued items.


----------



## keodi

Junkenpo said:


> If you like it and can afford it, then the mark up is just a formality. All luxury brands do this. It doesn't matter what it cost to make or what it sells for on the secondary or internal market.  You pay for the attractiveness of the item and the cachet of the brand name. If Hermes can get away with this  then there will always be people willing to buy trinkets priced this way and think they are getting a good deal.



Good point.


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> My SA just confirmed. Price increase will happen on April 22nd in Canada.



What about in the US about the price increase?!


----------



## Rami00

uhpharm01 said:


> What about in the US about the price increase?!



I am not sure about the US price .. Doesn't it always happen around the same time?


----------



## uhpharm01

Rami00 said:


> I am not sure about the US price .. Doesn't it always happen around the same time?



I'm not sure


----------



## Tiffanylove54

Discount is available as soon as you start working there.


----------



## rubysoma

uhpharm01 said:


> What about in the US about the price increase?!



a SA told me it would be April 12, but wasn't sure what lines and by how much.


----------



## uhpharm01

rubysoma said:


> a SA told me it would be April 12, but wasn't sure what lines and by how much.



Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

It will be April 11 according to my SA


----------



## leechiyong

No!  I was planning on buying a bracelet or two once I started my new job next week to celebrate, but I wonder if I ought to make a stop tonight. Decisions, decisions.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## uhpharm01

Gold bracelets may be going up $50 and the silver bracelets may be going up $25.


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> Gold bracelets may be going up $50 and the silver bracelets may be going up $25.



Here's hoping the bracelets I want don't, but I think I'll wait until after I start the new job.  Thank you again for the intel!


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> Here's hoping the bracelets I want don't, but I think I'll wait until after I start the new job.  Thank you again for the intel!



You're welcome. I'll buy my bracelet after the price increase too. Good luck with you're new job.


----------



## sotto

I was told April 12 for the price increase; roughly 6% on most items


----------



## fashion.fanatic

Tiffanylove54 said:


> Discount is available as soon as you start working there.




Do you know more about that? The exact discount one gets? Louis Vuitton for instance has a pretty strict order for there staff members...


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> Yeah, the silver stuff is essentially worthless. Tiffany marks it up 1000%, not the typical 100%. Their gold and platinum jewelry is beautiful, but you're still paying a premium.
> You can see just how much people are overpaying from this article:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/Moms/story?id=1197202
> 
> I used to love Tiffany too, but once my friend showed me the employee site and I saw the prices I promised not to shop there again. I now buy my jewelry on Etsy. Check out Belinda Saville. Her stuff is amazing!



The link that you posted isn't working anymore


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> No!  I was planning on buying a bracelet or two once I started my new job next week to celebrate, but I wonder if I ought to make a stop tonight. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



I feel the same way.


----------



## Tiffanylove54

uhpharm01 said:


> The link that you posted isn't working anymore




Diamonds are a $30 billion a year business. You can buy a diamond at the mall, at a fancy boutique and even online. With so many merchants selling them, how can you be sure you're getting a good stone at a fair price?

"Good Morning America" shopped at both ends of the spectrum, buying one diamond ring at Tiffany & Co. for $16,600 and one at Costco for $6,600.

Tiffany & Co.

All diamonds come from deep within the Earth, but there are lots of different places you can go to get one. We started at Tiffany. We had thousands of diamonds and elaborate settings to choose from, starting at $1,200.

Tiffany has a unique policy that allows you to exchange a modest ring for something fancier years later. Tiffany will also clean your diamond and make sure the setting is secure for the rest of your life.

The 168-year-old retailer is famous for educating its customers about diamonds, carefully explaining about the "4 Cs," which are carat weight, cut, color and clarity. The staff will even take you into a private room to examine different stones under a high-powered microscope.

Costco

After visiting the store everybody thinks of for diamonds, we went to the store that next to nobody thinks of for diamonds -- Costco.

At the Costco store "GMA" visited, the employee who manages the jewelry department is also in charge of things like big screen TVs and computers.

There were 25 diamond rings to choose from, ranging in price from $500 to $23,000. There's more variety on the Costco Web site, and you can always buy a diamond ring at the store and have it re-set somewhere else.

"We are not really a jewelry store, so we don't carry the best of the best, but we do try to carry top quality," said Juan, the sales clerk who was helping us.

Expert on Tiffany

So, the Costco experience was less romantic. But what about the diamonds themselves? Martin Fuller, considered one of the finest master gemologists and appraisers on the East Coast, carefully analyzed our purchases.

Fuller had good news.

"You got exactly what they said you were getting," he said.

At Tiffany, we had bought a round diamond, just over a carat with very slight flaws and a color grade of "F" -- meaning colorless. We paid $16,600 for it, including the famous Tiffany setting.

Fuller consulted a standardized appraisers' guide and told us the same grade diamond would cost an average of $10,500 at a no-name store, plus additional for the setting. Still, he thought we got a fair price because the special extras that come with the Tiffany name have a value.

"Anything that is brand name and has developed a reputation that Tiffany has developed, they've earned it over the years for quality control," Fuller said. "You can go there [and] you don't have to think twice about your purchase. And you pay for that."

Expert on Costco

At Costco, we bought a round diamond with almost the same specs as our Tiffany diamond. It is just over a carat with very very slight flaws and a color grade of H, nearly colorless. At $6,600, it cost $10,000 less than the similar diamond we bought at Tiffany.

Fuller said the average price for such a stone would be $8,000, a price that doesn't include the setting.

"It's a little bit of a surprise," said Fuller of the high quality of the stone. "You wouldn't normally consider a fine diamond to be found in a general store like Costco, but I'm pleasantly surprised, as well."

"It's a beautiful stone," he added.

Diamond Shopping Tips

No matter where you shop, here are three things to look for to make sure you get what you pay for.

 Look for a certified stone.

Buy a diamond that comes with a certificate from the Gemological Institute of America or the American Gem Society. That way, you know exactly what you're getting.

 Find out the refund policy.Make sure the store has a written cash refund policy. Both Tiffany and Costco do.

 Get the diamond appraised.Immediately after you purchase the diamond, take it to a qualified diamond appraiser.

Testing

You can also test diamonds yourself using a device that operates on AAA batteries.

Consumer correspondent Elisabeth Leamy used a Presidium Multi Tester that retails for about $250 to test diamonds on "Good Morning America."

The device measures how quickly the gem stone tested cools the heated tips. Because diamonds are the best heat conductors in the world, they cool the tip of the device almost instantly. Other materials like moissanite -- a man-made gem stone with many properties similar to diamonds -- will cool the tip more slowly.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> Diamonds are a $30 billion a year business. You can buy a diamond at the mall, at a fancy boutique and even online. With so many merchants selling them, how can you be sure you're getting a good stone at a fair price?
> 
> "Good Morning America" shopped at both ends of the spectrum, buying one diamond ring at Tiffany & Co. for $16,600 and one at Costco for $6,600.
> 
> Tiffany & Co.
> 
> All diamonds come from deep within the Earth, but there are lots of different places you can go to get one. We started at Tiffany. We had thousands of diamonds and elaborate settings to choose from, starting at $1,200.
> 
> Tiffany has a unique policy that allows you to exchange a modest ring for something fancier years later. Tiffany will also clean your diamond and make sure the setting is secure for the rest of your life.
> 
> The 168-year-old retailer is famous for educating its customers about diamonds, carefully explaining about the "4 Cs," which are carat weight, cut, color and clarity. The staff will even take you into a private room to examine different stones under a high-powered microscope.
> 
> Costco
> 
> After visiting the store everybody thinks of for diamonds, we went to the store that next to nobody thinks of for diamonds -- Costco.
> 
> At the Costco store "GMA" visited, the employee who manages the jewelry department is also in charge of things like big screen TVs and computers.
> 
> There were 25 diamond rings to choose from, ranging in price from $500 to $23,000. There's more variety on the Costco Web site, and you can always buy a diamond ring at the store and have it re-set somewhere else.
> 
> "We are not really a jewelry store, so we don't carry the best of the best, but we do try to carry top quality," said Juan, the sales clerk who was helping us.
> 
> Expert on Tiffany
> 
> So, the Costco experience was less romantic. But what about the diamonds themselves? Martin Fuller, considered one of the finest master gemologists and appraisers on the East Coast, carefully analyzed our purchases.
> 
> Fuller had good news.
> 
> "You got exactly what they said you were getting," he said.
> 
> At Tiffany, we had bought a round diamond, just over a carat with very slight flaws and a color grade of "F" -- meaning colorless. We paid $16,600 for it, including the famous Tiffany setting.
> 
> Fuller consulted a standardized appraisers' guide and told us the same grade diamond would cost an average of $10,500 at a no-name store, plus additional for the setting. Still, he thought we got a fair price because the special extras that come with the Tiffany name have a value.
> 
> "Anything that is brand name and has developed a reputation that Tiffany has developed, they've earned it over the years for quality control," Fuller said. "You can go there [and] you don't have to think twice about your purchase. And you pay for that."
> 
> Expert on Costco
> 
> At Costco, we bought a round diamond with almost the same specs as our Tiffany diamond. It is just over a carat with very very slight flaws and a color grade of H, nearly colorless. At $6,600, it cost $10,000 less than the similar diamond we bought at Tiffany.
> 
> Fuller said the average price for such a stone would be $8,000, a price that doesn't include the setting.
> 
> "It's a little bit of a surprise," said Fuller of the high quality of the stone. "You wouldn't normally consider a fine diamond to be found in a general store like Costco, but I'm pleasantly surprised, as well."
> 
> "It's a beautiful stone," he added.
> 
> Diamond Shopping Tips
> 
> No matter where you shop, here are three things to look for to make sure you get what you pay for.
> 
> Look for a certified stone.
> 
> Buy a diamond that comes with a certificate from the Gemological Institute of America or the American Gem Society. That way, you know exactly what you're getting.
> 
> Find out the refund policy.Make sure the store has a written cash refund policy. Both Tiffany and Costco do.
> 
> Get the diamond appraised.Immediately after you purchase the diamond, take it to a qualified diamond appraiser.
> 
> Testing
> 
> You can also test diamonds yourself using a device that operates on AAA batteries.
> 
> Consumer correspondent Elisabeth Leamy used a Presidium Multi Tester that retails for about $250 to test diamonds on "Good Morning America."
> 
> The device measures how quickly the gem stone tested cools the heated tips. Because diamonds are the best heat conductors in the world, they cool the tip of the device almost instantly. Other materials like moissanite -- a man-made gem stone with many properties similar to diamonds -- will cool the tip more slowly.


Thanks


----------



## tarana6

My mom got her 25th wedding anniversary band from costco. The ring is beautiful! She gets so many compliments on it. The clarity and sparkle of the three stone setting are just beautiful. A beautiful ring is a beautiful ring and at the end of the day no one can tell when its on your finger where its from.
Although i love tiffany jewellery me and my boyfriens plan to get a costco engagement ring. Just so much more bang for your buck.


----------



## Tiffanylove54

30 to 50 percent off current designs. 25 percent off engagement rings. Discontinued merchandise anywhere from 50 to 90 percent off.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> 30 to 50 percent off current designs. 25 percent off engagement rings. Discontinued merchandise anywhere from 50 to 90 percent off.



I assume that you are referring to the employee discount ?! I think I need a employee discount.


----------



## emchhardy

I'm not sure how much more I will get from Tiffany in the future.  These price increases are kind of annoying, especially in light of economic conditions and metal prices.  Some of the pieces (i.e., Atlas Gold Ring, etc.) on my wish list went up in price.   I'm not sure if I love them enough to justify it.  I thought they were a little high in price to begin with.  I know I can get pieces I love probably just as much and for less elsewhere.


----------



## uhpharm01

emchhardy said:


> I'm not sure how much more I will get from Tiffany in the future.  These price increases are kind of annoying, especially in light of economic conditions and metal prices.  Some of the pieces (i.e., Atlas Gold Ring, etc.) on my wish list went up in price.   I'm not sure if I love them enough to justify it.  I thought they were a little high in price to begin with.  I know I can get pieces I love probably just as much and for less elsewhere.



How much did it go up?


----------



## leechiyong

I managed to luck out.  The bracelet I wanted didn't go up, so it was ordered yesterday.  Thinking of buying up the beaded toggle bracelet when I go to get it now, but am deciding between silver or rubedo.  I have options for matching with either, so am really trying to figure out which is a better "value" for the item.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> I managed to luck out.  The bracelet I wanted didn't go up, so it was ordered yesterday.  Thinking of buying up the beaded toggle bracelet when I go to get it now, but am deciding between silver or rubedo.  I have options for matching with either, so am really trying to figure out which is a better "value" for the item.



Good for you !!


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> I managed to luck out.  The bracelet I wanted didn't go up, so it was ordered yesterday.  Thinking of buying up the beaded toggle bracelet when I go to get it now, but am deciding between silver or rubedo.  I have options for matching with either, so am really trying to figure out which is a better "value" for the item.


  Which bracelet did you buy?


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> Which bracelet did you buy?



The one I originally ordered was just the RTT Bead Bracelet with Rubedo mini tag.

Here's a pic of the bracelet I bought along with my ering:


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> The one I originally ordered was just the RTT Bead Bracelet with Rubedo mini tag.
> 
> Here's a pic of the bracelet I bought along with my ering:



Cute!


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> Cute!



Thank you!

As to the question of the toggle bracelet, I wanted to wait to see how I liked Rubedo and finally decided on it, but it's no longer available online.  Here's hoping my SA can help me out.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As to the question of the toggle bracelet, I wanted to wait to see how I liked Rubedo and finally decided on it, but it's no longer available online.  Here's hoping my SA can help me out.


Good luck with finding the bracelet.


----------



## MatAllston

My SA recently informed me that Tiffany is discontinuing the Robedo line.


----------



## uhpharm01

MatAllston said:


> My SA recently informed me that Tiffany is discontinuing the Robedo line.



Oh wow. Does it even sell well?


----------



## leechiyong

MatAllston said:


> My SA recently informed me that Tiffany is discontinuing the Robedo line.



Doesn't surprise me.  I did see some new items though, mainly mixing it with silver, but it may just be their way of having lower price options while using up the remaining materials.

I think it's a bit of a hard sell.  When buying jewelry, I'd typically rather have something that is industry standard, such as 18K gold, than an alloy of non-descript composition.  It's not low enough in price to appeal to the sterling silver purchasers, and in many instances, there is an item in rose gold comparable in price.  I'm having a hard time justifying buying a Rubedo bracelet when I could get a DBTY 18K bracelet for around the same price.


----------



## leechiyong

On another note, has anyone noticed that some pieces have returned to their pre-increase prices?  One of the bracelets I was considering went up, then is back to its prior price.  I wonder if it was originally increased in error or if it was a tactic to encourage people to buy.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> On another note, has anyone noticed that some pieces have returned to their pre-increase prices?  One of the bracelets I was considering went up, then is back to its prior price.  I wonder if it was originally increased in error or if it was a tactic to encourage people to buy.



Which bracelet was that?


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> Which bracelet was that?



It was the mini heart lock bead bracelet (I may or may not be obsessing over the bead bracelets).  It was $150, went up to $175, and is now showing at $150 again.  That's the only piece I noticed; everything else on my list hadn't increased.


----------



## smashinstyle

leechiyong said:


> Doesn't surprise me.  I did see some new items though, mainly mixing it with silver, but it may just be their way of having lower price options while using up the remaining materials.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a bit of a hard sell.  When buying jewelry, I'd typically rather have something that is industry standard, such as 18K gold, than an alloy of non-descript composition.  It's not low enough in price to appeal to the sterling silver purchasers, and in many instances, there is an item in rose gold comparable in price.  I'm having a hard time justifying buying a Rubedo bracelet when I could get a DBTY 18K bracelet for around the same price.




I agree with you. I think I read that rubedo metal ends up being about 7K but is mostly copper. the concept of anything less than 10K doesn't sit well with me, even more so when it has a Tiffany brand name on it.


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

I was checking the price increases of the items I bought the past year and a half and wow. 

1.  T small link bracelet I bought at $450 now $500
2.  Atlas bracelet I bought at $250 now $300

Kind of ridiculous. I'm hoping the thick T cuff stays at $950. Saving up for it. 

Waiting for my account to mature so I can post pics of my collection. Im a guy but I love Tiffany's modern and clean jewelry items.


----------



## Leo the Lion

uhpharm01 said:


> Oh wow. Does it even sell well?


I'm surprised too!


----------



## aimeng

I just find out that some of the gold products has a price increase. Like the gold bean necklace, it was 650, now 700. The t collection ring, it was 650, now 700


----------



## uhpharm01

aimeng said:


> I just find out that some of the gold products has a price increase. Like the gold bean necklace, it was 650, now 700. The t collection ring, it was 650, now 700



What?!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

aimeng said:


> I just find out that some of the gold products has a price increase. Like the gold bean necklace, it was 650, now 700. The t collection ring, it was 650, now 700



If you are talking about the yellow gold mini bean necklace, that has been $700 for a while.


----------



## aimeng

?oh,really? cause I remebered I went there in Feb. and it was 650, Thanks for your info.


----------



## LizO...

Just a short information.
Price increase in Germany is Tuesday.


----------



## uhpharm01

Any price increase in the USA


----------



## arwen

LizO... said:


> Just a short information.
> Price increase in Germany is Tuesday.



Oh no.....Thanks for the heads-up....


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

hey all! i went into tiffany co (Perth, Australia) on Saturday and I was told of another price increase end of this month. I am not sure if this applies anywhere else or just AUS.



Does anyone else think TCo has had heaps of price increases lately? they seem to be big increases too.


----------



## emchhardy

JessicaRabbit1 - Yes, agree, too many price increases and I think the some items are way overpriced for what they are like the sterling silver DBTY (.05 for $375 US - Yikes!).  My Tiffany wish list has reduced quite substantially as a result.  I really wanted, for example, the DBTY but for the $, I went with a necklace from Dana Rebecca (with a higher ct. weight) and it was in white gold (and it actually cost less than the SS DBTY).


----------



## Missy Jny

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey all! i went into tiffany co (Perth, Australia) on Saturday and I was told of another price increase end of this month. I am not sure if this applies anywhere else or just AUS.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else think TCo has had heaps of price increases lately? they seem to be big increases too.




Yes Jessica, they had heaps of price increases lately. Me and my partner start looking at our engagement ring since last year October to see which one is within our budget range. The one I'm looking at has increased 30% in this year June compare to last year Oct/Nov. We went in again last week and they told us they will be another 10% increased this coming Saturday because of all those currency. I'm so so so disappointed as the weight carat we choosing is getting smaller and smaller ! Urgh [emoji30]


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone notice that Tiffany has done away with all of the crystal that they use to sell?


----------



## takeoutbox

wow it's really true, i called the store and was told the increase will be more like end of august.  yikes.


----------



## uhpharm01

takeoutbox said:


> wow it's really true, i called the store and was told the increase will be more like end of august.  yikes.



Are you in the USA ?


----------



## k5ml3k

I'm curious too...recently purchased a 0.60 (total) DBTY earrings in gold but was curious as to how much it was prior to the last price increase?


----------



## tarana6

I live in Canada and we recently had a price increase in April 2015. Does anyone know if Canada will be affected by this?


----------



## takeoutbox

uhpharm01 said:


> Are you in the USA ?



no, i'm in canada


----------



## LizO...

tarana6 said:


> I live in Canada and we recently had a price increase in April 2015. Does anyone know if Canada will be affected by this?



In Germany, we had also a price increase in April.
It seems it does not save us for another one.
But the period is very short.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

emchhardy said:


> JessicaRabbit1 - Yes, agree, too many price increases and I think the some items are way overpriced for what they are like the sterling silver DBTY (.05 for $375 US - Yikes!).  My Tiffany wish list has reduced quite substantially as a result.  I really wanted, for example, the DBTY but for the $, I went with a necklace from Dana Rebecca (with a higher ct. weight) and it was in white gold (and it actually cost less than the SS DBTY).


Least you got something gorgeous! Sounds like a lovely pendant! I would love to see a picture of what you bought. 

My Tco wish list is getting shorter and more expensive haha. Which is a shame I really like TCo and I have nothing but praise for their diamonds and other products. Their customer service is great too! In AUS we dont have much choice for international jewelers, in Perth TCo is pretty much the only choice. 

I think my pay needs to be indexed to TCo prices rises. The more they charge the more I get paid... haha.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Missy Jny said:


> Yes Jessica, they had heaps of price increases lately. Me and my partner start looking at our engagement ring since last year October to see which one is within our budget range. The one I'm looking at has increased 30% in this year June compare to last year Oct/Nov. We went in again last week and they told us they will be another 10% increased this coming Saturday because of all those currency. I'm so so so disappointed as the weight carat we choosing is getting smaller and smaller ! Urgh [emoji30]


I am sure you and your partner will get a gorgeous ring, no matter what you decide to get. I would love to see pictures of what you get!

Congratulations on the engagement! What fantastic news 

It is sad that TCo prices of engagement rings are so high. They are so beautiful it is a hard choice


----------



## cmars

uhpharm01 said:


> Any price increase in the USA


I noticed the prices has gone up by about $50 dollars on the website since Saturday


----------



## uhpharm01

cmars said:


> I noticed the prices has gone up by about $50 dollars on the website since Saturday


On which items? You must be talking about the silver.


----------



## uhpharm01

cmars said:


> I noticed the prices has gone up by about $50 dollars on the website since Saturday



Some items are up by 100 dollars.


----------



## leechiyong

Ugh, the prices even jumped on some of the new pieces that were released just a couple of weeks ago   Hasn't even been half a year since the last increase.  This is excessive.


----------



## cmars

uhpharm01 said:


> On which items? You must be talking about the silver.



I was looking at some of the rose gold atlas pieces. I think the increase already went into effect in the stores prior to the website. I was at a boutique Friday and I noticed the prices were higher than the website when I was looking Thursday night.


----------



## tarana6

I called the tiffany store in Toronto Canada and they have confirmed the price increase will happen august 28th! She didn't say how much the increase was but that it would affect most items. 

With the canadian loonie trading so low and the last price increase that just happened in April i really don't think this is fair.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> Ugh, the prices even jumped on some of the new pieces that were released just a couple of weeks ago   Hasn't even been half a year since the last increase.  This is excessive.



Yes it's very excessive.


----------



## leechiyong

Every piece on my wish list went up.  I'd rather go for Cartier right now.


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> Every piece on my wish list went up.  I'd rather go for Cartier right now.



I got two more gold bracelets and one gold charm on my Tiffany wish list. Then I'm done with Tiffany


----------



## k5ml3k

Do these price increases apply to items with diamonds (ie: DBTY earrings)? I just bought some Saturday, which I was called about on Friday. The price was the same so I'm not sure how the price increases apply to these items. Thank you!


----------



## cmars

uhpharm01 said:


> I got two more gold bracelets and one gold charm on my Tiffany wish list. Then I'm done with Tiffany



I'm done before I even got started! That may not be a bad thing....


----------



## uhpharm01

cmars said:


> I'm done before I even got started! That may not be a bad thing....



Lol. I hear you.


----------



## tarana6

Ended up purchasing the Ziegfeld pearl ring in sterling silver and black onyx yesterday. Should have bought it 2 years ago when it was $300 cheaper. We shall see the extent of the tiffany price increase damage tomorrow morning.


----------



## cherie_cc

Yes, my sa also told me the price in Australia will go up by end of Aug. Should get them this weekend.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

hey guys, i bought a diamond ring from there today. i got the old pricing structure (phew) but they are going up AUD $500 or more on the diamond rings. The more expensive the ring the more it goes up. Will be about 7.5% increase I think for Australian items. I don't know if this is the same in the US or other locations. 

Just letting you all know as best I can so you can all be prepared or go on a mad rush LOL 

xx


----------



## StopHammertime

The 2 things I was looking at went up, one by $25 (yellow gold key) and the other by I think $50 (YG Atlas Pierced ring).


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

The T link bracelet I bought for $400 is now $575.  That's crazy. Unless the demand is so high that they're taking advantage but ouch. 

The T cuff in silver also went up from $950 to $975. I sam saving up for that.


----------



## leechiyong

Saywhatyouwant said:


> The T link bracelet I bought for $400 is now $575.  That's crazy. Unless the demand is so high that they're taking advantage but ouch.
> 
> The T cuff in silver also went up from $950 to $975. I sam saving up for that.


I think the only demand that strong as of now is from shareholders.  Their quarterly noted a decline in sales.


----------



## catou

Just came back from the Sydney Flagship Store, price went up today around 10% across the board. Some of the items I looked at went up 6%, others 20%!  

The AU website is still showing the old pricing, so you might still be able to squeeze in an order before the site gets updated later tonight.


----------



## tarana6

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey guys, i bought a diamond ring from there today. i got the old pricing structure (phew) but they are going up AUD $500 or more on the diamond rings. The more expensive the ring the more it goes up. Will be about 7.5% increase I think for Australian items. I don't know if this is the same in the US or other locations.
> 
> Just letting you all know as best I can so you can all be prepared or go on a mad rush LOL
> 
> xx



Would love to see! Do share in the tiffany collection thread 

The prices here in Canada only went up nominally ($10-15 on most silver pieces and about $50 on some gold pieces). They are already very high in comparison to the US prices and we are currently in a recession so not sure if that was the reasoning behind it or if the increase was about the same across all countries.


----------



## takeoutbox

tarana6 said:


> Would love to see! Do share in the tiffany collection thread
> 
> The prices here in Canada only went up nominally ($10-15 on most silver pieces and about $50 on some gold pieces). They are already very high in comparison to the US prices and we are currently in a recession so not sure if that was the reasoning behind it or if the increase was about the same across all countries.



A lot of the t collection went up alot.  The mini smile necklace went up $100.  The t wire also had quite a big jump.  A lot of the gold pieces went up $100+.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tarana6 said:


> Would love to see! Do share in the tiffany collection thread
> 
> The prices here in Canada only went up nominally ($10-15 on most silver pieces and about $50 on some gold pieces). They are already very high in comparison to the US prices and we are currently in a recession so not sure if that was the reasoning behind it or if the increase was about the same across all countries.


I shall do . Will be able to collect it on Friday after it has been resized. Might need to paint my nails haha! Probably will be too excited and just be staring at it.


----------



## orangeaddict

FYI the t smile silver pendant had a minor price drop recently. I bought mine prior and couldn't get a price adjustment [emoji20] but thought I would share


----------



## LizO...

orangeaddict said:


> FYI the t smile silver pendant had a minor price drop recently. I bought mine prior and couldn't get a price adjustment [emoji20] but thought I would share



I thought the T-smile was just available in white gold 
and the cheaper version now is silver.
May I asked what you paid and what is the price now ?


----------



## orangeaddict

LizO... said:


> I thought the T-smile was just available in white gold
> and the cheaper version now is silver.
> May I asked what you paid and what is the price now ?




It always came in Silver too for the larger version. It's 295 now, if I remember correctly it was 350


----------



## uhpharm01

leechiyong said:


> I think the only demand that strong as of now is from shareholders.  Their quarterly noted a decline in sales.



That's no surprise.


----------



## LizO...

orangeaddict said:


> It always came in Silver too for the larger version. It's 295 now, if I remember correctly it was 350



Thank you.
Never thought this would happen.
Strange


----------



## uhpharm01

LizO... said:


> Thank you.
> Never thought this would happen.
> Strange



Are you in Canada or the USA?


----------



## LizO...

uhpharm01 said:


> Are you in Canada or the USA?


Germany


----------



## Violet Bleu

leechiyong said:


> The one I originally ordered was just the RTT Bead Bracelet with Rubedo mini tag.
> 
> Here's a pic of the bracelet I bought along with my ering:



Wow! &#128563; Your engagement ring is absolutely gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## LizO...

Does anybody now when the next increase will be?
Beginning of april, like last year ?


----------



## Missy Jny

LizO... said:


> Does anybody now when the next increase will be?
> Beginning of april, like last year ?




+1 
Anyone?


----------



## leechiyong

Violet Bleu said:


> Wow! &#128563; Your engagement ring is absolutely gorgeous! &#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## Violet Bleu

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!



You're welcome!


----------



## Violet Bleu

Missy Jny said:


> +1
> Anyone?




+2 I'd also like to know! [emoji4]


----------



## tarana6

Violet Bleu said:


> +2 I'd also like to know! [emoji4]



+3 Please do share if anyone knows. Last year i bought 1 piece before April price increase and 2 pieces before the August one.


----------



## uhpharm01

tarana6 said:


> +3 Please do share if anyone knows. Last year i bought 1 piece before April price increase and 2 pieces before the August one.



Are you in the USA?


----------



## tarana6

uhpharm01 said:


> Are you in the USA?



No I'm in Canada


----------



## Rami00

Three price increase happening in Canada. First one Feb 23rd - 25th, second in March and another one in April.


----------



## moogie

Rami00 said:


> Three price increase happening in Canada. First one Feb 23rd - 25th, second in March and another one in April.


 Wow!....Glad I ordered my necklace yesterday.  I took advantage of the complimentary free shipping as well.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Rami00 said:


> Three price increase happening in Canada. First one Feb 23rd - 25th, second in March and another one in April.



Yikes!  Does the US usually have increases when Canada has them?


----------



## Rami00

Frugalfinds said:


> Yikes!  Does the US usually have increases when Canada has them?


 
I believe for States it's usually March or April. Our Canadian dollar suck right now so I think all these annoying increases are adjustments and March will be the official annual increase.


----------



## tarana6

Rami00 said:


> I believe for States it's usually March or April. Our Canadian dollar suck right now so I think all these annoying increases are adjustments and March will be the official annual increase.



Three increases is just ridiculous! &#128557; Did you hear this from one of the sales associates?  I was going to stop by the bloor store in Toronto on the 19th before going to see the Tiffany movie to pick out a b-day gift but not actually buy the gift till my actual b-day (March) in case i change my mind but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Rami00

tarana6 said:


> Three increases is just ridiculous! &#128557; Did you hear this from one of the sales associates?  I was going to stop by the bloor store in Toronto on the 19th before going to see the Tiffany movie to pick out a b-day gift but not actually buy the gift till my actual b-day (March) in case i change my mind but now I'm not so sure.



I went to the Bloor boutique on Saturday afternoon to try on the metro bracelet that I have been eyeing on for a while and the SA gave me this news. He was extremely helpful and told me that this is not a selling tactic lol. The same evening, I received an email from my SA about the prices going up. UGH. I can not keep up with all these increases anymore.


----------



## Snow Diva

Rami00 said:


> Three price increase happening in Canada. First one Feb 23rd - 25th, second in March and another one in April.




Thanks for the heads up Rami! I have a couple things on my wishlist so I will try to get to Tiffany's asap.


----------



## Ici

My gosh, that's really insane.  Considering prices of gold has gone down significantly.  I guess even though this is the jewellery business, prices aren't related to the actual cost of the materials.


----------



## Christofle

Ici said:


> My gosh, that's really insane.  Considering prices of gold has gone down significantly.  I guess even though this is the jewellery business, prices aren't related to the actual cost of the materials.



Unfortunately the price of gold in CAD has gone up due to our devalued currency (loss of purchasing power).


----------



## Chanellover2015

I was just at Tiffany's, yesterday -Vanc Holts location to be exact and the SA told me the increase would be this month on the 21st!! Yikes!!  

Different topic but does anyone ever buy any leather goods from Tiffany?  I 
S there a thread for it?


----------



## Bagproud

Does anyone know when the price increase will hit in Australia? My SA wouldn't even hint at a date, but advised to buy sooner rather than later as it is coming soon.


----------



## Frugalfinds

I'm relatively new to Tiffany.  When they do price increases do they do a certain % across the board or do they only raise the price on certain items?


----------



## Snow Diva

Rami00 said:


> Three price increase happening in Canada. First one Feb 23rd - 25th, second in March and another one in April.




I went to the Bloor boutique and sadly the pieces I want won't be in stock until April! I'm half convinced it's a sales tactic


----------



## gemini.22

I have checked with my SA in the Sydney Tiffany store. She advised me that while there is usually a price increase at this time of the year but she would honor the prices she's already quoted me for the ering. I'm currently waiting for one coming from overseas.


----------



## LizO...

Germany, 1th of March.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Does anyone have info on a price increase in the UK?


----------



## darkangel07760

jeez, I am in the States, my birthday is this Sunday, the 21st.  I wonder if I will beat the price increase?  Maybe I should just go in early and pick it up.


----------



## Lil_mouse520

Toronto bloor street store the SA said the price increase is happening on the 26th.


----------



## solitudelove

Vancouver store SA said there will be a 25% price increase.


----------



## Leona8819

solitudelove said:


> Vancouver store SA said there will be a 25% price increase.



25%


----------



## tarana6

Went to bloor store last night and the associate did confirm price increase happening on Friday. She said it was to adjust for cdn dollar and the annual price increase would still take place april &#128557;

Sent from my LG-D852 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## moogie

tarana6 said:


> Went to bloor store last night and the associate did confirm price increase happening on Friday. She said it was to adjust for cdn dollar and the annual price increase would still take place april &#128557;
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using PurseForum mobile app


Thank you very much for confirming this.  I guess I better purchase the necklace I have on my list before the price increase on Friday.  This is going to be my last Tiffany purchase for a very long, long, long time.


----------



## tarana6

moogie said:


> Thank you very much for confirming this.  I guess I better purchase the necklace I have on my list before the price increase on Friday.  This is going to be my last Tiffany purchase for a very long, long, long time.


Np! I made the mistake of trying the tiffany t wire bracelet on and now i cant get it out of my head &#128586; The problem is i left the store already with a pearl bracelet that i intend to keep as well. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Leona8819

tarana6 said:


> Went to bloor store last night and the associate did confirm price increase happening on Friday. She said it was to adjust for cdn dollar and the annual price increase would still take place april &#128557;
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you for letting me know!  I ordered the loving open heart rose gold ring today.


----------



## tarana6

Leona8819 said:


> Thank you for letting me know!  I ordered the loving open heart rose gold ring today.


Np!  glad you got the ring. I just wanted to let you guys know if you go to the Tiffany boutique some of the jewellery pieces may already be marked with the new price in case you are curious to see how much something will increase by on Friday. I ordered the Lynn earrings today in store and the new price tag was marked on them ($300 more than current price). I guess they have to start putting the new tags on now since they can't do them all on Friday. I was told roughly 10% increase although i know some members were told greater percentage increases.


----------



## pinky7129

Anyone recommend between the 8-9 or 9-10 Ziegfeld stud pearls?


----------



## Leona8819

tarana6 said:


> Np!  glad you got the ring. I just wanted to let you guys know if you go to the Tiffany boutique some of the jewellery pieces may already be marked with the new price in case you are curious to see how much something will increase by on Friday. I ordered the Lynn earrings today in store and the new price tag was marked on them ($300 more than current price). I guess they have to start putting the new tags on now since they can't do them all on Friday. I was told roughly 10% increase although i know some members were told greater percentage increases.




Lynn earrings are sooooo beautiful.  300 is huge difference!!!!!

I received the loving open heart rose gold ring today, I like it but it's half size too small for me , but it's already the biggest sizewould tiffany resize for me but will I get charge? Thank you


----------



## MatAllston

pinky7129 said:


> Anyone recommend between the 8-9 or 9-10 Ziegfeld stud pearls?



The size difference between these two are minimal so I say go for the 8-9mm and save your money.


----------



## Missy Jny

gemini.22 said:


> I have checked with my SA in the Sydney Tiffany store. She advised me that while there is usually a price increase at this time of the year but she would honor the prices she's already quoted me for the ering. I'm currently waiting for one coming from overseas.




Hi Gemini,

Do you know when is the price increase going to happen in Australia ? Me and my partner planning to buy the ering on mid March. We have been saving for the ring almost a year.


----------



## TeochewLady

Was informed by my SA in Singapore that 1 March will have a price increase.


----------



## Rami00

Leona8819 said:


> 25%


 


solitudelove said:


> Vancouver store SA said there will be a 25% price increase.


 
WHAT?  This is insane. How good is this info? 


I bought my tennis bracelet and thought I'd get the Victoria studs sometime this summer...25% is a lot.


----------



## pinky7129

Is it just canada getting the price increase, or US too?
If US, can anyone PM an SA they love? Payday is friday, but I would love to purchase something before the increase so I'm hoping if I can get it in before hand it wont go up...


----------



## uhpharm01

Is the USA getting one too


----------



## MatAllston

Rami00 said:


> WHAT?  This is insane. How good is this info?
> 
> 
> I bought my tennis bracelet and thought I'd get the Victoria studs sometime this summer...25% is a lot.



I was told by my SA it's 10%.


----------



## tarana6

matallston said:


> i was told by my sa it's 10%.


+1


----------



## uhpharm01

MatAllston said:


> I was told by my SA it's 10%.



Oh wow


----------



## Rami00

MatAllston said:


> I was told by my SA it's 10%.





tarana6 said:


> +1



Just confirmed with my SA... It's 9%. The new price tags are already on the items.


----------



## pinky7129

Rami00 said:


> Just confirmed with my SA... It's 9%. The new price tags are already on the items.




Is it the us too?


----------



## solitudelove

Rami00 said:


> Just confirmed with my SA... It's 9%. The new price tags are already on the items.


Sorry about the confusion..my friend and I were both told it was 25%. We even asked the SA again since it was such a big difference. I guess she was mistaken..


----------



## Rami00

pinky7129 said:


> Is it the us too?


Not yet. I think for States it will happen in April.


solitudelove said:


> Sorry about the confusion..my friend and I were both told it was 25%. We even asked the SA again since it was such a big difference. I guess she was mistaken..


No worries. 25% scared me lol


----------



## tarana6

solitudelove said:


> Sorry about the confusion..my friend and I were both told it was 25%. We even asked the SA again since it was such a big difference. I guess she was mistaken..



No worries  I think they may mean 25% overall since there is another price increase in April so maybe that one is 15% and this one is 10%. Just a guess


----------



## gemini.22

Missy Jny said:


> Hi Gemini,
> 
> Do you know when is the price increase going to happen in Australia ? Me and my partner planning to buy the ering on mid March. We have been saving for the ring almost a year.




Australia price increase will happen next Monday/Tuesday (29Feb/1Mar). My SA told me that the increase will mainly apply to the upstairs (e.g. silver items), certain settings of the e-rings (not all), and some wedding bands. She didn't tell me the increase percentage though.


----------



## Missy Jny

gemini.22 said:


> Australia price increase will happen next Monday/Tuesday (29Feb/1Mar). My SA told me that the increase will mainly apply to the upstairs (e.g. silver items), certain settings of the e-rings (not all), and some wedding bands. She didn't tell me the increase percentage though.




Thanks Gemini!! [emoji173]&#65039; hopefully not the Tiffany setting ring ><


----------



## Rami00

The increased prices (9% up) showing on Tiffany.ca this morning


----------



## tarana6

Rami00 said:


> The increased prices (9% up) showing on Tiffany.ca this morning


Wow 9% was a bang on prediction &#128558;Most of the pieces i wanted went up around that amount. I was on the website around 11 pm last night debating if i should get anything else but called it quits and went to bed &#128584;


----------



## Rami00

tarana6 said:


> Wow 9% was a bang on prediction &#128558;Most of the pieces i wanted went up around that amount. I was on the website around 11 pm last night debating if i should get anything else but called it quits and went to bed &#128584;



Thank God! I bought my tennis bracelet..it went up $2187 and 13% tax on top of it..pheww


----------



## littlewhitebear

These increases are crazy.  I bought my Tiffany wide lock ring back in 2013 for $530 tax INCLUDED...now its $715 without tax.


----------



## poohpurse

Got both regular and graduated bead necklaces 3 years back for 350 USD each (1:1 CAD:USD back then) and now it is 570 CAD each!  I bought a ring and 2 charms this time before prices went up. Calling it quits unless they bring out very impressive new styles...


----------



## MatAllston

Rami00 said:


> Thank God! I bought my tennis bracelet..it went up $2187 and 13% tax on top of it..pheww



We need pics of your new bracelet please?


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> We need pics of your new bracelet please?


Yes please do share some pics &#128513;


----------



## Rami00

MatAllston said:


> We need pics of your new bracelet please?





tarana6 said:


> Yes please do share some pics &#128513;



Absolutely! Picking up tomorrow afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## michies

Singapore price increase is on 1st march. SA told me is intentional price increase on 1st march So I quickly got my earring ~


----------



## rosevelours

Prices in Switzerland already got increased. Today I bought a Bean necklace (12mm) before it was 230 Swiss Francs, now 240, the earrings before 200, now 210.


----------



## Rami00

MatAllston said:


> We need pics of your new bracelet please?





tarana6 said:


> Yes please do share some pics &#128513;



Posted here http://forum.purseblog.com/tiffany-...arrings-yay-or-nay-934171-2.html#post29897246


----------



## gemini.22

Maybe slightly off topic. But does anyone know if you can negotiate a discount at Tiffany Australia for more expensive purchases (e.g. e-ring with a set of wedding band)? I've read on the forum that it is possible at Tiffany US. But not sure about Australia....thx!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gemini.22 said:


> Maybe slightly off topic. But does anyone know if you can negotiate a discount at Tiffany Australia for more expensive purchases (e.g. e-ring with a set of wedding band)? I've read on the forum that it is possible at Tiffany US. But not sure about Australia....thx!



I've never heard of that for the US. We bought my e-ring and both wedding bands from our SA and we didn't get a discount. (And I believe I tried to. )


----------



## gemini.22

Maybe they have changed the attitude towards giving discount (I heard it can be from 3-10%, but that was back in 2011-ish)


----------



## gemini.22

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I've never heard of that for the US. We bought my e-ring and both wedding bands from our SA and we didn't get a discount. (And I believe I tried to. )




Maybe they have changed the attitude towards giving discount (I heard it can be from 3-10%, but that was back in 2011-ish)


----------



## Rami00

I have heard about discounts during the recession but I don't  think it's happening anymore. I didn't get any discount on my Victoria bracelet.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gemini.22 said:


> Maybe they have changed the attitude towards giving discount (I heard it can be from 3-10%, but that was back in 2011-ish)



We bought my e-ring in 2009 and the wedding bands in 2010.

Maybe our purchases weren't BIG enough to be considered for a discount!


----------



## tarana6

gemini.22 said:


> Maybe they have changed the attitude towards giving discount (I heard it can be from 3-10%, but that was back in 2011-ish)


I know the Tiffany employee discount on diamonds is 15% so i don't think they would offer a discount to customers since it would upset there staff.


----------



## Ici

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I've never heard of that for the US. We bought my e-ring and both wedding bands from our SA and we didn't get a discount. (And I believe I tried to. )



Lol same here.  We bought ering and wedding bands and was not given any discounts.


----------



## Tiffanylove54

I used to work there. It was great at first and then a total nightmare. Truth is they sell to employees for dirt cheap. Everyone else is paying about a 500% to a 1000% mark up. They only offer discounts to people who are spending about $100k. My engagement ring was 25% off of retail but that was in 2012. Honestly, I should have gone elsewhere and gotten a bigger diamond. You're only paying for the name and I just have no respect for this company. They treat employees poorly. Check out Glassdoor for evidence of this. Also, they're laughing all the way to the bank because they're making mega-profits.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tiffanylove54 said:


> I used to work there. It was great at first and then a total nightmare. Truth is they sell to employees for dirt cheap. Everyone else is paying about a 500% to a 1000% mark up. They only offer discounts to people who are spending about $100k. My engagement ring was 25% off of retail but that was in 2012. Honestly, I should have gone elsewhere and gotten a bigger diamond. You're only paying for the name and I just have no respect for this company. They treat employees poorly. Check out Glassdoor for evidence of this. Also, they're laughing all the way to the bank because they're making mega-profits.



I hear you but their sales are down for last year. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/tiffany-sales-are-down-2016-1


----------



## clairej03

didnt realise the prices were increasing! We are off to Vegas in 4 weeks and hoping to buy my e-ring out there!


----------



## uhpharm01

clairej03 said:


> didnt realise the prices were increasing! We are off to Vegas in 4 weeks and hoping to buy my e-ring out there!



When did you hear this?!  I just saw my SA LAST SAT and didn't say anything about an increase.


----------



## clairej03

uhpharm01 said:


> When did you hear this?!  I just saw my SA LAST SAT and didn't say anything about an increase.



A post above in Feb says they went into a store and were told there was an international price increase from 1st March??


----------



## uhpharm01

I just called the store to see if there will be a price increase and I was told there is one every quarter. Mmm...


----------



## uhpharm01

I got confirmed as of this time there isn't a price increase in the USA.  thank goodness


----------



## pringles55

yes, and there was a price increase in Korea, too..
anyhow, i'm getting my first T collection next week for my b-day LOL...
The necklace is my type of thing haha 
I think I can wear them everyday


----------



## clairej03

uhpharm01 said:


> I got confirmed as of this time there isn't a price increase in the USA.  thank goodness



Thats good news as that where im buying from!! Thanks for checking


----------



## catou

We had an increase here in Australia, but not everything went up.


----------



## gemini.22

catou said:


> We had an increase here in Australia, but not everything went up.




By how much? My SA told me that would be mostly on the silver items.


----------



## catou

gemini.22 said:


> By how much? My SA told me that would be mostly on the silver items.



Around 5% on the ones I looked at, silver or silver/gold combo pieces.


----------



## uhpharm01

clairej03 said:


> Thats good news as that where im buying from!! Thanks for checking


You're welcome!


----------



## Leona8819

Rami00 said:


> Three price increase happening in Canada. First one Feb 23rd - 25th, second in March and another one in April.




Do you know when it will increase on March?  Thank you ~


----------



## gemini.22

catou said:


> Around 5% on the ones I looked at, silver or silver/gold combo pieces.




Can you believe it? I was looking at the Lucida wedding band this morning and noticed that the prices have actually been adjusted downwards. 

Lucida band 4.5mm $2800 (remain unchanged)
Lucida band 3mm $2000 (was $2050)
Lucida band 2mm $1500 (was $1750)

What a surprise! We just paid for the Lucida e-ring last Thursday and now it is getting resized. I was still debating between the 2mm and the 3mm band to go with the e-ring. So haven't paid for the band yet but put on hold. Couldn't believe they actually mark the price down...unless it was by mistake on the online store. Lol


----------



## MatAllston

gemini.22 said:


> Can you believe it? I was looking at the Lucida wedding band this morning and noticed that the prices have actually been adjusted downwards.
> 
> Lucida band 4.5mm $2800 (remain unchanged)
> Lucida band 3mm $2000 (was $2050)
> Lucida band 2mm $1500 (was $1750)
> 
> What a surprise! We just paid for the Lucida e-ring last Thursday and now it is getting resized. I was still debating between the 2mm and the 3mm band to go with the e-ring. So haven't paid for the band yet but put on hold. Couldn't believe they actually mark the price down...unless it was by mistake on the online store. Lol



Good for you. Which Lucida ring did you get? I really like the 2mm band with the classic square Lucida.


----------



## gemini.22

MatAllston said:


> Good for you. Which Lucida ring did you get? I really like the 2mm band with the classic square Lucida.




We got the original Lucida diamond ring (not the new one with knife edge setting). Now debating whether to get a 2mm or 3mm Lucida plain band to go with it. 2.5mm would be the best but there is no such width for Lucida band. Do you reckon the 2mm would be too thin? At least it looks very thin on its own.


----------



## LizO...

I was looking for the T smile necklace in silver.
It was unfortunately  just available at the website in Austria ( I am from Germany ).
It was 390&#8364; and went down to 340&#8364;.
Lucky me, now it is cheaper and hopefully in near future 
available in Germany.


----------



## Vvicky

LizO... said:


> I was looking for the T smile necklace in silver.
> It was unfortunately  just available at the website in Austria ( I am from Germany ).
> It was 390 and went down to 340.
> Lucky me, now it is cheaper and hopefully in near future
> available in Germany.




In Germany prices went up, last week Victoria Medium pendant was 5400 and now 6000!


----------



## MatAllston

gemini.22 said:


> We got the original Lucida diamond ring (not the new one with knife edge setting). Now debating whether to get a 2mm or 3mm Lucida plain band to go with it. 2.5mm would be the best but there is no such width for Lucida band. Do you reckon the 2mm would be too thin? At least it looks very thin on its own.



What is the size of your Lucida stone and what is the size of your finger?


----------



## LizO...

Vvicky said:


> In Germany prices went up, last week Victoria Medium pendant was 5400 and now 6000!



I know,
but I am very sure this one item went down.


----------



## gemini.22

The carat weight is 0.77. I'm a size 5 finger however as I am planning to stack it with the plain Lucida band I went half size up to 5.5.


----------



## gemini.22

MatAllston said:


> What is the size of your Lucida stone and what is the size of your finger?




The carat weight is 0.77. I'm a size 5 finger however as I am planning to stack it with the plain Lucida band I went half size up to 5.5.


----------



## MatAllston

gemini.22 said:


> The carat weight is 0.77. I'm a size 5 finger however as I am planning to stack it with the plain Lucida band I went half size up to 5.5.



I prefer the look of 2mm band with your Lucida. I know the 3mm is more substantial on its own but for stacking, the 2mm would not complete with the diamond ring. Would you consider wearing your wedding band on your right hand? I am strange, I prefer the Lucida to be worn alone. BTW, congrats on getting the Lucida, I think it is one of the most beautiful Tiffany rings.


----------



## gemini.22

MatAllston said:


> I prefer the look of 2mm band with your Lucida. I know the 3mm is more substantial on its own but for stacking, the 2mm would not complete with the diamond ring. Would you consider wearing your wedding band on your right hand? I am strange, I prefer the Lucida to be worn alone. BTW, congrats on getting the Lucida, I think it is one of the most beautiful Tiffany rings.




Thanks! I posted photo on pricescope and everyone has voted for the 2mm so far. (:

I was almost thinking to wear the Lucida e-ring on my mid-finger (left hand) and Lucida band on the ring finger (same hand) so that maybe I could get the 3mm. But that's gonna look weird. I don't think I'd wear rings on my right hand and the fingers are fatter than the left hand. (:


----------



## MatAllston

gemini.22 said:


> Thanks! I posted photo on pricescope and everyone has voted for the 2mm so far. (:
> 
> I was almost thinking to wear the Lucida e-ring on my mid-finger (left hand) and Lucida band on the ring finger (same hand) so that maybe I could get the 3mm. But that's gonna look weird. I don't think I'd wear rings on my right hand and the fingers are fatter than the left hand. (:



I think the Lucida looks best on the ring finger. Did you have a chance to try on the 2mm channel diamond band with your Lucida? I also like that combo.


----------



## gemini.22

MatAllston said:


> I think the Lucida looks best on the ring finger. Did you have a chance to try on the 2mm channel diamond band with your Lucida? I also like that combo.




Yes I did try on the 2.5mm (haven't tried the 2mm) channel diamond band and it looks like a nice match with the Lucida e-ring. 
However my partner wants my wedding band to match with his (he decided on the 4.5mm Lucida band) so that they look like a matching set. So we are planning to get it as a eternity ring later for a special occasion. 
Unfortunately my ring finger is not long and lean enough to wear three stacking rings beautifully. So I might wear the future eternity ring separately. This means I don't really need to go with the channel diamond band. The only reason to get a channel diamond band is to stack as it scratches less. The channel diamond band might look too understated on its own. (:


----------



## gemini.22

Just realized why Tiffany reduced the price on the 2mm Lucida platinum wedding band coz a similar plain platinum band at Cartier (2mm) is priced at AUD1,340. It is still cheaper than the Tiffany one even after they reduced the price to AUD1,500. lol


----------



## Leona8819

Would anyone happen to know when the March price increase in Canada is happening?  Thank you!


----------



## cheremushki

Leona8819 said:


> Would anyone happen to know when the March price increase in Canada is happening?  Thank you!



I desperately need this info too.. I'm saving for DBTY 0.05


----------



## Frugalfinds

Does anyone know WHEN in April the US will have a price increase?


----------



## msheidiann

How much is the increase typically? I have a $700 gift card I need to spend, but no store close by.


----------



## uhpharm01

Frugalfinds said:


> Does anyone know WHEN in April the US will have a price increase?



I haven't heard anything


----------



## cheremushki

I've talked to Canada SA.  She said not until next year.


----------



## tarana6

cheremushki said:


> I've talked to Canada SA.  She said not until next year.


Yay! Thanks for the update


----------



## cheremushki

tarana6 said:


> Yay! Thanks for the update



No problem.  But I'm little wary about the answer.. I know someone else in here have said that there will indeed be another increase this year.. So I'm not sure which SA would be more reliable for a good answer.


----------



## uhpharm01

Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## gladysxie

.


----------



## tarana6

Hi guys! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did Tiffany canada have a price decrease? 

I noticed the T wire bracelet is now 2150 when it had gone up in price to 2300 back in February and the Tiffany Lynn earrings are now $3800 when they had gone up to $4000. Some of the sterling silver charms also look like they've gone down in price.

Someone please confirm. Maybe its just been to long since ive been on the site.


----------



## tarana6

I just called customer service and they told me there was a price adjustment effective Friday to align for the stronger canadian dollar but they didnt use the term increase or decrease (i think theyre not allowed to) but most things i was looking at look like they're either the same or have gone down in price.

My boyfriend bought me a bracelet last week that went down in price $25. They told me if its withing 30 days they will refund the difference.


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm in the USA so I'm good


----------



## cheremushki

tarana6 said:


> I just called customer service and they told me there was a price adjustment effective Friday to align for the stronger canadian dollar but they didnt use the term increase or decrease (i think theyre not allowed to) but most things i was looking at look like they're either the same or have gone down in price.
> 
> My boyfriend bought me a bracelet last week that went down in price $25. They told me if its withing 30 days they will refund the difference.



Thank you!
After I read your comment I went to the Canadian website to check my wish list's prices.  And looks like Tiffany Notes Alphabet disc charm pendant went down by $5 as well as mini heart tag earrings.  I've never seen brand name stores lowering prices!


----------



## Rami00

tarana6 said:


> Hi guys! Are my eyes playing tricks on me or did Tiffany canada have a price decrease?
> 
> I noticed the T wire bracelet is now 2150 when it had gone up in price to 2300 back in February and the Tiffany Lynn earrings are now $3800 when they had gone up to $4000. Some of the sterling silver charms also look like they've gone down in price.
> 
> Someone please confirm. Maybe its just been to long since ive been on the site.



Omg you are right! The earrings on my wish list went from $22,500 to $21,700. YAY!!!


----------



## tarana6

cheremushki said:


> Thank you!
> After I read your comment I went to the Canadian website to check my wish list's prices.  And looks like Tiffany Notes Alphabet disc charm pendant went down by $5 as well as mini heart tag earrings.  I've never seen brand name stores lowering prices!





Rami00 said:


> Omg you are right! The earrings on my wish list went from $22,500 to $21,700. YAY!!!


Np ladies!  i know such a shock that they actually lowered prices for once but the prices were starting to get a little ridiculous. The reduction isnt much but still better than an increase.


----------



## MatAllston

tarana6 said:


> I just called customer service and they told me there was a price adjustment effective Friday to align for the stronger canadian dollar but they didnt use the term increase or decrease (i think theyre not allowed to) but most things i was looking at look like they're either the same or have gone down in price.
> 
> My boyfriend bought me a bracelet last week that went down in price $25. They told me if its withing 30 days they will refund the difference.



The last price decrease I remember took place close to 10 years ago. Thanks for sharing this news, I have been eyeing a couple of items and they have gone down in price for sure:

$500 went down to $475
$1,650 went down to $1,550
$2,200 went down to $2,100


----------



## tarana6

MatAllston said:


> The last price decrease I remember took place close to 10 years ago. Thanks for sharing this news, I have been eyeing a couple of items and they have gone down in price for sure:
> 
> $500 went down to $475
> $1,650 went down to $1,550
> $2,200 went down to $2,100


Np! Glad the items on your wishlist went down in price. I really hope the prices stay like this till at least next year.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey guys! Do you think the most economical time to buy a design from TCo is when it is first released? Before it goes through any price rises?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hey guys! Do you think the most economical time to buy a design from TCo is when it is first released? Before it goes through any price rises?


 
If you can afford it, I would think so.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hmmm... not really. I think the most economical time to buy is when you can afford a piece you desperately want. That's when you'll buy and KEEP the item. As opposed to buy then sell cheaply through any outlet at a loss.

All Tiffany pieces will experience price increases, so I'd aim for the ones that are the highest price you can afford, that increase in value the most.


----------



## uhpharm01

Grande Latte said:


> Hmmm... not really. I think the most economical time to buy is when you can afford a piece you desperately want. That's when you'll buy and KEEP the item. As opposed to buy then sell cheaply through any outlet at a loss.
> 
> All Tiffany pieces will experience price increases, so I'd aim for the ones that are the highest price you can afford, that increase in value the most.


Great advice!


----------



## joseybird

I just noticed that the new diamond ribbon pendants are VERY pricey considering their carat weight (compared with other diamond Tiffany pendants). I wonder if that's a sign of a price increase? Or just representative of a new pricing system for new pieces?


----------



## uhpharm01

Is tiffanys having a price increase anytime soon?


----------



## cheremushki

joseybird said:


> I just noticed that the new diamond ribbon pendants are VERY pricey considering their carat weight (compared with other diamond Tiffany pendants). I wonder if that's a sign of a price increase? Or just representative of a new pricing system for new pieces?



Which ones were you looking?


----------



## uhpharm01

Are you taking about this one? The one on the bottom is .11 carats at $2,400 and the ladybug is .07 which is $1,600. I think you are paying for the craftmenship, the way they had to shape the material 


joseybird said:


> I just noticed that the new diamond ribbon pendants are VERY pricey considering their carat weight (compared with other diamond Tiffany pendants). I wonder if that's a sign of a price increase? Or just representative of a new pricing system for new pieces?


----------



## joseybird

uhpharm01 said:


> View attachment 3589301
> View attachment 3589302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you taking about this one? The one on the bottom is .11 carats at $2,400 and the ladybug is .07 which is $1,600. I think you are paying for the craftmenship, the way they had to shape the material



Ah, no, I mean the ones in platinum and rose gold which are each ~O.11 carats and $4,500 each *dies*


----------



## uhpharm01

joseybird said:


> Ah, no, I mean the ones in platinum and rose gold which are each ~O.11 carats and $4,500 each *dies*


Oh okay


----------



## Bryn

Hi everyone! First post here, hope I'm doing it right.
I noticed a few months back that the starting prices for engagement rings actually went down since my ering was purchased in 2014. I'm guessing this has to do with diamond prices. Does anyone have any insight into whether they'll stay lower for awhile or go back up anytime soon? I'm thinking of an upgrade and trying to decide whether I should act sooner rather than later.
Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

USA: No price increase for now.


----------



## leechiyong

uhpharm01 said:


> USA: No price increase for now.


Yay!  Hoping for now means more than a couple months to them.


----------



## paula3boys

Has anyone ever seen them increase prices temporarily on items? It is interesting that the Return to Tiffany small heart tag charm in both red and pink were previously $140 and now they are $150 while the same item in Tiffany blue color is still $140. I wonder if they increased the prices for Valentine's on those colors only? I have never seen this before, but it is strange to me. Why increase only two colors, but not the third? I have had all three saved to my wish list for awhile so saw the previous prices.


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> Has anyone ever seen them increase prices temporarily on items? It is interesting that the Return to Tiffany small heart tag charm in both red and pink were previously $140 and now they are $150 while the same item in Tiffany blue color is still $140. I wonder if they increased the prices for Valentine's on those colors only? I have never seen this before, but it is strange to me. Why increase only two colors, but not the third? I have had all three saved to my wish list for awhile so saw the previous prices.


No, I have never seen a temporarily price increase on items before Valentine's day.


----------



## paula3boys

uhpharm01 said:


> No, I have never seen a temporarily price increase on items before Valentine's day.



Well apparently another SA is saying prices are increasing and will go up another $25 on these pendants. So originally $140 before tax, now $150 (which went up within past week) and soon $175! Yikes!


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> Well apparently another SA is saying prices are increasing and will go up another $25 on these pendants. So originally $140 before tax, now $150 (which went up within past week) and soon $175! Yikes!


This is so weird.this is crazy


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> Has anyone ever seen them increase prices temporarily on items? It is interesting that the Return to Tiffany small heart tag charm in both red and pink were previously $140 and now they are $150 while the same item in Tiffany blue color is still $140. I wonder if they increased the prices for Valentine's on those colors only? I have never seen this before, but it is strange to me. Why increase only two colors, but not the third? I have had all three saved to my wish list for awhile so saw the previous prices.


Tiffanys doesn't do temporary price increases. And there may be one soon in the future.


----------



## paula3boys

uhpharm01 said:


> Tiffanys doesn't do temporary price increases. And there may be one soon in the future.


I understand since you stated that yesterday as well. Thank you!

The price increase has in fact taken place. Many of the items on my wish list and that I had once looked at over the past few months have all gone up in price! Some items that my friend and I have purchased over past few months have also gone up in price. There are only a few that I have not seen go up so far. There is no "soon" as it took place within past week. I just sent an e-mail to see if they will give the exact date.


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> I understand since you stated that yesterday as well. Thank you!
> 
> The price increase has in fact taken place. Many of the items on my wish list and that I had once looked at over the past few months have all gone up in price! Some items that my friend and I have purchased over past few months have also gone up in price. There are only a few that I have not seen go up so far. There is no "soon" as it took place within past week. I just sent an e-mail to see if they will give the exact date.


You're welcome. But I surprised that there is a price increase coming due to the fact that their sells are down. And also because my SA didn't say anything about a price increase.


----------



## paula3boys

uhpharm01 said:


> You're welcome. But I surprised that there is a price increase coming due to the fact that their sells are down. And also because my SA didn't say anything about a price increase.



Mine didn't either and customer service hasn't answered my emails over the last two days asking about this. However, prices online and previous receipts show the price increase has already happened


----------



## joseybird

uhpharm01 said:


> But I surprised that there is a price increase coming due to the fact that their sells are down.



With prestige brands, sometimes raising prices makes the brand seem more prestigious in the eyes of consumers. I'm reminded of when the silver RTT bracelets were all the rage and Tiffany dramatically increased their price to battle the perception that Tiffany was a "teenager" brand.


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> Mine didn't either and customer service hasn't answered my emails over the last two days asking about this. However, prices online and previous receipts show the price increase has already happened


I'mnot tying to be rude.but   I'm lucky because the items on my wishlist  didn't go up in price.


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> Mine didn't either and customer service hasn't answered my emails over the last two days asking about this. However, prices online and previous receipts show the price increase has already happened


Which items went up in price?

Thanks


----------



## uhpharm01

Did the t wrap bracelet in yellow gold go up in price ? Thank you


----------



## Bryn

Does anyone happen to know what the current starting price is for a 3 carat classic platinum solitaire? The website gives starting prices up to 2.5 only. Thanks to anyone who might know!


----------



## Adelelyn17

The us website doesn't put prices. Which website do I go to see prices?


----------



## uhpharm01

It's the international website that doesn't put up prices. 


Adelelyn17 said:


> The us website doesn't put prices. Which website do I go to see prices?



The US website does put up prices. Here's a link as an example.
http://m.tiffany.com/gifts/gifts-fo...-r+101287458+0-t+-ri+-ni+1-x+-pu+-f+-lr+0-hr+


----------



## Adelelyn17

When I click on your link. I cannot see the price. Hmm...


----------



## uhpharm01

Adelelyn17 said:


> When I click on your link. I cannot see the price. Hmm...


You need to scroll down in order to see the price.


----------



## Adelelyn17

Ok. Thanks dear.


----------



## uhpharm01

Adelelyn17 said:


> Ok. Thanks dear.


You're welcome


----------



## TeochewLady

Singapore Tiff will kick in the price increase on 28th Feb as told by my SA.


----------



## Mediana

UK prices went up yesterday.


----------



## emchhardy

Did US prices go up today?  I'm seeing a price difference in some items now.


----------



## uhpharm01

emchhardy said:


> Did US prices go up today?  I'm seeing a price difference in some items now.


yep.    thats unfortunate.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

emchhardy said:


> Did US prices go up today?  I'm seeing a price difference in some items now.



I saw some items go up in price: for example 0.10 ctw YG DBTY went up an extra $25, crown key and floral key went up and extra $50, aria necklace went up and extra $100.

But I swear I saw a couple of items actually decrease in price. Medium Metro cross went down $150. And I swear the Paloma Picasso Olive leaf earrings in WG and diamonds used to be more expensive but I can't remember the previous price.


----------



## uhpharm01

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I saw some items go up in price: for example 0.10 ctw YG DBTY went up an extra $25, crown key and floral key went up and extra $50, aria necklace went up and extra $100.
> 
> But I swear I saw a couple of items actually decrease in price. Medium Metro cross went down $150. And I swear the Paloma Picasso Olive leaf earrings in WG and diamonds used to be more expensive but I can't remember the previous price.


Same here. I just notice that some items went up   And some items stayed the same. I'll take your word for the fact that some items went down


----------



## paula3boys

Even the mugs went up $5


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> Even the mugs went up $5


Oh damn!


----------



## sleepykitten

Price increased for Victoria earrings too


----------



## tarana6

Does anyone know if price increase is happening in Canada too?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I just visited my local Tiffany store. I was trying to find out about ALL the pieces that got marked down. LOL! My SA said the Metro bangles went down from $6200 to $5200. (Wow! I wish I had the funds to buy one of those!) However, he didn't know about any others because he wasn't in the store when they were changing the tags. So, it seems most of the Metro collection got marked down. The keys got marked up anywhere between $10 to $100 more. The DBTY collection increased anywhere from $25 to $100 more.


----------



## uhpharm01

Olive leaf ring in SS went up $10 and yellow gold it stayed the same price. The Alta's open ring in yellow gold went up $25.


----------



## uhpharm01

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just visited my local Tiffany store. I was trying to find out about ALL the pieces that got marked down. LOL! My SA said the Metro bangles went down from $6200 to $5200. (Wow! I wish I had the funds to buy one of those!) However, he didn't know about any others because he wasn't in the store when they were changing the tags. So, it seems most of the Metro collection got marked down. The keys got marked up anywhere between $10 to $100 more. The DBTY collection increased anywhere from $25 to $100 more.


----------



## BPC

Speaking of Keys. I've been wanting the RG version of my WG clover key
Went to look at it on Tiffs site and was surprised to see it cost $1,950 now. Checked my account, and saw my WG one was purchased 7/2010 and was $1,100 back then. That's a large increase in 6.5 years (deleted my personal info.)


----------



## Shopgirl1996

BPC said:


> Speaking of Keys. I've been wanting the RG version of my WG clover key
> Went to look at it on Tiffs site and was surprised to see it cost $1,950 now. Checked my account, and saw my WG one was purchased 7/2010 and was $1,100 back then. That's a large increase in 6.5 years (deleted my personal info.)
> 
> 
> View attachment 3626116



The keys do seem to have a lot of price increases. 

I've noticed that some items seem to jump in price by $100 to $200 at a time.

ETA: I wish I had the money to buy some of the Tiffany Keys when they first came out. Some of the keys have doubled in price since they were first introduced! And I thought they were really expensive when they first came out.


----------



## Violet Bleu

sleepykitten said:


> Price increased for Victoria earrings too


By how much?


----------



## sleepykitten

Violet Bleu said:


> By how much?



the small size in platinum with up from $5400 to $5600


----------



## Violet Bleu

sleepykitten said:


> the small size in platinum with up from $5400 to $5600


Oh wow! I was looking at these today! That pushes them closer to the $6,000 mark.


----------



## uhpharm01

Did Tiffany's raise prices because sells are down ?!


----------



## uhpharm01

They need to bring back all the crystal that they use to sell.


----------



## jojoagape

Last week or so I saw from the USA site, the SS wire bangle was $150, but yesterday it was $140. This is a good news for those of you who are thinking to wear a bangle with some charms


----------



## kalahai

What is the opinion on Tiffany diamond engagement rings?


----------



## marie132

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I just visited my local Tiffany store. I was trying to find out about ALL the pieces that got marked down. LOL! My SA said the Metro bangles went down from $6200 to $5200. (Wow! I wish I had the funds to buy one of those!) However, he didn't know about any others because he wasn't in the store when they were changing the tags. So, it seems most of the Metro collection got marked down. The keys got marked up anywhere between $10 to $100 more. The DBTY collection increased anywhere from $25 to $100 more.


 Wow, I looked at the price in euro and it is 6500 EUR (that's roughly 7650 USD), so 5200 USD (4400 EUR) is a huge difference, almost 2K. Maybe they are lowering the prices in the US but jacking them up abroad?


----------



## marie132

jojoagape said:


> Last week or so I saw from the USA site, the SS wire bangle was $150, but yesterday it was $140. This is a good news for those of you who are thinking to wear a bangle with some charms


It's $140 now.


----------



## marie132

kalahai said:


> What is the opinion on Tiffany diamond engagement rings?


On this thread somebody says they lost stones. I am not sure. It's happened to a friend of mine as well. 

https://www.consumeraffairs.com/retail/tiffany.html


----------



## TeochewLady

Singapore Tiff will have price adjustments for selected range on 11th Mar as mentioned by my SA.


----------



## frzsri

I just bought a DBTY bracelet this afternoon. No idea if it’s already increased in my part of the world (based in Asia)


----------



## Frugalfinds

I just looked at the Paloma's Graffiti arrow necklace saved on my saved and it went from $675 to $725. Ugh.


----------



## paula3boys

Price increase in US within this past week. Items on my wishlist went up 20%!!! WOW! They just had an increase last year but it wasn't 20% last year!


----------



## nauornever

I just checked and there was a price increase in Germany, too. Most smaller silver pieces I looked at didn't go up in price though. But I also noticed a price drop, for example the T Wire Ring in gold. I'm pretty sure it was 920€ when I looked at it last week and now it's 880€.


----------



## cheremushki

Yikes.  My DBTY went up $100.  Canada.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Supposedly there was a price increase in Canada mid March.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cinnamon718

kalahai said:


> What is the opinion on Tiffany diamond engagement rings?



I had my hand out the window while waiting at a red light and a crossing guard yelled " Your ring is so sparkly!" So I'd say they're pretty fantastic. I love mine and I literally can't stop staring at my hand.  Highly recommend them.


----------



## Hatsoff1

I've just been browsing Tiffany.ie (Ireland) and I notice some hefty price increases on a number of items since yesterday. I presume these increases are everywhere within the eurozone.
I've been mulling over the Tiffany T hinged bracelet since I tried them on in store last week and I notice the plain bracelet in rose gold and yellow gold was 5450 euro last week in store but today is 5900 euro. The diamond version has gone from 8500 euro last week to 9300 today.  Argh!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Hatsoff1 said:


> I've just been browsing Tiffany.ie (Ireland) and I notice some hefty price increases on a number of items since yesterday. I presume these increases are everywhere within the eurozone.
> I've been mulling over the Tiffany T hinged bracelet since I tried them on in store last week and I notice the plain bracelet in rose gold and yellow gold was 5450 euro last week in store but today is 5900 euro. The diamond version has gone from 8500 euro last week to 9300 today.  Argh!


Ok. Crisis averted! The prices are back at original price on website. I wonder does this  indicate an increase soon or maybe just a glitch?


----------



## user_name

FYI had a SA mention a price increase soon.


----------



## uhpharm01

user_name said:


> FYI had a SA mention a price increase soon.


Oh lord.


----------



## Frugalfinds

user_name said:


> FYI had a SA mention a price increase soon.



Ugh. Which country are you in?


----------



## user_name

US.
Was looking at the Tiffany hardwear link bracelet when it was mentioned


----------



## qezash

SA in Singapore confirmed a price increase too.. New price tags were already printed..


----------



## nauornever

nauornever said:


> I just checked and there was a price increase in Germany, too. Most smaller silver pieces I looked at didn't go up in price though. But I also noticed a price drop, for example the T Wire Ring in gold. I'm pretty sure it was 920€ when I looked at it last week and now it's 880€.



I posted this in March. I just looked at the ring again and the price on the same ring went from 880€ to 940€. So probably another increase in Europe, too?!


----------



## champagne_11

Just saw a price increase yesterday for the Tiffany T collection that I'm watching for on the Canadian site.

Tiffany T smile rose gold necklace mini CAD $880 to $950... same for the bangles narrow wire from $17xx to $18xx (sorry poor memory)


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Prices definitely went up 
The Tiffany T wire hoop earrings I was looking at were 240£ and are now 285£. The Tiffany T Smile Earrings were 190£ and are now 215£.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Prices definitely went up
> The Tiffany T wire hoop earrings I was looking at were 240£ and are now 285£. The Tiffany T Smile Earrings were 190£ and are now 215£.


Are Tiffany's sales still down this year like in previous years?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Prices definitely went up
> The Tiffany T wire hoop earrings I was looking at were 240£ and are now 285£. The Tiffany T Smile Earrings were 190£ and are now 215£.



Hmm, I haven't noticed any price increases on a rose gold bracelet I'm watching. Perhaps the increase didn't apply to everything?


----------



## uhpharm01

The T square bracelet in yellow and rose gold has gone from $ 5,200 to $5,500.


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Storm Spirit said:


> Hmm, I haven't noticed any price increases on a rose gold bracelet I'm watching. Perhaps the increase didn't apply to everything?



Could be the case, but I don't know. If it's still the same price I would assume it will not increase for a while.


----------



## uhpharm01

I noticed that the Olive leaf ring in SS went form $175 to $200.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Wow.  Do you know if it's solid gold?  I'm still saving for my RGJUC.  I still love the T Bangle.  



uhpharm01 said:


> The T square bracelet in yellow and rose gold has gone from $ 5,200 to $5,500.


----------



## uhpharm01

lovieluvslux said:


> Wow.  Do you know if it's solid gold?  I'm still saving for my RGJUC.  I still love the T Bangle.


I think it's solid gold but at the bottom of the bangle it's hollow for for the opening spring or hinge.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I noticed that the Olive leaf ring in SS went form $175 to $200.


and I know that the gold Olive Leaf has gone from $700 to $725.


----------



## nauornever

uhpharm01 said:


> and I know that the gold Olive Leaf has gone from $700 to $725.


I think a lot of pieces from this collection had a price increase. The silver earrings were 210€ a few weeks ago and are now 250€.. When I first looked at them (about two years ago) they were still 170€! Should've gotten them back then..


----------



## uhpharm01

nauornever said:


> I think a lot of pieces from this collection had a price increase. The silver earrings were 210€ a few weeks ago and are now 250€.. When I first looked at them (about two years ago) they were still 170€! Should've gotten them back then..


Oh wow.


----------



## uhpharm01

I think this  ring was $900 and now it's $925
https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...ch&trackpdp=search&trackgridpos=18&fromcid=-1

I think  this ring was $15,000 and now it's $17,000
https://www.tiffany.com/engagement/...ffany-victoria-band-ring-GRP00321?trackpdp=pr


----------



## marie132

It can be hollow and solid gold. Solid gold just means not plated. A plated bracelet can be heavier than a solid gold hollow one...


----------



## tarana6

Saw this on instagram need to confirm with my SA if it's true or not


----------



## LizO...

No,no,no......not now.......does anyone know when it will be in Germany?


----------



## Pagan

I could find no mention of a price increase anywhere but went ahead and ordered the Graffiti X small earrings in RG I’ve had my eye on. I was going to get them next month but it would annoy me to pay more so I just bit the bullet now.


----------



## SDC2003

I’m hearing rumors of another price increase in the US. Does anyone know specifics?


----------



## uhpharm01

SDC2003 said:


> I’m hearing rumors of another price increase in the US. Does anyone know specifics?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/tiffany-price-increase-thread.388222/page-57#post-32953492


----------



## viewwing

tarana6 said:


> Saw this on instagram need to confirm with my SA if it's true or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360986


Do u have updates? Is it true?


----------



## susan08

My SA said it’s true but haven’t got the list yet. Maybe not everything


----------



## SDC2003

susan08 said:


> My SA said it’s true but haven’t got the list yet. Maybe not everything



Would be so helpful to know what’s on the list. Have been eyeing a t line bracelet!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Is it true for the Tiffany UK also? Would the Atlas collection be affected?


----------



## viewwing

It happened here in USA after all.


----------



## uhpharm01

viewwing said:


> It happened here in USA after all.


Which items?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Looks like when the site is back on we might have some surprises waiting, price changes perhaps?


----------



## viewwing

uhpharm01 said:


> Which items?


I’m not sure in its entirety but those I had my eyes on went up just a little by $25-$75. Eg. smile rose gold earrings, smile n t bracelets and diamond infinity ring etc.


----------



## uhpharm01

The mobile version of their website isn't fully working yet.


----------



## emchhardy

Some items in my wish list went up - Open heart necklace, Graffiti "X" earrings, etc. - Nothing too dramatic though.


----------



## Alena21

Price Increase was big. On the Tiffany Key I liked it is 400 USD


----------



## Storm Spirit

Looks like the price increase hasn't hit the UK yet. The bracelet I want has gone up by $100 on the US site but is still the same price in GBP. The increase was less than 3% though; not as bad as I expected.


----------



## Beauty Marked

Just browsed some items on the website. Price increase has hit, I’m in CA. The RTT Heart Tag Toggle bracelet used to be $375 when I bought it about 4-5 years ago. It’s now listed at $425.


----------



## uhpharm01

Is anyone else having problems with the newsite? Thank you


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Small price decrease on the UK site on some of the items on my wish list, True wide ring down £25, for example!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

...and small increase on some silver pieces, eg Peretti Doughnut ring was £240 now £260  Some sort of reshuffle, getting rid of ‘end of collection’?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

B4gl4dy said:


> ...and small increase on some silver pieces, eg Peretti Doughnut ring was £240 now £260  Some sort of reshuffle, getting rid of ‘end of collection’?


Not sure, but the True ring is a new piece!


----------



## nauornever

B4gl4dy said:


> ...and small increase on some silver pieces, eg Peretti Doughnut ring was £240 now £260  Some sort of reshuffle, getting rid of ‘end of collection’?



I think there was a price increase on quite a lot of pieces. Especially the silver ones..


----------



## A Woman Of A Certain Age

I was thinking of buying the Tiffany T Wire Bracelet with Diamonds, Medium, 18k White Gold. Anyone have one?


----------



## Liala

Engagement rings have gone up in price too, it seems.


----------



## uhpharm01

Liala said:


> Engagement rings have gone up in price too, it seems.


Oh wow. It’s not good


----------



## LizO...

I realized some decrease on Gold items.
For example the gold knot key went down with 50€


----------



## MatAllston

A few of the items I own have gone down in price. Several of them have gone up in price but not much by 1 to 2%.


----------



## Julezah

MatAllston said:


> A few of the items I own have gone down in price. Several of them have gone up in price but not much by 1 to 2%.


Curious what has gone down?


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Julezah said:


> Curious what has gone down?


Some yellow gold pieces, like the narrow infinity ring. Not by much.


----------



## MatAllston

Julezah said:


> Curious what has gone down?


Elsa Peretti stacking diamond rings which I own and a couple of other gold pieces.


----------



## Ivylove2c

Anyone know whether the yellow diamond soleste rings change the price? I felt they are not changing but not sure


----------



## cnkaps

tarana6 said:


> Does anyone know if price increase is happening in Canada too?


Y


----------



## jessie6668

Diamondbirdie said:


> Small price decrease on the UK site on some of the items on my wish list, True wide ring down


----------



## SilverSparkles

jennylovexo said:


> Their silver prices seem to be going up pretty fast.  My BF bought me the SS heart link bracelet w/the 18K Gold heart for Christmas and it was $475 then now it's up to $550   That's a pretty big jump in about 6 months.


And  the weight of the jewellery keeps on reducing!! Its just less bang for your buck,by the day


----------



## uhpharm01

SilverSparkles said:


> And  the weight of the jewellery keeps on reducing!! Its just less bang for your buck,by the day


I agree.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SilverSparkles said:


> And  the weight of the jewellery keeps on reducing!! Its just less bang for your buck,by the day


I noticed this with Van Cleef as well.  I bought a 10 motif 2 years ago and it feels drastically heavier than the all gold 10 motif they sell today.  Even the sales associates were shocked- and yes it was bought at a boutique.


----------



## Ivylove2c

Another price rise just happened . ....... Anyone knows whether e-rings had a price rise too? Thanks!


----------



## uhpharm01

Ivylove2c said:


> Another price rise just happened . ....... Anyone knows whether e-rings had a price rise too? Thanks!


The olive leaf ring has gone up in price too
 This ring use to be $175 back in 2016 and now it's 215.00 dollars wow
https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rings/paloma-picasso-olive-leaf-band-ring-GRP06620/


----------



## viewwing

uhpharm01 said:


> The olive leaf ring has gone up in price too
> This ring use to be $175 back in 2016 and now it's 215.00 dollars wow
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rings/paloma-picasso-olive-leaf-band-ring-GRP06620/


That’s just $13 increase every year. I don’t think that’s bad.


----------



## viewwing

Ivylove2c said:


> Another price rise just happened . ....... Anyone knows whether e-rings had a price rise too? Thanks!


Which pieces are you looking at? I’ve checked the pieces I have and none have gone up. There was just a price hike in March this year...hmmm..I wonder if there’ll be another one so soon?


----------



## uhpharm01

viewwing said:


> That’s just $13 increase every year. I don’t think that’s bad.


This bracelet use to be $ 900 back in 2016 and now it's $1150.00 
https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracelets/tiffany-t-square-bracelet-GRP07772/


----------



## amateurjeweler

Is it just me or did the 2020 planners have a HUGE jump in price from 2019? I have the 2019 pocket diary and remember paying $35 for it, and can recall that both of the larger models had double digit price tags.

I don't know if it's just a coincidence or if the LVMH acquisition has already taken effect, but it feels like the "LVMHization" (huge price increases on non-precious goods with no increase in the quality of the items) has already started.

Regardless, I will not be paying nearly double for the same item from one year to the next. What a scam.


----------



## Julezah

amateurjeweler said:


> Is it just me or did the 2020 planners have a HUGE jump in price from 2019? I have the 2019 pocket diary and remember paying $35 for it, and can recall that both of the larger models had double digit price tags.
> 
> I don't know if it's just a coincidence or if the LVMH acquisition has already taken effect, but it feels like the "LVMHization" (huge price increases on non-precious goods with no increase in the quality of the items) has already started.
> 
> Regardless, I will not be paying nearly double for the same item from one year to the next. What a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610733


Wow, the leather pocket agenda was $35 last year? I find that more surprising than the current price tag. Disappointing if the price jumped that much.


----------



## sparklebunny

SilverSparkles said:


> And  the weight of the jewellery keeps on reducing!! Its just less bang for your buck,by the day



I agree too. I have an old school Tiffany heart tag bracelet (no RTT stamp), which was purchased around 2006ish and cost around $150-175 at that time (from what I can recall). I remember being impressed at the heft of the item.

More recently I’ve become a fan of their HardWear designs and was curious about the ball and chain bracelet. I got to handle it at the store but was surprised and dismayed at how lightweight it was. Yes, that particular bracelet is versatile since you can change it up, but to pay around $1,000+ for that amount of silver seems like a shameless ripoff. 

I guess I’ll just continue to enjoy my old heart tag bracelet!!


----------



## SDC2003

I just saw an ig post about a Tiffany increase on Jan 19. Anyone have any details on the increase? TIA!


----------



## Aporchuk

SDC2003 said:


> I just saw an ig post about a Tiffany increase on Jan 19. Anyone have any details on the increase? TIA!


I don’t know many details but my SA called and told me about the increase. She mentioned some of the diamond pieces will be up over $1000.


----------



## SDC2003

Aporchuk said:


> I don’t know many details but my SA called and told me about the increase. She mentioned some of the diamond pieces will be up over $1000.


Thanks for the update. Yikes a thousand sounds significant.


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

Aporchuk said:


> I don’t know many details but my SA called and told me about the increase. She mentioned some of the diamond pieces will be up over $1000.


Geez!  Does anyone know if this will include embrace wedding bands?  I was going to wait awhile to buy mine, but maybe I should hurry up and do it this weekend!


----------



## Aporchuk

LoreleiLee1953 said:


> Geez!  Does anyone know if this will include embrace wedding bands?  I was going to wait awhile to buy mine, but maybe I should hurry up and do it this weekend!


I’m not sure about the bands. We talked about Victoria line. I’m interested in their tennis bracelet and the SA mentioned it would go up 1k. It sounded some of the older items would go up.


----------



## Julezah

Aporchuk said:


> I’m not sure about the bands. We talked about Victoria line. I’m interested in their tennis bracelet and the SA mentioned it would go up 1k. It sounded some of the older items would go up.


Wow.....that’s significant.


----------



## uhpharm01

These prices increases should be interesting due to the fact the LVMH just purchased them.


----------



## Bumbles

Aporchuk said:


> I don’t know many details but my SA called and told me about the increase. She mentioned some of the diamond pieces will be up over $1000.


Damn, I knew there is always a price hike early in the year around Feb? But it seems sooner now? I want to buy the T bracelet, but undecided to get with or without diamonds. Do you know if that’s going up too and if it’s definitely 19th January? Thanks


----------



## Aporchuk

Bumbles said:


> Damn, I knew there is always a price hike early in the year around Feb? But it seems sooner now? I want to buy the T bracelet, but undecided to get with or without diamonds. Do you know if that’s going up too and if it’s definitely 19th January? Thanks


I’m not sure about the t bracelet. It sounded like it would be an overall price increase. Unfortunately, I don’t have any more info. We only discussed the specific item I was interested in, the Victoria tennis bracelet. I do know the prices will go up Jan 19 in the US.


----------



## znaifeh

Aporchuk said:


> I’m not sure about the t bracelet. It sounded like it would be an overall price increase. Unfortunately, I don’t have any more info. We only discussed the specific item I was interested in, the Victoria tennis bracelet. I do know the prices will go up Jan 19 in the US.



This is the same information I received, an overall price increase on almost all pieces. Didn't appear to be a set % across the board, but also didn't inquire about that piece of information.


----------



## znaifeh

uhpharm01 said:


> These prices increases should be interesting due to the fact the LVMH just purchased them.



Agree, wonder if the increases will begin to occur on the same cycle/frequency as other LVMH brands.


----------



## Bumbles

Aporchuk said:


> I’m not sure about the t bracelet. It sounded like it would be an overall price increase. Unfortunately, I don’t have any more info. We only discussed the specific item I was interested in, the Victoria tennis bracelet. I do know the prices will go up Jan 19 in the US.


Oh no! That’s for the response though. I’m in Australia and I know normally around February there is a price increase so I’m hoping the 19th Jan doesn’t apply here. I’m undecided abt which bracelet to get so I’m hoping to decide this weekend and can buy it this weekend. I just hope we don’t get the price increase till after I buy. Hears hoping! Wish me luck as I’m not able to get into the store til the weekend.


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

I ended up being snowed in yesterday, but I’m very relieved to see the embrace band has not gone up in price.  Phew!


----------



## USCGirlie

Just looked up some of the items I own as well as the ones I had on my wishlist -- all of them have had price increases. Yikes, especially since we're expecting more on a regular basis given the LVMH acquisition.


----------



## LoreleiLee1953

I’ve always wanted the Schlumberger Lynn pendant.  Looks like it went up $100 to $2400


----------



## SDC2003

Tiffany t Line went up. T Square bangle with diamonds went up by 500. That’s a thousand increase over the past year. Ouch!


----------



## MmeHulot

uhpharm01 said:


> This bracelet use to be $ 900 back in 2016 and now it's $1150.00
> https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/bracelets/tiffany-t-square-bracelet-GRP07772/


And now it’s $1250


----------



## uhpharm01

MmeHulot said:


> And now it’s $1250


I agree. Ouch!!


----------



## viewwing

This increase seems to be quite significant. The Victoria earrings I got went up by us$200! Whew glad I got it before.


----------



## lolakitten

I was told in Canada, price increase was happening Friday - tomorrow.


----------



## Bumbles

lolakitten said:


> I was told in Canada, price increase was happening Friday - tomorrow.


Oh no,... seems like it’s slowly going to other regions


----------



## Silversnob

Was told the same by my SA yesterday ,Canada is on the 24th,she also mentioned that not all times will have increase however T line and Hardware collection will go up significantly


----------



## lolakitten

Silversnob said:


> Was told the same by my SA yesterday ,Canada is on the 24th,she also mentioned that not all times will have increase however T line and Hardware collection will go up significantly


I just peeked online and the few things (not T or Hardware) I was looking at hadn’t changed... yet. Fingers crossed it’s not a significant jump on most things! 
Figures they’d do it just before Valentine’s Day though


----------



## lolakitten

Well it happened in Canada, everything I was looking at jumped $100-150 this afternoon.


----------



## MatAllston

Looks like none of the EP pieces have gone up. Picasso pieces went up by 5%. Several pieces didn’t have an increase. The rest went up between 3 to 9%. These are based on the pieces that I own.


----------



## Silversnob

YG ball ring went up by 165 CAD


----------



## tam0o

Would you guys happen to know if price increases happen on engagement rings also?


----------



## viewwing

tam0o said:


> Would you guys happen to know if price increases happen on engagement rings also?


No..they usually don’t, but may fluctuate depending on gold and diamond market prices.


----------



## MatAllston

tam0o said:


> Would you guys happen to know if price increases happen on engagement rings also?


I got my ring 14 years ago and I just checked the price online with the exact same stats, it has gone up by 53%.


----------



## louissearch19

Was there a price increase on the Tiffany hardwear link bracelet - small links?  I thought it was around $500 ish but now it’s $600?  Thanks


----------



## Helloviuviu

Does anyone know the price of this necklace in SGD? Thank youu

https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/necklaces-pendants/elsa-peretti-open-heart-pendant-GRP10245/


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

With other brands under the LVMH umbrella announcing price increases in the coming days, anyone heard anything along these lines for Tiffany from their SAs?


----------



## tiffany0704

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> With other brands under the LVMH umbrella announcing price increases in the coming days, anyone heard anything along these lines for Tiffany from their SAs?



I think they already did, I checked out the prices in April and it already went up compare to Christmas 2019. Had a cocktail ring from $1350 to $1500 and another ring from $8200 to $8600. Would be a surprise if they do it again soon, probably towards the end of the year?


----------



## viewwing

tiffany0704 said:


> I think they already did, I checked out the prices in April and it already went up compare to Christmas 2019. Had a cocktail ring from $1350 to $1500 and another ring from $8200 to $8600. Would be a surprise if they do it again soon, probably towards the end of the year?


The last increase was in March.


----------



## viewwing

MatAllston said:


> I got my ring 14 years ago and I just checked the price online with the exact same stats, it has gone up by 53%.


That’s about 4% increase per year. Looks like an angel comparing to Chanel!  I think that increase is quite reasonable.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Does anyone know if Tiffany’s is fully back open? My boyfriend bought me the diamond solitaire pendant necklace and when I last spoke to my SA we talked about me sending it back in for a different chain. I don’t want to bother her if they haven’t reopened. It was a special order.


----------



## cissy54

The small T Smile necklace also went up to $800 from $750 last year...


----------



## paula3boys

Rumored price increase to occur next Sunday or September 1st


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

Not another one


----------



## cissy54

Oh no! What about the new T1 collection?? Is that also subject to this price increase? 


paula3boys said:


> Rumored price increase to occur next Sunday or September 1st


----------



## paula3boys

cissy54 said:


> Oh no! What about the new T1 collection?? Is that also subject to this price increase?


From what I hear it is a blanket increase on all items


----------



## uhpharm01

paula3boys said:


> From what I hear it is a blanket increase on all items


Did the LVMH purchase of Tiffany go through yet?


----------



## paula3boys

uhpharm01 said:


> Did the LVMH purchase of Tiffany go through yet?


Last I knew LVMH was trying to renegotiate (lowball Tiffany). 

When I search, the most recent update is June 18th- "In a statement, LVMH said its board of directors met to discuss the proposed deal with attention on the development of the coronavirus pandemic and potential impacts the results and perspectives of Tiffany & Co could have on LVMH".








						LVMH takes fresh look at Tiffany & Co acquisition - Retail Gazette
					

Tiffany & Co has announced it has received additional regulatory approval for its acquisition by French luxury giant LVMH.




					www.retailgazette.co.uk


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

paula3boys said:


> From what I hear it is a blanket increase on all items


How annoying. Is this the first time they’ve done it twice in one year? I’m sure there was one back in Jan/Feb.


----------



## paula3boys

plsreturntotiffanyandco said:


> How annoying. Is this the first time they’ve done it twice in one year? I’m sure there was one back in Jan/Feb.


It is to my knowledge (but I could be wrong). However, at least they aren't like LV, who will soon have its 6th increase since October 2019.


----------



## plsreturntotiffanyandco

paula3boys said:


> It is to my knowledge (but I could be wrong). However, at least they aren't like LV, who will soon have its 6th increase since October 2019.


No.. but who can say what will happen after the merger?


----------



## cheremushki

Seems to be trend... All collections?


----------



## MmeHulot

The price increase has hit. It’s $25-$75 on the items I’ve been watching.


----------



## palmbeachpink

thank YOU so much for head's up - was planning on going this week for small silver bone cuff but have not made it in yet + online it went up to 1100 from 995, over 10% increase (thought it was 950 but store said 995, perhaps 950 was January price) just called my local store said they would honor "old price" still tomorrow, def call a store if you plan to make purchase asap! have a great w/e!


----------



## viewwing

I just came back from the store and all pieces are now selling at the new price. Seems the system only allows them to ring up the new prices.

FYI - there are no increases on infinity and Picasso graffiti pieces. Also no increases on metro and soleste wedding bands


----------



## palmbeachpink

viewwing said:


> I just came back from the store and all pieces are now selling at the new price. Seems the system only allows them to ring up the new prices.
> 
> FYI - there are no increases on infinity and Picasso graffiti pieces.



she confirmed "old" price of cuff w/manager - also, she said if for any reason I can't get to store they can take my order by phone - will find out for sure tomorrow, they closed at 5 otherwise would have gone today


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I just checked on the prices of the necklaces from Paper Flowers collection that I had tried on earlier this month. They went up by $100. I'm so glad I was able to buy mine before the price increase.

ETA: It seems only the rose gold had a price increase as the all platinum prices did not change.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Double check if your store can ring at the old price. There is a considerable increase on Victoria items. For example, Small Victoria Earrings went from $5,800 to $6,400.


----------



## viewwing

palmbeachpink said:


> she confirmed "old" price of cuff w/manager - also, she said if for any reason I can't get to store they can take my order by phone - will find out for sure tomorrow, they closed at 5 otherwise would have gone today


It’s great if your SA made special arrangements for you! That’s awesome!


----------



## palmbeachpink

Violet Bleu said:


> Double check if your store can ring at the old price. There is a considerable increase on Victoria items. For example, Small Victoria Earrings went from $5,800 to $6,400.


wow, 10%+ increase


----------



## Violet Bleu

palmbeachpink said:


> wow, 10%+ increase


Yeah, the increase on the Victoria items is insane! I was checking out some of the earrings in the line and was pretty shocked to be honest! Even the SA was puzzled!


----------



## palmbeachpink

makes me wonder if LVMH is trying to get to Richemont (VCA + Cartier) type levels and/or price of gold has gone through roof - in 2020, low of $1476 and high (aug 6) of $2071 - silver in 2020; low $12.14, high $28.40 and platinum has remained pretty flat - could kick myself for not buying in market, ugh


----------



## palmbeachpink

thankfully went at open as long line outside when left - all good on "old price" + no problem w/system - happy to finally have bone cuff, love it!


----------



## viewwing

cissy54 said:


> Oh no! What about the new T1 collection?? Is that also subject to this price increase?


Yes, unfortunately T1 has gone up.


----------



## cissy54

I went in to the boutique and found that their price tags hadn’t been updated to reflect the new price, which became effective in their computer 8/29. My SA was very nice to honor the old price for me and I am happy to go home with my T1 ring with diamonds.


----------



## viewwing

cissy54 said:


> I went in to the boutique and found that their price tags hadn’t been updated to reflect the new price, which became effective in their computer 8/29. My SA was very nice to honor the old price for me and I am happy to go home with my T1 ring with diamonds.


yay! So lucky! How do u like the T1 ring? I just got it too!


----------



## nygal50

I just checked my Tiffany Embrace wedding band price and it went from 6,400 to 6,700! Thankfully I purchased my preowned at now more than half the selling price new. I am in the market for a plain, 2mm platinum band now.  I haven't checked the price on it but I assume it wet up as well!


----------



## choco30

nygal50 said:


> I just checked my Tiffany Embrace wedding band price and it went from 6,400 to 6,700! Thankfully I purchased my preowned at now more than half the selling price new. I am in the market for a plain, 2mm platinum band now.  I haven't checked the price on it but I assume it wet up as well!



May i ask if this is CAD or USD? We are planning to buy our wedding ring bands later this year... wasnt expecting another price increase so fast!


----------



## nygal50

choco30 said:


> May i ask if this is CAD or USD? We are planning to buy our wedding ring bands later this year... wasnt expecting another price increase so fast!


USD! Thankfully the plain, platinum wedding band I wanted did not go up in price so I just ordered it.


----------



## choco30

nygal50 said:


> USD! Thankfully the plain, platinum wedding band I wanted did not go up in price so I just ordered it.



Thanks! I havent seen the prices on the CAD website change yet for the bands that I am considering.. but going to reach out to my SA and buy them before the prices do increase!


----------



## cissy54

viewwing said:


> yay! So lucky! How do u like the T1 ring? I just got it too!


Love it so much! With the unsymmetrical design, I’d like to think I can wear it in two ways


----------



## Angel_bunny

Prices haven't gone up in UK yet.


----------



## MatAllston

I just checked the Canadian site and the prices have gone up. I quickly checked a few diamond pieces I own and they have gone up between 2-10%.


----------



## fancake

I got the Lynn ring and necklace back in July at $2400 and $2500 now the prices gone up to $2800 and $2900.


----------



## paula3boys

palmbeachpink said:


> makes me wonder if LVMH is trying to get to Richemont (VCA + Cartier) type levels and/or price of gold has gone through roof - in 2020, low of $1476 and high (aug 6) of $2071 - silver in 2020; low $12.14, high $28.40 and platinum has remained pretty flat - could kick myself for not buying in market, ugh


LVMH doesn't own Tiffany yet


----------



## palmbeachpink

did not realize what stage it was at but not happening, wow! 

"What was slated to be the largest deal to date for LVMH Moët Hennessy Louis Vuitton is a no-go. The Paris-based luxury goods conglomerate revealed on Wednesday that it is backing out of the $16.2 billion deal it reached in November 2019 to acquire Tiffany & Co."

https://www.thefashionlaw.com/tiffa...lly-pulling-out-of-their-16-2-billion-merger/


----------



## keodi

paula3boys said:


> LVMH doesn't own Tiffany yet


Thank goodness! I hope this falls through..


----------



## uhpharm01

keodi said:


> Thank goodness! I hope this falls through..


It did. 
*LVMH scraps $16.2 billion deal with Tiffany*
PUBLISHED WED, SEP 9 20207:30 AM EDT UPDATED WED, SEP 9 20202:38 PM EDT



			https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/09/lvmh-scraps-16point2-billion-deal-with-tiffany.html


----------



## keodi

uhpharm01 said:


> It did.
> *LVMH scraps $16.2 billion deal with Tiffany*
> PUBLISHED WED, SEP 9 20207:30 AM EDT UPDATED WED, SEP 9 20202:38 PM EDT
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/09/09/lvmh-scraps-16point2-billion-deal-with-tiffany.html


Thank Goodness!!!!


----------



## Honeymoon

I bought the smallest embrace band last weekend and was sad to see it had gone up to $4000 from $3900.  Not a huge deal, but I wish I wouldn’t have procrastinated in buying it.


----------



## Starlights3

I overheard the SA tell another customer that there is likely going to be a price increase very soon. This was was in the Sydney store yesterday.


----------



## paula3boys

Starlights3 said:


> I overheard the SA tell another customer that there is likely going to be a price increase very soon. This was was in the Sydney store yesterday.


The US just had one in September. Not sure about other countries.


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all, do any of you recall what the previous price was for the T1 Narrow Diamond Ring? Also, do any of you know if the T Bar Earrings went up in price too (and if so what the previous price was?)

Thank you!


----------



## viewwing

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all, do any of you recall what the previous price was for the T1 Narrow Diamond Ring? Also, do any of you know if the T Bar Earrings went up in price too (and if so what the previous price was?)
> 
> Thank you!



T1 narrowdiamond ring was usd1500 prior to the latest price increase. Not sure about the earrings.


----------



## USCGirlie

viewwing said:


> T1 narrowdiamond ring was usd1500 prior to the latest price increase. Not sure about the earrings.



Thanks very much! Oof, that's a large price increase especially for a new collection.


----------



## viewwing

USCGirlie said:


> Thanks very much! Oof, that's a large price increase especially for a new collection.


Yeah this last increase was brutal. Well there shouldn’t be any more increases until next year. I think there were already two this year.  The narrow T1 diamond ring is so pretty! Are u gonna get it? Here’s mine for your inspiration.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hello - can anybody tell me if these Signature Pearls pieces go up in price in September? And if so, how much? Seems like this last one was significant...

Please and thank you so much 






						Tiffany Signature® Pearls pendant in 18k white gold with a pearl and a diamond. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com
				









						Tiffany Signature® Pearls Stud Earrings in White Gold with Diamonds, 7-7.5 mm | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## pandalover1119

paula3boys said:


> The US just had one in September. Not sure about other countries.


Is the US price increase on all items or just certain things?


----------



## k5ml3k

pandalover1119 said:


> Is the US price increase on all items or just certain things?


I was told that the Signature Pearls didn’t get an increase and that only some of the items increase in price.


----------



## lolakitten

Was there a recent price increase (last few days) in Canada? I’m just checking online a few holiday gifts (not jewelry) that I was going to pick up and a few things went up by quite a bit since last week


----------



## Amormoi

lolakitten said:


> Was there a recent price increase (last few days) in Canada? I’m just checking online a few holiday gifts (not jewelry) that I was going to pick up and a few things went up by quite a bit since last week


I was just looking at the site to pick up some gifts and the price did go up for alot of prices


----------



## arianaf

ahh seriously


----------



## viewwing

nothing happening in USA


----------



## tarana6

lolakitten said:


> Was there a recent price increase (last few days) in Canada? I’m just checking online a few holiday gifts (not jewelry) that I was going to pick up and a few things went up by quite a bit since last week


I noticed jewelery and a few other things on my wishlist went up in price in September. Haven't seen any other increases since.


----------



## lolakitten

It wasn’t jewelry, it was holiday stuff. The bear ornament, and the brown bear were the two items I was looking at specifically.


----------



## Wwoman10013

I was in the store today and learned there is an increase this month from the SA.  There werent many choices left in the store and I prefer to purchase in person.  Now I like...buy now online and figure it out later.


----------



## SDC2003

Wwoman10013 said:


> I was in the store today and learned there is an increase this month from the SA.  There werent many choices left in the store and I prefer to purchase in person.  Now I like...buy now online and figure it out later.


Oh drat. They do seem to have price increases in February. I think they’ve done it for several years in a row now. Perhaps it’s time to visit my boutique! I’ve had my eye on a t ring.


----------



## paula3boys

Now that LVMH owns them, they will probably have increases as often as LV (from October 2019-2020 they had 7)


----------



## Wwoman10013

paula3boys said:


> Now that LVMH owns them, they will probably have increases as often as LV (from October 2019-2020 they had 7)


Exactly!  trying hard not to panic buy.  I got a couple of items on my wishlist then my chanel SA says my 21p bag is in.  ban island for me.


----------



## Wwoman10013

SDC2003 said:


> Oh drat. They do seem to have price increases in February. I think they’ve done it for several years in a row now. Perhaps it’s time to visit my boutique! I’ve had my eye on a t ring.


what has been the increase historically?  curious how it will differ with LVMH now....  I got the double strand hardwear in silver since they didnt have the 18” in YG.  Not sure if I shouldve just ordered it rather than going with what I went home with.


----------



## Bumbles

I’ve been eyeing the t wire bracket with diamonds. Maybe it’s time to get it?!


----------



## sosauce

Bumbles said:


> I’ve been eyeing the t wire bracket with diamonds. Maybe it’s time to get it?!


Yes. Do it. I just bought the medium T smile diamond pendant because of the upcoming price increase. I didn’t want to spend $5,100 until next month, but I guess it’s an early purchase, lol.


----------



## Wwoman10013

Bumbles said:


> I’ve been eyeing the t wire bracket with diamonds. Maybe it’s time to get it?!


The SA said likely all will go up.


----------



## Wwoman10013

sosauce said:


> Yes. Do it. I just bought the medium T smile diamond pendant because of the upcoming price increase. I didn’t want to spend $5,100 until next month, but I guess it’s an early purchase, lol.


I’m thinking the same plus tax on it. At this point....it’s almost March.


----------



## SDC2003

Wwoman10013 said:


> what has been the increase historically?  curious how it will differ with LVMH now....  I got the double strand hardwear in silver since they didnt have the 18” in YG.  Not sure if I shouldve just ordered it rather than going with what I went home with.


I can’t speak for all the lines but my t bangle which was 11500 two years ago is now 13500.


----------



## lolakitten

I noticed the prices of a couple things went up. Not many, but for example the hardware medium bracelet in gold went up by a lot! I don’t remember the exact former price, but it was around $4k (CAD and now it’s almost $5k


----------



## chaerimk

My SA said that she is not seeing any big markup in the next 3 to 6 months because they only did one recently. However, she thinks the increase will be significant when it happens since Tiffany is going to try to go upmarket. If there is a piece you want now, buy it. Also, they have already started to phase out some collections such as the Atlas Pierce collection. There is very limited stock left.


----------



## kfarrel2

I think the T1 rings went up, the small with diamonds is 1700 (I believe it was 1600) and the small plain gold is 990 (I think they were 900).


----------



## chaerimk

kfarrel2 said:


> I think the T1 rings went up, the small with diamonds is 1700 (I believe it was 1600) and the small plain gold is 990 (I think they were 900).


Oh wow, yeah it did. I just got my T1 wire hinge bangle the other week and it was 3,400 and now 3,600. I am glad I got it when it was lower price. who would know how much the collection will be by end of year. I think the T1 actually very popular since they start at a very good price for the weight of gold. i.e the T Wide wire bracelet is only 15g but cost $3,300 while the T1 hinge bangle is at 21g and only cost $3,400, at the time.


----------



## lolakitten

My SA in Canada confirmed a price increase for end of day March 4. She didn’t know what or how much, but she thinks it will be across the board.


----------



## chaerimk

lolakitten said:


> My SA in Canada confirmed a price increase for end of day March 4. She didn’t know what or how much, but she thinks it will be across the board.


I just text my SA in USA and she said the price increase just happened this week but only for some items. This was unexpected even for her.


----------



## MooMooVT

I just noticed the T1 bracelet I wanted went from $2,000 to $2,100. Not the end of the world but noticeable none the less. (USA)


----------



## chaerimk

I think this happens all across LVMH. LV, Dior, Celine, Bvlgari just got a price increase in Feb, too. LVMH is trying to get back that $$ buying Tiffany. lol.


----------



## chrissiewong

My Tiffany SA told me that they will have a price increase on March 5 for around 10%. Not sure if it’s real or not because 10% is a lot!


----------



## Wwoman10013

MooMooVT said:


> I just noticed the T1 bracelet I wanted went from $2,000 to $2,100. Not the end of the world but noticeable none the less. (USA)



same as a t ring with the turquoise and diamonds in WG.  went from 2100 to 2200 USD this week.  I have been trying to think before I buy so the prices go up and I still want it.


----------



## Bumbles

Anyone notice the t bracelet with diamonds go up?


----------



## chaerimk

Bumbles said:


> Anyone notice the t bracelet with diamonds go up?


Depend on which one you are looking at. The T wire flexible bracelets, all went up about 100 to 200. The T squared pave diamond did not went up.


----------



## Bumbles

chaerimk said:


> Depend on which one you are looking at. The T wire flexible bracelets, all went up about 100 to 200. The T squared pave diamond did not went up.


Ah ok. Do you know when it went up? I’m looking at getting the wire bracelets either with or without diamonds. Thanks so much


----------



## chaerimk

Bumbles said:


> Ah ok. Do you know when it went up? I’m looking at getting the wire bracelets either with or without diamonds. Thanks so much


Are you locate in the US? the price went up just this week for US and looks like next week for Canada.


----------



## Bumbles

chaerimk said:


> Are you locate in the US? the price went up just this week for US and looks like next week for Canada.


I’m in Australia. Haven’t noticed anything yet.... lol yet being the keyword


----------



## chaerimk

Bumbles said:


> I’m in Australia. Haven’t noticed anything yet.... lol yet being the keyword


I would say, if you can, get it now rather than betting on price increase as it  already happened in US and will soon in Canada. It will come to others eventually.


----------



## ellim

Is there a date for Europe price increase? I want to buy soon.


----------



## chocolux

Is there a price increase for USA on March 5? Or is that only for Canada?


----------



## chaerimk

chocolux said:


> Is there a price increase for USA on March 5? Or is that only for Canada?


Only Canada. US already happened.


----------



## choco30

The few pieces that I was looking at in the T collection went up by $150 for Canada


----------



## Wwoman10013

chocolux said:


> Is there a price increase for USA on March 5? Or is that only for Canada?


I doubt the US price increase is done....


----------



## nicelynn

I emailed our local Tiffany store today and the SA said the price would go up tomorrow? I missed his email about the piece I was ready to buy, not sure if I’d have to pay extra tomorrow...keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Monoi

nicelynn said:


> I emailed our local Tiffany store today and the SA said the price would go up tomorrow? I missed his email about the piece I was ready to buy, not sure if I’d have to pay extra tomorrow...keep my fingers crossed.




where are u located? I want to get something this year but we are still in a lockdown here in the Netherlands.


----------



## LizO...

For Germany I saw some items are increased some are lower in price.
For example the golden knot Key was 1100€ and is now 1050€.
The small Gold t Smile necklace was 940€ and is now 970€.


----------



## nicelynn

Monoi said:


> where are u located? I want to get something this year but we are still in a lockdown here in the Netherlands.


I’m in the states. I just made the purchase. The manager was nice enough to honor the price before increase.


----------



## Monoi

nicelynn said:


> I’m in the states. I just made the purchase. The manager was nice enough to honor the price before increase.



Thats great, good for u. Hope u enjoy it.

I just checked the website the bracelet I want cost 20 euros more now...its so frustrating cuz we are in lockdown and I want to try it on first not order it online...

luckily 20 euros is do able but still...all these increases everywhere...wish they also increased our paycheck.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I just checked the Canadian website and it seems that the whole hardwear line went up in price. I’ve been looking at the bracelets and they went up by $250. Not too sure if there will be an increase on the other lines soon; does anyone know?


----------



## Aporchuk

Swe3tGirl said:


> I just checked the Canadian website and it seems that the whole hardwear line went up in price. I’ve been looking at the bracelets and they went up by $250. Not too sure if there will be an increase on the other lines soon; does anyone know?
> [/QUOTE
> I just checked the US site and most of the hardwear pieces went up $200 or so.


----------



## meowkittycat

Australia definitely had price rises. I think it may have been in March. T1 narrow ring with half diamonds was $2750 but it's up to $2900. That's the only piece of jewellery I have my eye on at Tiffany.


----------



## emeng_z

Could anyone share intel on how often Tiffany increases prices? Googled but did not find any useful information. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Loverofpink

emeng_z said:


> Could anyone share intel on how often Tiffany increases prices? Googled but did not find any useful information. Any input would be appreciated.



Well according to my SA in Singapore, tiffany typically raise prices twice a year. Classic pieces will almost always be affected by the increase. There is no set timing exactly when but my SA says usually once in the beginning and the other mid - 3rd quarter of the year. But it could change any moment so you never know.


----------



## viewwing

emeng_z said:


> Could anyone share intel on how often Tiffany increases prices? Googled but did not find any useful information. Any input would be appreciated.


theyve been raising prices the past few years in March to April period and sept to nov period. This is in the USA.


----------



## JewelleryBagAholic

We've had a price increase in Germany as well. I ordered the Micro Link bracelet at the beginning of  April for 410€ and it went up 40€. Some other stuff has been increased, too.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Yesterday Tiffany had a price adjustment on most of their pieces; and it’s NOT an increase! The price reductions were more substantial on the big ticket pieces. I was anticipating on an increase so I just purchased a T1 narrow gold bangle and the price reduced by $300. My SA was kind enough to honour the reduction for me. This is in Canada btw.


----------



## cheremushki

Swe3tGirl said:


> Yesterday Tiffany had a price adjustment on most of their pieces; and it’s NOT an increase! The price reductions were more substantial on the big ticket pieces. I was anticipating on an increase so I just purchased a T1 narrow gold bangle and the price reduced by $300. My SA was kind enough to honour the reduction for me. This is in Canada btw.



300 is big!


----------



## MatAllston

Swe3tGirl said:


> Yesterday Tiffany had a price adjustment on most of their pieces; and it’s NOT an increase! The price reductions were more substantial on the big ticket pieces. I was anticipating on an increase so I just purchased a T1 narrow gold bangle and the price reduced by $300. My SA was kind enough to honour the reduction for me. This is in Canada btw.



Thanks for sharing this. I checked a few pieces of what I own on the Canadian site and the prices have gone up in instead of down:

Earrings: $4,800, up from $4,700
Ring: $6,400, up from $6,350
Bracelet: $19,500, up from $19,400

I didn’t check the rest of the items yet but these pieces have gone up.


----------



## xnatty

The T bracelet I wanted went from C$5,600 (or $5,400, can't remember) to C$5,050. So glad I waited! I guess it really depends on each item.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Swe3tGirl said:


> Yesterday Tiffany had a price adjustment on most of their pieces; and it’s NOT an increase! The price reductions were more substantial on the big ticket pieces. I was anticipating on an increase so I just purchased a T1 narrow gold bangle and the price reduced by $300. My SA was kind enough to honour the reduction for me. This is in Canada btw.


What?!! I have my eye on the T1 bangle as well! Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I noticed that the pieces from Paloma Picasso went up. For example the large love graffiti ring in yellow gold I was eyeing was $740 and now it’s $760. Some collections such as the Aria or the Victoria lines didn’t change much. The T collection and Hardwear reduced prices. 



MatAllston said:


> Thanks for sharing this. I checked a few pieces of what I own on the Canadian site and the prices have gone up in instead of down:
> 
> Earrings: $4,800, up from $4,700
> Ring: $6,400, up from $6,350
> Bracelet: $19,500, up from $19,400
> 
> I didn’t check the rest of the items yet but these pieces have gone up.


----------



## viewwing

All wedding bands have gone up $100 to $200. This is in the US.


----------



## cheremushki

DBTY & Paloma hearts went up 200-300


----------



## A Woman Of A Certain Age

After Tiffany's recent "Not Your Mother's Tiffany" ad campaign, I won't be shopping there anymore. What a blatant insult to their older customers and denegrating thier own history.


----------



## lulu212121

Was there an increase recently? I just checked the price of the 18k mini heart key necklace and it's $900! I bought one for my daughter as a graduation gift and it was $750, i think.


----------



## cheremushki

lulu212121 said:


> Was there an increase recently? I just checked the price of the 18k mini heart key necklace and it's $900! I bought one for my daughter as a graduation gift and it was $750, i think.


Seems like couple months back.  That was on my wishlist as well and in Canada it's now 1k.
Oh wait, I read it wrong.  Mine is mini heart.  But now I want to see which one is mini heart key  LOL


----------



## lulu212121

cheremushki said:


> Seems like couple months back.  That was on my wishlist as well and in Canada it's now 1k.


Thanks for the reply. I'm going to have to comb through my wishlist now.


----------



## viewwing

lulu212121 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I'm going to have to comb through my wishlist now.


Expect price increases to be more regular and often now. They also seem to be increasing prices on random pieces anytime they like with no fixed date or collection.


----------



## ChanelCartier

viewwing said:


> Expect price increases to be more regular and often now. They also seem to be increasing prices on random pieces anytime they like with no fixed date or collection.


The little beaded heart bracelet in silver is $200.00 now! Not worth it to me.


----------



## cathi

ChanelCartier said:


> The little beaded heart bracelet in silver is $200.00 now! Not worth it to me.


Actually it jumped to 225 just today as I went in to purchase a few bracelets after looking a few days ago when they were still 200.


----------



## cheremushki

cathi said:


> Actually it jumped to 225 just today as I went in to purchase a few bracelets after looking a few days ago when they were still 200.


wow.  It's same timing as LV..


----------



## andreaea

Hi! I’m new to this thread. I decided to Join because Ive noticed that Tiffany has increased its price so much! I wonder if they will go down a bit? Ive been eyeing this necklace. $230 last I saw now it’s up of $295 and that’s a lot (without tax yet) 

Now I’m debating wether it’s worth it to purchase due to price increase.


----------



## cheremushki

andreaea said:


> Hi! I’m new to this thread. I decided to Join because Ive noticed that Tiffany has increased its price so much! I wonder if they will go down a bit? Ive been eyeing this necklace. $230 last I saw now it’s up of $295 and that’s a lot (without tax yet)
> 
> Now I’m debating wether it’s worth it to purchase due to price increase.



I'm not sure if decrease is possible.. Silver price, like gold, has been going up quiet a lot due to covid.   As far as "worth".. only you will be able to discern this.


----------



## _vee

In Canada, the Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet went up from 260 to 295, a 13% increase. I also noticed the one I got (in Tiffany Blue) is no longer on the website, but there is a new version of it with a diamond, for 455.


----------



## hlzpenguin

_vee said:


> In Canada, the Return to Tiffany Bead Bracelet went up from 260 to 295, a 13% increase. I also noticed the one I got (in Tiffany Blue) is no longer on the website, but there is a new version of it with a diamond, for 455.


Yes. I heard they are going to discontinue some silver pieces in that line and replace with diamonds and of course price increases because of diamonds.


----------



## sandra w

andreaea said:


> Hi! I’m new to this thread. I decided to Join because Ive noticed that Tiffany has increased its price so much! I wonder if they will go down a bit? Ive been eyeing this necklace. $230 last I saw now it’s up of $295 and that’s a lot (without tax yet)
> 
> Now I’m debating wether it’s worth it to purchase due to price increase.


hi. keep in mind that ef goes up in price. ...food..gold..silver...energie..toys...


----------



## lv in yyc

The silver mini hearts necklace did go up in price from C$235. Anyone knows if the gold one also went up? The price I see right now is C$1,400, anyone knows what it was before the increase?


----------



## airjordan559

Wow


----------



## lill_canele

viewwing said:


> Expect price increases to be more regular and often now. They also seem to be increasing prices on random pieces anytime they like with no fixed date or collection.



Agree, ever since LVHM took over, they have been having more frequent price increases.
They've also quietly discontinued some older collections that may have not been doing well in sales and putting them in the employee sale.


----------



## sosauce

The gold Elsa Peretti scorpion necklace is $20,000 in 2021, when two years ago it was $12,000.

Also, the “basic” Schlumberger bird on a rock brooches in Citrine and Amethyst are $50,000 now. Last year, they were still $30,000


----------



## sandra w

wooow,              thats more than making in shares


----------



## ElizaGray

sosauce said:


> The gold Elsa Peretti scorpion necklace is $20,000 in 2021, when two years ago it was $12,000.
> 
> Also, the “basic” Schlumberger bird on a rock brooches in Citrine and Amethyst are $50,000 now. Last year, they were still $30,000
> 
> View attachment 5283946
> View attachment 5283947


I was told and read that Schlumberger is going to be the main inspiration, even for designing stores -they are getting rid of the T collection asap.  I invested now before it goes up even more.


----------



## sandra w

As we can see, all jewelry goes up in price ,keep your handmade stuff that wil be priceless in the future....


----------



## viewwing

sandra w said:


> As we can see, all jewelry goes up in price ,keep your handmade stuff that wil be priceless in the future....


Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## sandra w

what we see is that specialized handcraft work is  become extinct.  and labour hours are going up , raw materials  are going up aswell in prices


----------



## BPC

sandra w said:


> As we can see, all jewelry goes up in price ,keep your handmade stuff that wil be priceless in the future....



The price increase has more to do with LVMH buying Tiffany and trying to compete with Cartier, VCA than anything else. 

All jewelry does not go up in price. Handmade stuff made by local jewelers will not be priceless in the future.  
Well, maybe to the person who owns it. And even then, only if there's sentimental reasons attached to the piece.


----------



## sandra w

As you can see we have two different opinions here....BPC says  : All jewelry does not go up in price.

Future will tell........


----------



## xnatty

From my SA in Canada


----------



## etoile de mer

ElizaGray said:


> I was told and read that Schlumberger is going to be the main inspiration, even for designing stores -they are getting rid of the T collection asap.  I invested now before it goes up even more.



I would love if they looked more toward Schlumberger for inspiration!  His designs were so beautiful, elegant, and creative. I know the T collection is popular, but I've never been drawn to it. Would not be sad to see it go.


----------



## FP03

Price increase already happened on some items in the US. My SA didn't even know, it was already in the system, only caught it when she rang me up.


----------



## bzzztobee

Does anybody know what is the % of increase on items?


----------



## Mayacamas

bzzztobee said:


> Does anybody know what is the % of increase on items?


The % is variable, on average from 10-15%, however, Schlumberger is taking the biggest increase- 25 to 80% increase.


----------



## sandra w

We see multiple price risers on our website aswell , on new and secondhand jewelry.......


----------



## lulu212121

I don't see increases in the items I looked at (USA). The 18k Mini Key necklace is still $900. It was $7?? last Spring . I haven't looked at silver or the artist brands. Scarves are still the same price.


----------



## lulu212121

etoile de mer said:


> I would love if they looked more toward Schlumberger for inspiration!  His designs were so beautiful, elegant, and creative. I know the T collection is popular, but I've never been drawn to it. Would not be sad to see it go.


I agree! The resale on Schlumberger seems to hold its value.


----------



## SDC2003

ElizaGray said:


> I was told and read that Schlumberger is going to be the main inspiration, even for designing stores -they are getting rid of the T collection asap.  I invested now before it goes up even more.


Really surprising Tiffany would eliminate its entire t collection. I heard some of the old styles would go away but not the whole collection.


----------



## kfarrel2

Prices going up Monday! (USA) according to my SA.


----------



## lovejewels79

SDC2003 said:


> Really surprising Tiffany would eliminate its entire t collection. I heard some of the old styles would go away but not the whole collection.



actually i feel that the T collection seems quite popular hence dont understand why they would wanna get rid of it?


----------



## purselovah91

how much is the hardware line increasing?


----------



## mixlv

I've been looking at the Tiffany Hardware medium bracelet in silver and saw on instagram that prices are going on tomorrow.  It's $725 right now.  Think I'll order it tonight.  Here's the article about the price increase - not a lot of details right now but the beaded bracelets are set to double in price??
https://www.********.com/boptalk/topic/news-tiffany-co-price-increase-coming-soon


----------



## mixlv

purselovah91 said:


> how much is the hardware line increasing?


That's what I'm wondering too.  Do I pull the trigger and order a hardware bracelet tonight?  It's 725 right now but how much will it be in a few hours?


----------



## SDC2003

Price increase happened. Most appear around the 10% range but wow major increases on schlumberger.


----------



## Mayacamas

SDC2003 said:


> Price increase happened. Most appear around the 10% range but wow major increases on schlumberger.


The narrow Schlumberger Croisillion bangle went from $32K to $50K, the wider Dot Lesange went from $42K to $80K!


----------



## mixlv

The $725 bracelet I bought last night is now $825 - up $100.


----------



## sosauce

Mayacamas said:


> The narrow Schlumberger Croisillion bangle went from $32K to $50K, the wider Dot Lesange went from $42K to $80K!


Sheeeeshhhh. That’s huge!

I asked my SA on Saturday to help lock in the price of the sixteen stone ring for me. It went from $10,500 to $11,200. That’s an understandable price increase to me. Still, I wasn’t planning on buying that piece so soon. But I guess it’s happening now. I’m paying for it when my repair comes back in to the store.

Now I feel like I should’ve bought the Bird on a Rock (30k to 50k) last year, instead of the Victoria bracelet (44k to 46k). To me, it doesn’t make sense that the Schlumberger prices are increasing so much. Makes me feel like my Victoria bracelet, which I already thought I was overpaying for, is now the less valuable piece of jewelry. Everyone said the Victoria bracelet was the better buy than the brooch, but I’m having buyer’s remorse now.


----------



## ka3na20

purselovah91 said:


> how much is the hardware line increasing?



Before and after prices of some tiffany hardwear pieces, 13% increase


----------



## Icy Melona

Does anyone know what the price increases on gold bone cuffs in medium and small are? Thanks!


----------



## closetluxe

I bought a Return to Tiffany beaded silver bracelet with the Tiffany blue heart and 1 diamond yesterday for $350 and today it went up to $400, 14%.


----------



## queenarach

This isn't huge, but the coffee cup set when from $150 - $165


----------



## Perfect in Pink

I'm planning to buy the Tiffany Victoria vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. I noticed it went from $11,300 to $12,000.

Additionally, the aquamarine and tanzanite versions of the ring went up as well. They are both now listed at $15,000.

I know the tanzanite was $14,400, but I think the aquamarine was previously in the $13,000 range, so quite a jump on that one.


----------



## untalam1

Silver 1837 Ring, Narrow width went up from $225 to $275 (22% increase)
Silver 1837 Ring, Medium width went up from $275 to $350. (27% increase)
Silver 1837 Ring, Wide width went up from $350 to $450. (29% increase)


----------



## meowkittycat

T1 ring with the half diamonds in AUS went up $350. I should've bought it sooner knowing I had the funds already for it.


----------



## OksanaL

Europe prices also went up 
Cuff bracelet was 1300 eur and now 1450 eur
Embrace ring from 10900 eur to 11800 eur


----------



## meowkittycat

Just to add to the recent Tiffany price increases, I'm only aware of the T line and the HardWear line. I've already mentioned half-diamond T1 ring.

Tiffany HardWear Link Bracelet in YG/RG - $8900 up to $9600 now
Tiffany HardWear Bracelet in medium chain YG/RG - $6300 up to $7100


----------



## Molly0

Wow I just noticed that the plain silver, 16mm open heart necklace is now $490.00 cdn!  
When did that happen?


----------



## xnatty

Molly0 said:


> Wow I just noticed that the plain silver, 16mm open heart necklace is now $490.00 cdn!
> When did that happen?


Monday last week!


----------



## CashmereFiend

Hmmm, given this recent price increase- and I know it’s early to ask- when do you expect the next? I want to pick up the medium gold hardware chain bracelet before then as it just went up a freakin’ ton


----------



## sandra w

In the European newsletter of today the Beers announced a price   increase of 8% for the higher stones segment and an average of 20% on smaller Diamonds on an annually yearly base. The highest increase in years.


----------



## Lady001

I had my eye on the paloma picasso olive leaf earrings. before price increase they were 800 EUR and now 880. So 10% price increase. Kind of put off by this and might decide on Cartier or Van Cleef instead.


----------



## purselovah91

Yeah I was gonna buy a hardwear bracelet, but now it's more expenseive than a vca vintage one!


----------



## emchhardy

I thought their prices were high before but I think now I'm officially priced out because I can't justify the prices anymore for their pieces.  I have a fairly decent Tiffany collection, mostly sterling silver pieces, but I think I will take my business elsewhere (there are others I buy from now like Catbird, etc.) IF I want more jewelry for my collection.  IF I decide to add a Tiffany piece, I will hunt on the secondary market from now on.  It's really a shame that they are pricing things the way they are, especially in this economy.


----------



## sosauce

The bird in the rock is now $75,000

Last year it was $30,000
Last month it was $50,000

Jeez. It’s way unreasonable.


----------



## aka_fashiondiva

I wanted to purchase the Victoria Plat diamond 1.62ct Large earrings last year, March 2021.  In March 2021, the earrings were $11,800.  Today, I checked Tiffany.com and the same earrings are $21,300!!!!


----------



## sandra w

its ridiculous


----------



## larhot

I can only agree to the previous posts. The price increase is crazy and totally not justifiable from the customers point of view. With some pieces the step made is just to huge. To add another example: the bone cuff in gold has been approx. 13k in Europe, now its 15k. 2K as a step from December 2021 to Feb 2022 is just too much


----------



## purselovah91

they're following the chanel model lol


----------



## sandra w

just to give you an update: louis Vuitton announced today that they gonna raise the prices between 4 and 18 % on their items...


----------



## Storm Spirit

I think I'm officially done with Tiffany. For the amount they're charging I'd rather have VCA or recently discovered, Chanel fine jewellery. No idea what they're thinking but compared to everything else available at a similar price point, I feel that Tiffany is rather "meh" these days.


----------



## purselovah91

does tiffany have good resale value? regardless, most people i know buy their piece to enjoy, not to re-sell. if a piece retains value, that should be a bonus. companies incentivizing resellers to profit off their products is gross. not good customer service.


----------



## sandra w

yes they keep a good value....


----------



## lill_canele

purselovah91 said:


> does tiffany have good resale value? regardless, most people i know buy their piece to enjoy, not to re-sell. if a piece retains value, that should be a bonus. companies incentivizing resellers to profit off their products is gross. not good customer service.



Tbh, most luxury jewelry don't have great resale value. Tiffany silver pieces can drop in price quite a bit. Also, unfortunately, while their pieces are cute, unless they are very simple and timeless like a solitaire diamond necklace, they are not as popular as other brands like Cartier and VCA, and their fine jewelry probably doesn't hold as well because they are not as coveted.

Check out these platinum diamond Tiffany earrings on Fashionphile, in "excellent" condition but already a 15% price drop. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/tiffany-platinum-diamond-aria-earrings-961595

Even Cartier pre-loved jewelry looses about 10-15% of it's value on the resale market for the love bracelets, depending on how much they are worn.  You can find a "very good" condition Cartier regular love bracelet on Fashiophile easily with a 15% loss. https://www.fashionphile.com/p/cartier-18k-pink-gold-love-bracelet-16-885674

If you think 15% isn't that bad, remember:
1) that consignment takes a good chuck out of the sale, 20-30% depending on their policies, leaving the original seller with even less.
2) And since fine jewelry cost so much in the first place, 15% can start off as a $1000 loss or more.

A couple of reasons why the value drops for resale:
1) Everyone knows prices of designer fine jewelry is hiked up way more than what the real material actually costs, and most people are not willing to pay full price.
2) No one likes scratches on shiny jewelry, any kind of wear is relatively easy to see and drops the value significantly.

This is why I and many other ppl, will just buy fine jewelry for ourselves and not re-sell. Tbh, I'd rather give mine away as a gift than re-sell.


----------



## purselovah91

To me it seems silly buying something in the hopes of reselling it... Just buy stuff you like, that will have a good value for YOU. I couldn't imagine parting with my cartier love bracelets, or wedding band for example


----------



## bunnypuff

All of the Victoria diamond earrings & necklace went up by like 1.3-2k, just like that. I bought the necklace and earrings in medium in Dec 2021, so I'm a bit shocked at the large price increase just a few months later. I'm now wondering who they think their target customers are? 

I've always dreamed of owning a few diamond Tiffany pieces when I was in younger, now that I'm finally in a place where I can buy a couple of pieces. About 10 years ago Tiffany was expensive but not crazy expensive, now it's going to a point where it's getting ridiculously expensive...

If they keep increasing with such large price jumps at this rate and frequency, who's going to buy it? At a certain point it's just going to be out of reach for many.


----------



## bunnypuff

aka_fashiondiva said:


> I wanted to purchase the Victoria Plat diamond 1.62ct Large earrings last year, March 2021.  In March 2021, the earrings were $11,800.  Today, I checked Tiffany.com and the same earrings are $21,300!!!!



I saw on another thread in Oct 2020 by someone mentioning the large Victoria earrings just had an increase from $17k to $19k - this was in end 2020. I would be very upset if it was $11.8k and jumped to $21.3k!


----------



## purselovah91

I think that's the point. They don't want merely well-to-do people buying their products. If you think a brand is trying to push you out... Well that's because they probably are


----------



## DeryaHm

bunnypuff said:


> I saw on another thread in Oct 2020 by someone mentioning the large Victoria earrings just had an increase from $17k to $19k - this was in end 2020. I would be very upset if it was $11.8k and jumped to $21.3k!



Yes, I was looking at something else today online and noticed a huge price increase in the Victoria earrings I got for Christmas 2021. The less said about the increase since I got a Victoria ring Christmas 2019 the better. The earrings IMO were already overpriced in December, but although the ring has gone up even more I still think it's a fair-ish price and wouldn't stop me from purchasing again. Would definitely not buy the earrings at current price. (DH picks and buys almost all my jewelry so this is theoretical, but I think I'd veto the earrings at current price. They were kind of questionable at the old price TBH)


----------



## DeryaHm

purselovah91 said:


> I think that's the point. They don't want merely well-to-do people buying their products. If you think a brand is trying to push you out... Well that's because they probably are



I don't like giving out financial information on a semi-public forum, but I do have to wonder what the line for merely-well-to-do is with some of these brands. Bluntly, I am comfortably in the %1 by any measure, although probably not the %.01, so maybe that is who they're aiming for. Nevertheless, I still don't like to waste my money. I don't mind paying almost anything for something I perceive to be "worth" it, but mass produced Tiffany jewelry or Chanel bags just... aren' t and raising your prices and making me wait on line or whatever is not going to convince me they are, just to continue focusing my spending elsewhere.


----------



## lalame

Safa said:


> I do have to wonder what the line for merely-well-to-do is with some of these brands.



I don't think it's about the customer's actual financial situation anymore. More "normal" people than ever are buying luxury items so the sky is the limit for them. Not really for me to say how much one needs to make to buy XYZ but, well, let's say I constantly find myself surprised by what I see. And then I think "no wonder everyone's raising prices... the marketing's paying off."


----------



## lonelyphoton

aka_fashiondiva said:


> I wanted to purchase the Victoria Plat diamond 1.62ct Large earrings last year, March 2021. In March 2021, the earrings were $11,800. Today, I checked Tiffany.com and the same earrings are $21,300!!!!





bunnypuff said:


> I saw on another thread in Oct 2020 by someone mentioning the large Victoria earrings just had an increase from $17k to $19k - this was in end 2020. I would be very upset if it was $11.8k and jumped to $21.3k!



Maybe somebody can help me understand? Sorry if I’m confused about this…is it the case that the Large Victoria earrings were $17-19k in October 2020, then *dropped* to $11.8k in March 2021, then have increased to the current $21.3k in 2022?


----------



## jill39

Does anyone know when the next price increase will be?  I was thinking of purchasing an item in the summer, and hoping for no more price increases this year at least.


----------



## aka_fashiondiva

bunnypuff said:


> I saw on another thread in Oct 2020 by someone mentioning the large Victoria earrings just had an increase from $17k to $19k - this was in end 2020. I would be very upset if it was $11.8k and jumped to $21.3k!


The reason I was watching the price was because I chose to have a pair custom made.  In March 2021, I thought $11k+ for less than 2CT TCW diamond "flower cluster" earrings was completely absurd.  So when I saw the new price this year, I just laughed!!  I would have been totally heartbroken if I was planning to buy at $12k and the price doubled in a year's time.

Louis Vuitton (Tiffany's new owner) doesn't want to sell their goods to every price point.  They're happy with just 1%ers being able to purchase their goods.  Unfortunately, they could care less because they have enough customers who will still purchase at their increased prices.  I've been watching silver items at Tiffany as well.  Nearly all of the affordable items are gone.  They used to have multiple Tiffany keys in silver and now there is ONE!  All the Tiffany keys are now in Plat and Gold and full of diamonds most starting around $5k.


----------



## aka_fashiondiva

aka_fashiondiva said:


> I wanted to purchase the Victoria Plat diamond 1.62ct Large earrings last year, March 2020.  In March 2020, the earrings were $11,800.  Today, I checked Tiffany.com and the same earrings are $21,300!!!!
> [/QUO
> 
> 
> lonelyphoton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe somebody can help me understand? Sorry if I’m confused about this…is it the case that the Large Victoria earrings were $17-19k in October 2020, then *dropped* to $11.8k in March 2021, then have increased to the current $21.3k in 2022?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Sorry, March 2020...The pandemic has made me feel like a whole year was lost!  Still, 2X price increase is crazy for 1.64ct cluster earrings.  $20k should buy some very nice large diamond solitaire studs.
Click to expand...


----------



## aka_fashiondiva

aka_fashiondiva said:


> I wanted to purchase the Victoria Plat diamond 1.62ct Large earrings last year, March 2020.  In March 2020, the earrings were $11,800.  Today, I checked Tiffany.com and the same earrings are $21,300!!!!


----------



## aka_fashiondiva

aka_fashiondiva said:


> I wanted to purchase the Victoria Plat diamond 1.62ct Large earrings last year, March 2021.  In March 2021, the earrings were $11,800.  Today, I checked Tiffany.com and the same earrings are $21,300!!!!


I'm sorry, I realized I meant to March 2020 that the price was $11,800.


----------



## lonelyphoton

Thank you for clarifying! This makes more sense for the timeline…and I agree with you completely that 20K would buy some lovely and sizable ideal-cut diamond solitaire studs!


----------



## nicelynn

Off topic but I did research and couldn't find any thread that would be more appropriate for this. Apology in advance if this is not allowed or appropriate here either.

I took a necklace to my local tiffany store for repair today. It was not until now 10 hours later that I found out the service order was made to another person instead of me. I have no idea who that person is. I don't understand how this could happen. The first thing the SA who assisted me did was to ask for my phone number so she could pull out of my account in their system. She even verified my name and address. Supposedly she typed and generated the service order from my account, right? I was the only one there. And it is very likely an electronic copy of the service order has already been emailed to that person. She would also get the notice when it's ready and pick it up with no problem at all and leaving me with a loss of necklace that is not cheap. And if she has the service order receipt made to her, I will have problems to prove the whole thing.

I already emailed the store, but it's a customer service email address, not sure when I would get a response if I in fact would get one. It's 5:00am here so I have to wait for another 5 hours for them to open to call anyone.


----------



## bunnypuff

lonelyphoton said:


> Maybe somebody can help me understand? Sorry if I’m confused about this…is it the case that the Large Victoria earrings were $17-19k in October 2020, then *dropped* to $11.8k in March 2021, then have increased to the current $21.3k in 2022?



It was 19k in Oct 2020, it never dropped. And raised to the current price now. 11.8k must be a very old price I suppose.


----------



## lolakitten

My SA (Canada) let me know of another increase coming in June. The exact date isn't known yet but it will supposedly be 6%.


----------



## Vintage Leather

purselovah91 said:


> does tiffany have good resale value? regardless, most people i know buy their piece to enjoy, not to re-sell. if a piece retains value, that should be a bonus. companies incentivizing resellers to profit off their products is gross. not good customer service.



Tiffany has a good resale value compared to non-branded jewelry and sterling jewelry.

Non-branded pieces usually lose 90% of their value when the return period ends. Pandora resale is between 70-90% decline. John Hardy and David Yurman lose 70-80% (oddly, I’ve noticed that they lose more value for fine than sterling.) 

Tiffany loses 35-70% (inverted the Yurman trend and maintaining more value in the fine) Cartier is between 15-50% (popular collections retain more value) and Van Cleef 5-50% (depending on ephemera and popularity. RdN and rare Alhambra are occasionally worth more than retail.) JAR has historically been worth 3x retail, when it goes to auction. Other brands like Verdura and Belperron are harder to track, because less goes on the market and the prices are not frequently labeled on the internet.


----------



## BPC

purselovah91 said:


> does tiffany have good resale value? regardless, most people i know buy their piece to enjoy, not to re-sell. if a piece retains value, that should be a bonus. companies incentivizing resellers to profit off their products is gross. not good customer service.



I have the 1.5" Platinum Fleur de Lis key that was purchased a decade ago. Back then I'm pretty sure it cost about 3.9k (USD).
Today, Tiffany has it on their page for 5.4k. I think if I sold it now, I can get back most (if not all) of that 3.9k.

My other pieces from Tiffany are retired, but I know someone that sold their white gold Clover key for more than they paid. I have that key as well. It cost about 1.1k about 10 years ago, and right now it's being sold on ebay for 1,950. Another site has it for 2,194. (There's also one on ebay for 1,335 but I don't believe it's authentic.)
Don't know if they'll sell for those prices, but at the same time I don't think they'll sell for less than the 1.1k I paid either.

So the answer about the resale value depends on how long you've held onto it, and if it's a popular piece.


----------



## cheremushki

lolakitten said:


> My SA (Canada) let me know of another increase coming in June. The exact date isn't known yet but it will supposedly be 6%.


Thanks for the heads up..
Great.. Just in time for my birthday.


----------



## sandra w

Vintage Leather said:


> Tiffany has a good resale value compared to non-branded jewelry and sterling jewelry.
> 
> Non-branded pieces usually lose 90% of their value when the return period ends. Pandora resale is between 70-90% decline. John Hardy and David Yurman lose 70-80% (oddly, I’ve noticed that they lose more value for fine than sterling.)
> 
> Tiffany loses 35-70% (inverted the Yurman trend and maintaining more value in the fine) Cartier is between 15-50% (popular collections retain more value) and Van Cleef 5-50% (depending on ephemera and popularity. RdN and rare Alhambra are occasionally worth more than retail.) JAR has historically been worth 3x retail, when it goes to auction. Other brands like Verdura and Belperron are harder to track, because less goes on the market and the prices are not frequently labeled on the internet.


this is a fairly correct answer sinds we are in the reselling business


----------



## andreaea

nicelynn said:


> Off topic but I did research and couldn't find any thread that would be more appropriate for this. Apology in advance if this is not allowed or appropriate here either.
> 
> I took a necklace to my local tiffany store for repair today. It was not until now 10 hours later that I found out the service order was made to another person instead of me. I have no idea who that person is. I don't understand how this could happen. The first thing the SA who assisted me did was to ask for my phone number so she could pull out of my account in their system. She even verified my name and address. Supposedly she typed and generated the service order from my account, right? I was the only one there. And it is very likely an electronic copy of the service order has already been emailed to that person. She would also get the notice when it's ready and pick it up with no problem at all and leaving me with a loss of necklace that is not cheap. And if she has the service order receipt made to her, I will have problems to prove the whole thing.
> 
> I already emailed the store, but it's a customer service email address, not sure when I would get a response if I in fact would get one. It's 5:00am here so I have to wait for another 5 hours for them to open to call anyone.


That's unfortunate. I think if you ever bought it online, you may show the receipt that shows you've bought that item, or the paper receipt.


----------



## SDC2003

I have heard that there is an increase that will be significant and happening Monday for the us. Anyone else hear the same?


----------



## suzannevh

SDC2003 said:


> I have heard that there is an increase that will be significant and happening Monday for the us. Anyone else hear the same?


An SA on a FB forum Tiffany & Co Twisted posted that there will be a price on June 6th.


----------



## BPC

suzannevh said:


> An SA on a FB forum Tiffany & Co Twisted posted that there will be a price on June 6th.


I'm a member of the other Tiffany group on FB and none of the SA's posted about the increase - wonder why, especially since one of them is very active in the group. Not cool.


----------



## suzannevh

BPC said:


> I'm a member of the other Tiffany group on FB and none of the SA's posted about the increase - wonder why, especially since one of them is very active in the group. Not cool.


Hopefully it will be a false alarm. My daughter’s birthday is at the end of the month and I had planned to surprise her with a shopping trip to Tiffany’s. Now I’m debated whether I should try to buy her something now, or just give up on the idea all together. I won’t be in the mood to pay % more than current prices.


----------



## jill39

I heard a price increase on June 6th


----------



## sandra w

suzannevh said:


> Hopefully it will be a false alarm. My daughter’s birthday is at the end of the month and I had planned to surprise her with a shopping trip to Tiffany’s. Now I’m debated whether I should try to buy her something now, or just give up on the idea all together. I won’t be in the mood to pay % more than current prices.


Dont think its a false alarm ,they ue any reason to raise the prices....


----------



## Vintage Leather

suzannevh said:


> Hopefully it will be a false alarm. My daughter’s birthday is at the end of the month and I had planned to surprise her with a shopping trip to Tiffany’s. Now I’m debated whether I should try to buy her something now, or just give up on the idea all together. I won’t be in the mood to pay % more than current prices.


When mon petit hit the teen years and started having strong opinions on things, I started adopting a policy where I give inexpensive occasion gifts - and then spontaneously have family “Because I love you” Days 

We’ll go out to eat, do something fun and go shopping. And because these days aren’t fixed, I can plan them before price increases. And I’m not spending $200-2000 on something he doesn’t like.


----------



## Loubishoetopia

I checked the US website this morning and saw increases on several items. In particular, I noticed several items of their Victoria line are higher.


----------



## colorado kitty

I noticed that the bracelet I'm saving for increased by $100.
It will be mine, though.


----------



## sandra w

Thats the    spirit..


----------



## GemsBerry

Price increase for some Hardwear and T pieces in gold is $1K. for some silver pieces $150.


----------



## AEmgee

Price increase for Canada just happened for the T Diamond Wire bracelet: CDN$5,300 --> $5,550.  This follows the U.S price increase on June 6 for this item from US$4,200 --> $4,400.


----------



## sandra w

yes its getting out of control, we dont see any price raising on the second hand market yet


----------



## purselovah91

i spoke with a sa and he said that lvhm is trying to "brand elevation" to recoup their loss on the deal


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm planning to buy the Tiffany Victoria vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. I noticed it went from $11,300 to $12,000.
> 
> Additionally, the aquamarine and tanzanite versions of the ring went up as well. They are both now listed at $15,000.
> 
> I know the tanzanite was $14,400, but I think the aquamarine was previously in the $13,000 range, so quite a jump on that one.



Quoting myself here as an update, these rings have all gone up another $1k as well. I also saw a fairly significant price increase on the large Victoria pendant which is a bummer since that is next on my list.


----------



## Glitterbomb

I cannot believe how much the mixed cluster victoria necklace has gone up in just several months. I purchased this necklace earlier this year, I think about 6 months ago, and it was 113k then if I recall correctly. It is now 130k. That is insane!! It is an absolutely gorgeous necklace, but that is a 15% price increase in less than a year.... 

And the 8.45ctw victoria tennis bracelet and the 10.39ctw graduated line necklace were both 58k each earlier this year, and now they are 66k - 68k. 

Their pieces are already SO overpriced and price increases of this amount in such a short time period honestly do not make any sense. I purchased a 10ctw tennis bracelet with super ideal cut F/G VS diamonds from whiteflash for $30,000 earlier this year....


----------



## GemsBerry

Glitterbomb said:


> I cannot believe how much the mixed cluster victoria necklace has gone up in just several months. I purchased this necklace earlier this year, I think about 6 months ago, and it was 113k then if I recall correctly. It is now 130k. That is insane!! It is an absolutely gorgeous necklace, but that is a 15% price increase in less than a year....
> 
> And the 8.45ctw victoria tennis bracelet and the 10.39ctw graduated line necklace were both 58k each earlier this year, and now they are 66k - 68k.
> 
> Their pieces are already SO overpriced and price increases of this amount in such a short time period honestly do not make any sense. I purchased a 10ctw tennis bracelet with super ideal cut F/G VS diamonds from whiteflash for $30,000 earlier this year....


Tiffany's prices were already 16% higher than industry standards. Now they are hiking it faster than a light speed.


----------



## bunnypuff

GemsBerry said:


> Tiffany's prices were already 16% higher than industry standards. Now they are hiking it faster than a light speed.





Glitterbomb said:


> I cannot believe how much the mixed cluster victoria necklace has gone up in just several months. I purchased this necklace earlier this year, I think about 6 months ago, and it was 113k then if I recall correctly. It is now 130k. That is insane!! It is an absolutely gorgeous necklace, but that is a 15% price increase in less than a year....
> 
> And the 8.45ctw victoria tennis bracelet and the 10.39ctw graduated line necklace were both 58k each earlier this year, and now they are 66k - 68k.
> 
> Their pieces are already SO overpriced and price increases of this amount in such a short time period honestly do not make any sense. I purchased a 10ctw tennis bracelet with super ideal cut F/G VS diamonds from whiteflash for $30,000 earlier this year....



I am also shocked. After LVMH's acquisition of Tiffany the price increases have gone crazy and very frequently. This has made me buy most of my dream items I have been eyeing on quickly, and after which I will stop buying Tiffany.


----------



## kura

Is there another price increase coming? I saw on little red book that there is another price increase on 8 aug.


----------



## sandra w

It won't  be be a surprice if it would, let's keep our eyes open and share it here online....


----------



## paula3boys

bunnypuff said:


> I am also shocked. After LVMH's acquisition of Tiffany the price increases have gone crazy and very frequently. This has made me buy most of my dream items I have been eyeing on quickly, and after which I will stop buying Tiffany.


Exactly why I have stopped purchasing Tiffany since LVMH took over. It is plain greed. There is no way that they can justify the amount of increases (both % and how often) that they do at Tiffany (and LV- also stopped buying from them). I can still afford both brands, but I won't do business with greedy companies.


----------



## GemsBerry

bunnypuff said:


> I am also shocked. After LVMH's acquisition of Tiffany the price increases have gone crazy and very frequently. This has made me buy most of my dream items I have been eyeing on quickly, and after which I will stop buying Tiffany.





paula3boys said:


> Exactly why I have stopped purchasing Tiffany since LVMH took over. It is plain greed. There is no way that they can justify the amount of increases (both % and how often) that they do at Tiffany (and LV- also stopped buying from them). I can still afford both brands, but I won't do business with greedy companies.


Sadly true. For example, I just realized price increased for Tiffany T bracelet with princess cut diamonds from $47K pre-pandemic to $65K now. Roughly 30%. Unjustified and also puts me off as a customer. SA doesn't even bother to tell me about upcoming increases like it's happening everywhere in luxury market.
Each time they hire celebs for advertising it's followed by price increase. Rose, Beyonce and Jay Z, Hailey Bieber. Who's next?


----------



## escamillo

Hopefully you’ll find this as funny/sad as I do: I clicked on an ad for Tiffany’s “Jewelry $500 and under” page, and the first items in their round up are definitely above $500


----------



## sandra w

pffff feels like a scam... what a pitty for such a bigg company


----------



## Gsaesq

Hello. I’m getting ready for my wife’s birthday and heard a rumor of a new Tiffany bracelet referred to as lock bracelet by SA. Apparently a big release coming September 1st. Does anyone know anything?  Apparently no pictures available etc.


----------



## GemsBerry

Gsaesq said:


> Hello. I’m getting ready for my wife’s birthday and heard a rumor of a new Tiffany bracelet referred to as lock bracelet by SA. Apparently a big release coming September 1st. Does anyone know anything?  Apparently no pictures available etc.


From SA
The full pave is $32,000
The half pave and gold is $13,000
The diamond accents is $9500
And just all metal is around $7000


----------



## Gsaesq

GemsBerry said:


> From SA
> The full pave is $32,000
> The half pave and gold is $13,000
> The diamond accents is $9500
> And just all metal is around $7000


Thanks very much. Were you able to see it?  What did you think?


----------



## GemsBerry

Gsaesq said:


> Thanks very much. Were you able to see it?  What did you think?


You are welcome! Pictures will be available soon.


----------



## lolakitten

Gsaesq said:


> Thanks very much. Were you able to see it?  What did you think?


I saw and tried on the plain one last weekend. To be honest, it was uninspired. I have a love bracelet and the shape was too square to pair with it nicely, and alone it was kind of boring.


----------



## QueenLa

I got this email today


----------



## SDC2003

QueenLa said:


> I got this email today
> 
> View attachment 5581592


Oh this is quite ugly.


----------



## papertiger

SDC2003 said:


> Oh this is quite ugly.



  I like this ugly thing


----------



## GemsBerry

Gsaesq said:


> Thanks very much. Were you able to see it?  What did you think?


In yg: pave, half pave, accents paired with HardWear Large link.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I also got to see and try on the Lock bracelets this past weekend. The pave and 1/2 pave ones are nicer in person and look great on. A little chunky for my style but fun.


----------



## sandra w

they are not bad ya...


----------



## Swanky

Please stay on topic, discussing price increases only


----------



## heykerby

I remember purchasing a titanium men's ring in 2013 or something for $250. It was such a nice ring, never scratched too. Unfortunately they discontinued it, but not before they raised the price by like $200 a couple years later. Even the basic silver rings are almost double the old price...


----------



## blingthings

I'm eyeing the micro hardware bracelet (YG) for an anniversary next year; does anyone know how this has increased in price over the past year? Trying to predict when/how much price hikes will be for this item in upcoming months. Thank you!


----------



## iduncookidunclean

blingthings said:


> I'm eyeing the micro hardware bracelet (YG) for an anniversary next year; does anyone know how this has increased in price over the past year? Trying to predict when/how much price hikes will be for this item in upcoming months. Thank you!


Microlink bracelet yg was $2300 last year. Considering that the last price hike was substantial and January, you probably have time to mull things over.


----------



## blingthings

iduncookidunclean said:


> Microlink bracelet yg was $2300 last year. Considering that the last price hike was substantial and January, you probably have time to mull things over.


This is incredibly helpful, thank you so much!! For those who have this bracelet, would love to hear your reviews on its wear-tear and versatility.


----------



## tenshix

I was looking at the 2mm milgrain rose gold band on Tuesday and the price was $750, on Wednesday it had been taken off the website but was still searchable on Google, Thursday the ring came back and it was $850. I only noticed because I took a screenshot of it before the price increase. I wonder if they periodically do this to some items quietly rather than do full site pricing overhauls?


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Perfect in Pink said:


> I'm planning to buy the Tiffany Victoria vine ring in platinum with a morganite and diamonds. I noticed it went from $11,300 to $12,000.
> 
> Additionally, the aquamarine and tanzanite versions of the ring went up as well. They are both now listed at $15,000.
> 
> I know the tanzanite was $14,400, but I think the aquamarine was previously in the $13,000 range, so quite a jump on that one.


Morganite is now $13k and Aquamarine/Tanzanite are now each 16k. Glad I bought when I did. These increases have been very frequent!


----------



## BabyBenV

Just checking if anybody has heard about Tiffany price increase so far?


----------



## hyhbb

BabyBenV said:


> Just checking if anybody has heard about Tiffany price increase so far?


My SA said they will be increasing prices on October 26th. But I was looking at engagement rings, not sure if this applies to all items.


----------



## BabyBenV

hyhbb said:


> My SA said they will be increasing prices on October 26th. But I was looking at engagement rings, not sure if this applies to all items.


Thanks! I am also eyeing the Tiffany Setting and just await to clear off some VCA ”business” before taking the plunge   Heard from my SA that she’s hearing the price increase sometime in Nov-22 instead but let’s see… For sure, it shouldn’t be too far away with the VCA and Cartier as well in terms of the timeline…


----------



## lihoo

hyhbb said:


> My SA said they will be increasing prices on October 26th. But I was looking at engagement rings, not sure if this applies to all items.


Do you know if the increase will apply at the same time worldwidely? Here is Europe so I am wondering how much time I still have for taking a decision to buy or not to buy now


----------



## ProShopper1

Has anyone gotten confirmation if it's 10/26 or in November for the US? I was hoping for a bit more time since I went a little crazy before the VCA increase. I have a few pieces that have been on my list for a while (I'm kicking myself for not getting them last year ugh) and one more increase will probably make me scratch them all off


----------



## stephbb9

ProShopper1 said:


> Has anyone gotten confirmation if it's 10/26 or in November for the US? I was hoping for a bit more time since I went a little crazy before the VCA increase. I have a few pieces that have been on my list for a while (I'm kicking myself for not getting them last year ugh) and one more increase will probably make me scratch them all off


I ended buying today a necklace that I had been eyeing for a while. The price had gone up a lot already this year so I didn’t want to take a chance. 
The SA said it’s true when I said that I heard that the prices were going up on the 26th.


----------



## hyhbb

Placed a deposit for a soleste yellow diamond just prior to the price increase... not many options to choose from though it seems. I haven't purchased much from Tiffany since the beginning of covid and wasn't really in touch with the prices until most recently. I could be wrong but even in terms of yellow diamonds it seems like there's not a lot to choose from. We had to do a global search to find something within my criteria. Rumours have it that the prices are going up quite significantly this time around? Maybe 8-10% or more depending on the style/piece.


----------



## hyhbb

Noticed a pretty big jump on the US website.. just looking at the soleste yellow diamond style


----------



## zachanned

The Tiffany setting diamond rings also went up about 9-11% depending on size. I have screen shots from past few weeks on rings I’ve been looking at. Comparing the same exact specs, the jump is significant. I wasn’t aware of this price increase. Good thing we bought last week!


----------



## hyhbb

zachanned said:


> The Tiffany setting diamond rings also went up about 9-11% depending on size. I have screen shots from past few weeks on rings I’ve been looking at. Comparing the same exact specs, the jump is significant. I wasn’t aware of this price increase. Good thing we bought last week!


Yes I feel fortunate that I ordered my ring. I'm going to go see it tomorrow but I'm pretty sure I'll go through with it because the yellow diamonds went a bit insane this time. 9%- 11% increase is already a lot, but yellow diamonds price increase is significantly more than colorless diamonds. My SA told me how much my ring would be after the 26th and it was a 50% increase. 

I too had a few screenshots. The other day for a 1.22-1.23 centre stone it was about 20,800 usd. And today, a smaller stone at 1.08 is 28,300. Not the best comparison but that's because I couldn't see anything within the 1.2 range online anymore. But I'm sure that for something of that size, you're looking at well over 30k at this point.

I actually am still in shock and am wondering how tiffany justified this sort of increase...


----------



## zachanned

That’s an INSANE increase for the yellow diamonds! Good thing you placed your order. Keep us posted on your ring! Would love to see pics


----------



## nupi

Japan will have a price increase on December 5th. (5-10% according to SA, most likely price harmonizing because of the weak yen)


----------



## helloitsdmmm

nupi said:


> Japan will have a price increase on December 5th. (5-10% according to SA, most likely price harmonizing because of the weak yen)



Any ideas on which pieces? I'm in Japan now and comparing to US prices some are about 20% price difference


----------



## nupi

Sorry I’m not sure except for the T range, but with the huge price differences as you mentioned, I have a feeling most pieces will be effected ;/


helloitsdmmm said:


> Any ideas on which pieces? I'm in Japan now and comparing to US prices some are about 20% price difference


----------



## kevin111260

nupi said:


> Japan will have a price increase on December 5th. (5-10% according to SA, most likely price harmonizing because of the weak yen)


The Japanese website is reflecting a price increase for the half pave lock in rose gold up to 1,881,000 (~15% price and increase!!) while the white and yellow gold are at 1,628,000. This changed on December 5th as stated, which was exactly the day I landed in Japan so I was devastated the price went up so much for the color I wanted. 

However, I was just at the main ginza store and all 3 had the same price of 1,628,000 with a tax free price of 1,480,000. I ended up picking the rose gold right away just in case it was some price increase somehow not accounted for  - price came to $10815 USD with Amex.


----------



## GemsBerry

kevin111260 said:


> The Japanese website is reflecting a price increase for the half pave lock in rose gold up to 1,881,000 (~15% price and increase!!) while the white and yellow gold are at 1,628,000. This changed on December 5th as stated, which was exactly the day I landed in Japan so I was devastated the price went up so much for the color I wanted.
> 
> However, I was just at the main ginza store and all 3 had the same price of 1,628,000 with a tax free price of 1,480,000. I ended up picking the rose gold right away just in case it was some price increase somehow not accounted for  - price came to $10815 USD with Amex.


So you're saying you scored half-pave for $10815? That's awesome! My husband is flying there today, too bad he won't shop for me


----------



## DesignerDarling

GemsBerry said:


> Funny, I asked Tiffany NYC and they said it's NOT their merchandise, neither baguettes or small pieces at the background. Maybe something super-duper customized like for Bey and Jay Z. The blogger who featured it seems legit, he was showing that mega heavy Hardwear necklace for Bey as well.
> SA also said, price increase for Lock is coming, the collection is selling very well.


Any guesses on when the price increase would happen?


----------



## JulieKat

DesignerDarling said:


> Any guesses on when the price increase would happen?


I would guess in the new year. I am debating buying the white gold half pave now to go with my pink gold half pave before the price increase (especially if it's going to be 15% as in Japan), or wait and see if there's something else I'd rather have when they roll out the extended line in January. But maybe the extended line is going to be earrings and a pendant and then I'm just stuck paying a higher price.


----------



## GemsBerry

DesignerDarling said:


> Any guesses on when the price increase would happen?


Guess is January.


----------



## nupi

kevin111260 said:


> The Japanese website is reflecting a price increase for the half pave lock in rose gold up to 1,881,000 (~15% price and increase!!) while the white and yellow gold are at 1,628,000. This changed on December 5th as stated, which was exactly the day I landed in Japan so I was devastated the price went up so much for the color I wanted.
> 
> However, I was just at the main ginza store and all 3 had the same price of 1,628,000 with a tax free price of 1,480,000. I ended up picking the rose gold right away just in case it was some price increase somehow not accounted for  - price came to $10815 USD with Amex.


WOW! 15% is quite the increase! So happy for you you got the pink rose gold for the old price! 

I got the Tiffany T1 Ring with diamonds for 275,000 yen also expecting it to go up quite a bit but seems that it only had about a 4% increase this time around (286,000). Still compared to Europe and US, prices aren't yet harmonized.

Speaking of which, it seems they arent done with price harmonizing just yet...
Just checked the website and YES there is another announcement for a price increase!

*Japan Price Increase: February 1st, 2023!*


----------



## sblackwell481

I was in a Tiffany boutique today. SA told me rose gold half pave lock bracelet is going up 1,000, from 13,000 to 14,000. It is beautiful but I wasn't ready to buy and that much of an increase might keep me from buying later on. I think I might prefer the Cartier 10 diamond Love for that price.


----------



## purselovah91

that's ridic!! i guess it's true what they say. a fool and their money...


sblackwell481 said:


> I was in a Tiffany boutique today. SA told me rose gold half pave lock bracelet is going up 1,000, from 13,000 to 14,000. It is beautiful but I wasn't ready to buy and that much of an increase might keep me from buying later on. I think I might prefer the Cartier 10 diamond Love for that price.


----------



## GemsBerry

GemsBerry said:


> Guess is January.


Any guesses on when the price increase would happen?
updated info on December 28


----------



## SamanthaStevens

USA the Lock collection is going up $1000 on the 28th.


----------



## PurseUOut

SamanthaStevens said:


> USA the Lock collection is going up $1000 on the 28th.



All models?


----------



## SamanthaStevens

As far as I know. I was told it was the whole collection.


----------



## PurseUOut

sblackwell481 said:


> I was in a Tiffany boutique today. SA told me rose gold half pave lock bracelet is going up 1,000, from 13,000 to 14,000. It is beautiful but I wasn't ready to buy and that much of an increase might keep me from buying later on. *I think I might prefer the Cartier 10 diamond Love for that price.*



I agree


----------



## sblackwell481

GemsBerry said:


> Any guesses on when the price increase would happen?
> 
> updated info on December 28


I was told Jan 1


----------



## sblackwell481

PurseUOut said:


> All models?


yes I was told all getting price increase but I'm not sure how much on the other models


----------



## feifei123

Price increase will take place on 1/9/2023. Price across all collections. 
5-6% for Rose gold & YG, 6-8% for WG. Yes. They are officially make WG more expensive than RG&YG just like its competitors.


----------



## mkg3

Lock bracelet price increased today was in store yesterday and online prices have been updated for other items it’s Jan 9 as per SA


----------



## JulieKat

feifei123 said:


> Price increase will take place on 1/9/2023. Price across all collections.
> 5-6% for Rose gold & YG, 6-8% for WG. Yes. They are officially make WG more expensive than RG&YG just like its competitors.


bought my WG last week


----------

